# Has anyone heard of this Builder......... (his name is Devries. This is his thread.)



## Nightrain

MySpace.com - Devries custom guitars - 44 - Male - AU - www.myspace.com/devriescustomguitars

I found him on Ebay and then got his myspace page. 
I have been conversing with him for since before christmas. 
I commissioned him to build me a 7 string in the style of the bernie Rico Vixen V . Been trying to get back in the 7 string playing for sometime but nothing was just jumping out at me and then I found Mr. Devries. 
I'm also having a custom pickup built for it by this guy here.
SIN-BUCKER hand made pickups on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

The guitar should be finished in about 6 weeks.
Nightrain


----------



## theshred201

Just out of curiousity, if you wanted, a 7 string Vixen, why didn't you just have Bernie build you a 7 string vixen?


----------



## Nightrain

theshred201 said:


> Just out of curiousity, if you wanted, a 7 string Vixen, why didn't you just have Bernie build you a 7 string vixen?



Just because I was not able to afford 3-4,000 dollars for it.
Nightrain


----------



## Randy

If I wanted something 'similar' to what somebody else makes but for 'cheaper' I'd either wait until I had enough money to get the real thing, build it myself, buy it from Ran, or buy it from Shamray.


----------



## Nightrain

Randy said:


> If I wanted something 'similar' to what somebody else makes but for 'cheaper' I'd either wait until I had enough money to get the real thing, build it myself, buy it from Ran, or buy it from Shamray.



It is not going to be a copy of a Vixen. I said it was similar to one so you'd have an idea what it would look like. 
It is being built totally to what I want and like. And it is not costing me an arm and a leg for a custom made instrument.
Nightrain


----------



## damnation669

DON'T ORDER ANYTHING FROM MR DEVRIES!!! HERE'S WHY
Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - VAMPIRE design

Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Punisher with vamp graphics

Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Vampires completed

Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Maple "PUNISHER"


----------



## zimbloth

Nightrain said:


> Just because I was not able to afford 3-4,000 dollars for it.
> Nightrain



You mean the $2000-2500? Where did you get $3-4000? from? I have several Bernie Rico Jr Vixen 7s and I've never paid more than ~$2250.

Regarding builders, in my experience a lot of luthiers, even ones that most people on forums think are on the up-and-up, in reality are often very shady and dishonest. I would do a _supreme _amount of research before dropping the cash on a custom. People come to me with horror stories all the time and it's really unfortunate. Sadly, a lot of people who have been burned are often afraid to speak up in fear of being ridiculed. 

So, if it was me I'd make a thread saying something like "hey guys, I'm looking for feedback about _____, can people who have ordered guitars from them give me some information (PMs are fine too)". Something like that


----------



## cyril v

Kinda funny that this guy's webpage mentions Bernie Rico guitars and has one in the picture section that looks really familiar to something i've seen before.

edit:

wtf.... is this a joke page?


----------



## wannabguitarist

cyril v said:


> Kinda funny that this guy's webpage mentions Bernie Rico guitars and has one in the picture section that looks really familiar to something i've seen before.
> 
> edit:
> 
> wtf.... is this a joke page?



Nice Eclipse

I would avoid that guy just because of some of those pictures/mockups


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## poopyalligator

damnation669 said:


> DON'T ORDER ANYTHING FROM MR DEVRIES!!! HERE'S WHY
> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - VAMPIRE design
> 
> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Punisher with vamp graphics
> 
> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Vampires completed
> 
> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Maple "PUNISHER"




wow some of those guitars were made badly. Especially the routing for the floyd and pickups.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

wow, those look like shit


----------



## Toshiro

Some of those look like stock guitars that were brutalized, and not in a good way.....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

As Zimbloth said, get a quote from Bernie, cause im pretty sure he charges as much as Sherman, Ran etc..


----------



## damnation669

If you read through the topics I posted, it really shows how shady that Devries character is


----------



## HaGGuS

Personally, i would not give that dude money.
He comes across as a total wanker.
Just look at his replies in the b music forums.
Walk away .......


----------



## Koshchei

That bottom maple V looks like it's got an old low-end Jackson neck with the logo stripped off.


----------



## BlindingLight7

dude...do not do this.....


----------



## Elysian

holy crap


----------



## caughtinamosh

If I were you (OP), I wouldn't touch this guy with a 10 foot bargepole... Looks VERY dodgy to me...


----------



## Sepultorture

another reason why i shall save up and go with Mike Sherman


----------



## cddragon

people such as that luthier should be sent to prison and be prohibited from making guitars... His customs look so miserable that they almost make me wanna cry


----------



## HaGGuS

Read his myspace page.
He rekons his guitars are the best sounding in the world.

Ummm ok.


----------



## progmetaldan

I'm a moderator on the bmusic forum, and the only reason he hasn't been banned yet is because his posts are so entertaining for everyone...

Seriously, don't order anything from him, he's severely delusioned at best, and extremely shonky at worst...


----------



## HaGGuS

Ill put one of Mike Sherman,s builds up against his.
And I bet the Sherman would smoke his guitars off the face of the planet.


----------



## Koshchei

That's stating the obvious.


----------



## HaGGuS

The more I read, the more I want to bitch slap some respect into the gonad grappler.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

HaGGuS said:


> Read his myspace page.
> He rekons his guitars are the best sounding in the world.
> 
> Ummm ok.



On opposite day


----------



## HaGGuS

On behalf of all Australians, i officially revoke this cock heads citizenship.


----------



## Koshchei

This says all that needs to be said:



by *devriescustomguitars* on Wed Dec 24, 2008 4:28 pm 
but what happens if its proven that i do make the best live metal guitar?




by *Fikealox* on Wed Dec 24, 2008 4:29 pm 
I imagine hell will freeze over


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^


----------



## lobee

damnation669 said:


> DON'T ORDER ANYTHING FROM MR DEVRIES!!! HERE'S WHY
> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - VAMPIRE design
> 
> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Punisher with vamp graphics
> 
> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Vampires completed
> 
> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Maple "PUNISHER"





damnation669 said:


> If you read through the topics I posted, it really shows how shady that Devries character is


Seriously, read through some of those threads. Hilarity! 


BlindingLight7 said:


> dude...do not do this.....





Elysian said:


> holy crap





caughtinamosh said:


> If I were you (OP), I wouldn't touch this guy with a 10 foot bargepole... Looks VERY dodgy to me...





cddragon said:


> people such as that luthier should be sent to prison and be prohibited from making guitars... His customs look so miserable that they almost make me wanna cry





progmetaldan said:


> I'm a moderator on the bmusic forum, and the only reason he hasn't been banned yet is because his posts are so entertaining for everyone...
> 
> Seriously, don't order anything from him, he's severely delusioned at best, and extremely shonky at worst...


After reading through some of his posts it's hard to believe he's for real, but by then I'm laughing too hard to care.


----------



## gunshow86de

From Bmusic Forums:

"thats some amazing routing work there divries."

"thats because he didnt use a router.
He used his teeth"


----------



## HaGGuS

gunshow86de said:


> From Bmusic Forums:
> 
> "thats some amazing routing work there divries."
> 
> "thats because he didnt use a router.
> He used his teeth"



I want a guitar with teeth routing.


----------



## Koshchei

^ I also love how the Chinese on the headstock translates to "Teeth Ear".


----------



## wade_mcbeath

damn, this guy really is terrible, but eh, he's good for a laugh


----------



## progmetaldan

You should all definately read right through those threads when you have time, they really are hilarious, and it'll give you a good idea of just how wacked this guy is. He had a go at some of our Chinese members when they informed him that the symbols were not in fact ancient Chinese symbols of death and evil, but badly (ie. pre-school level) drawn modern symbols more closely translated 'teeth-ear'...  He also bad-mouths Bernie Rico at every available opportunity because BR dropped by to clarify things, proved how much classier he was than devries (without ever referring directly to him or bad-mouthing him back) and now devries claims BR bad-mouths his work... BR doesn't need to, the (bad) quality of the work speaks for itself...

EDIT: Ah, someone else picked up on the 'teeth ear'...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I wish we had a resident idiot at our forums  

Send him here


----------



## HaGGuS

Just added fuel to the fire... 
MUUUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Daemoniac

HaGGuS said:


> Read his myspace page.
> He rekons his guitars are the best sounding in the world.
> 
> Ummm ok.



Nah man, you crazy. They awesome and you crazy. You crazy like a crazy man. His gritars are awsum.



HaGGuS said:


> The more I read, the more I want to bitch slap some respect into the gonad grappler.



Seconded.

What really gets me, as much as the routing on that 'black v', is the paint job... WHAT THE FUCK DID HE USE TO PAIN THE BLACK FINISH???? I mean honestly, did he just get a roller and roll the black paint on? What a dick.


----------



## HaGGuS

Demoniac said:


> What really gets me, as much as the routing on that 'black v', is the paint job... WHAT THE FUCK DID HE USE TO PAIN THE BLACK FINISH???? I mean honestly, did he just get a roller and roll the black paint on? What a dick.



I really think he used his penis to paint that guitar. 
And i also think he has a 2nd dick... because you cannot get that fucking stupid from pulling on 1.


----------



## Daemoniac

Holy shit, look at this:










WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT!?!?!?


----------



## HaGGuS

Demoniac said:


> Holy shit, look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT!?!?!?


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
I gagged and vommited at the same time.
I gavommited...... 

It also burns my eyes if i look long enough.


----------



## Daemoniac

What the fuck has he done to the 'neck join' though?? Looks like hes poured bitumen all over the guitar and set it on fire, then shat all over it to put it out, and poured some sparkles on it to finish 

The guy deserves to be lynched/forced to work for Ed Roman.


----------



## MFB

He's probably Ed's cousin or split personality


----------



## Panterica

what a fucking fluke
i sent him a message saying 
"why are three of your prototypes Bernie Rico Jr Vixens? I seriously hoping your not going to sell copies of his guitars"
and that eclipse shit is just...whaaaaat???


----------



## Toshiro

Demoniac said:


> Holy shit, look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT!?!?!?



And that one looks like a refinished Alexi-200. The black "Rhoads" looks like an RR3 or something with a different neck, and the bridge and pickup routs moved/redone with a chisel to work with the 24 frets.

Seriously, these look like butchered parts guitars, I have doubts the guy makes anything himself.


----------



## Koshchei

Demoniac said:


> What the fuck has he done to the 'neck join' though?? Looks like hes poured bitumen all over the guitar and set it on fire, then shat all over it to put it out, and poured some sparkles on it to finish
> 
> The guy deserves to be lynched/forced to work for Ed Roman.



He and Ed Roman must never be allowed to meet. All life on Earth would instantly end.


----------



## drmosh

Panterica said:


> what a fucking fluke
> i sent him a message saying
> "why are three of your prototypes Bernie Rico Jr Vixens? I seriously hoping your not going to sell copies of his guitars"
> and that eclipse shit is just...whaaaaat???



did you not read the threads that were linked? he doesn't give a shit, he says BRJ is never gonna be able to argue in court that they are copies, because he modified the headstocks a little etc. He even directly says he copied the shape


----------



## Nightrain

I wish you guys would have responded sooner as I have put half down on one. Bet a refund is out of the question too. Dang talk about a fool here. Guess I got half took. Cos I know if the guitar comes in and everything is not lined up right then it is gonna play like crap.
I could not see all the miss alignments in his pics til the ones he posted recently.
Thanks guys for the replies. Now I have to see how I'm gonna get my deposit back.
This sure wrecked my morning. Oh well you live and learn. Sometimes the hard way.
Nightrain


----------



## JeddyH

LOL WUT


----------



## gunshow86de

JeddyH said:


> LOL WUT



Excellent contribution to the thread.

To the OP, if he hasn't begun production, or at least ordering parts, than I see no reason why he shouldn't give you a refund of your deposit.


----------



## JeddyH

If I put a down payment on a guitar, then read those threads, I would be very worried if I would get a refund at all


----------



## Koshchei

His "warranty" seems to consist of: It's not broken unless I say it is.

If you paid by credit card, put a stop payment on it. Don't consider the money "lost" until you've exhausted all your recourses. Remember: He's been blatantly misrepresenting the attributes of his stringed firewood, as well as who's been endorsing it. We call that "fraud".

I'm not sure how much you paid for it, but I hope you're able to recover your loss.


----------



## dooredge

More beautiful Devries guitars: 












Regarding the spider web guitar - a contributor on Well..get to blow my own horn..yippie.... stated, *"That spider web thing looks shithouse. I could do a better job with a 3 hours on my hands, a porno, and a shit load of drop sheets."*


----------



## lobee

Yeah try to get your deposit back. Don't tell him it's because he couldn't build anything that resembles an electric guitar to save his life. Say it's because you broke your hand and can't play and need money for hospital fees or something.


----------



## Kakaka

Man, that's very sad, I know how it feels to be let down(ugh...) I bought a Halo you see, but I'd be one of the biggest jerks on earth if I said my guitar looked anything remotely alike to those freak show samples...

Hope you get your money and, if you don't mind, how much are we talking about here?


----------



## gunshow86de

I can't get over the routing. Why is there like 1/2" on every side of the pickup and trem routing on all of his guitars? Does he not know how to measure?

Also, does he build all of his guitars while eating a pizza? Or is the greasy fretboard his signature look?


----------



## BlindingLight7

Nightrain said:


> I wish you guys would have responded sooner as I have put half down on one. Bet a refund is out of the question too. Dang talk about a fool here. Guess I got half took. Cos I know if the guitar comes in and everything is not lined up right then it is gonna play like crap.
> I could not see all the miss alignments in his pics til the ones he posted recently.
> Thanks guys for the replies. Now I have to see how I'm gonna get my deposit back.
> This sure wrecked my morning. Oh well you live and learn. Sometimes the hard way.
> Nightrain


id buy it then get a hold of a BRJ guy here and put up a VS. video 



he hasnt posted in a few days, hopefully he got killed in those fires in austailia i'd feel worse for the shat guitars being burn't as they can be good coffe tables


he also stated the two V's above are "ESP Ninjas Shortend to 630mm and Cutaway For 24Frets(on a 22fret neck ....with 24fret fret markers) and wire sipder web that NO ONE has dne before (he must be retarded since his ideas for shapes (BCR) MADE A FUCKING METAL WEB GUITAR TWO YEARS AGO) "


this guy makes me wanna punch babies


----------



## Elysian

BlindingLight7 said:


> id buy it then get a hold of a BRJ guy here and put up a VS. video
> 
> 
> 
> he hasnt posted in a few days, hopefully he got killed in those fires in austailia i'd feel worse for the shat guitars being burn't as they can be good coffe tables
> 
> 
> he also stated the two V's above are "ESP Ninjas Shortend to 630mm and Cutaway For 24Frets(on a 22fret neck ....with 24fret fret markers) and wire sipder web that NO ONE has dne before (he must be retarded since his ideas for shapes (BCR) MADE A FUCKING METAL WEB GUITAR TWO YEARS AGO) "
> 
> 
> this guy makes me wanna punch babies


thats a terrible thing to say, even in jest dude.


----------



## somn

Koshchei said:


> He and Ed Roman must never be allowed to meet. All life on Earth would instantly end.



i thought that as soon as i saw the first page man ...


----------



## BlindingLight7

Elysian said:


> thats a terrible thing to say, even in jest dude.


yeah i know, when i posted i was like ....well that'll some people off. people said ALOT worse then that soooo.....yeah


jest = ????????????????????????????


----------



## heffergm

All I know is reading some of those posts had me falling out of my chair


----------



## mattofvengeance

heffergm said:


> All I know is reading some of those posts had me falling out of my chair


 
I would do that, but I don't have enough hands to properly face palm those garbage guitars.


----------



## BlindingLight7

heffergm said:


> All I know is reading some of those posts had me falling out of my chair


thats how i felt aswell lol


----------



## hairychris

Funny shit, unless I was the OP.

And OP, er yeah, try to get your cash back. It looks like no-one here knew of this cretinous excuse of a luthier until a new guy posted the dirty.

Good luck.


----------



## Koshchei

Elysian said:


> thats a terrible thing to say, even in jest dude.



The fire bit or the baby bit? 

I'll be honest. I chuckled.


----------



## Nightrain

As soon as I saw this thread this morning I emailed the man who builds his pickups for him and I asked him about the 2 Vampire guitars that Devries had done and He said that the only thing wrong with them are finish flaws but they were prototypes and not the finalized guitar design.

I am not a person who feels comfortable with lying so I emailed him and was Honest about my concerns and It will be tomorrow before I hear back from him.
Total money I'm out right now should I cancel with no refund is $325.00.
I paid for the custom pickup for it myself and purchased it from Sin-Bucker pickups and He will work with me should I cancel the 7 string.
Nightrain

BTW there is no way I could ever afford a Bernie Rico anything as I do not make the money to warrant a purchase of that calibur or expense.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Nightrain said:


> As soon as I saw this thread this morning I emailed the man who builds his pickups for him and I asked him about the 2 Vampire guitars that Devries had done and He said that the only thing wrong with them are finish flaws but they were prototypes and not the finalized guitar design.
> 
> I am not a person who feels comfortable with lying so I emailed him and was Honest about my concerns and It will be tomorrow before I hear back from him.
> Total money I'm out right now should I cancel with no refund is $325.00.
> I paid for the custom pickup for it myself and purchased it from Sin-Bucker pickups and He will work with me should I cancel the 7 string.
> Nightrain
> 
> BTW there is no way I could ever afford a Bernie Rico anything as I do not make the money to warrant a purchase of that calibur or expense.


 Dude, I think you'd be better off (and happier) with a decent mass-produced 7 than a crappy custom.


----------



## hairychris

InCasinoOut said:


> Dude, I think you'd be better off (and happier) with a decent mass-produced 7 than a crappy custom.



+1

There's a lot of good stuff around, and you'd be able to try before buying.


----------



## sami

O M F G !!!

Man, this has been one crazy hell of a read!


----------



## caughtinamosh

These guitars are sorry sorry sights... My heart goes out to the trees that have been mercilessly ripped from the ground only to be mocked to the highest degree by being gnawed into the shape of these hideous monstrosities. Criminal.

Forgive the grand intro .

Hopefully these builders are few and far between. I don't hear too many stories of customers being burned by luthiers, although I'm sure there are lots of cases. This type of thing is exactly what only the likes of Mike Sherman, Elysian, Roter and all the rest will ever get my custom for my custom (make sense?).


----------



## mustang-monk

id cut my losses at 325 better to lose that and carry on spend 1000+ and end up with something rubbish. Id only get one from somebody that is local and ive seen good examples of his work, somebody where you can go down to his shop and see what he does, or somebody thats got such acclaim like sherman et al.

those look like $100 guitars not $1000


----------



## damnation669

More compulsory reading material
MELBAND Forums-viewtopic-For the METAL HEADS ..new custom designed body kit.
http://www.ausband.com.au/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=143008&highlight=
http://www.ausband.com.au/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=137257&highlight=
http://www.ausband.com.au/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=132107&highlight=


The frets actually slides off the guitar!!!

This loser's ebay username is roundandroundandbound. He buys cheap necks on ebay and calls it his own custom creation. Lol check out his negative ebay feedbacks

NOTE: Try not to post in that topic, it might get deleted if it gets bumped

AND check out his insane statement
http://www.ausband.com.au/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=127646&highlight=

That and his myspace bio is very misleading and a complete lie. We also exposed his real list of clients back in the Melband forum. He merely gave his guitars away to those artists and NOT built upon those artists' requests. When I said gave it away, I meant waiting in front of their hotels until they come out and shove his creations at them.

http://www.ausband.com.au/modules.p...rder=asc&highlight=devries+lita+ford&start=90

Check out more of his iiiinnnsssaaaannneeee claims. Surely this guy's a joke right?


----------



## progmetaldan

Stealthtastic said:


> I wish we had a resident idiot at our forums
> 
> Send him here



Well we were all being so amused reading his posts on the Melband forums, and then lo and behold, one day he just appeared on our bmusic forum flogging off his abominations, and we just don't have the heart to ban him, he's just too much fun... 



Toshiro said:


> Seriously, these look like butchered parts guitars, I have doubts the guy makes anything himself.



That's one of the issues right there, he pulls stuff cheap off ebay, says its higher quality than it really is, and then puts it crooked onto his guitars more often than not... 



Nightrain said:


> I wish you guys would have responded sooner as I have put half down on one. Bet a refund is out of the question too. Dang talk about a fool here. Guess I got half took. Cos I know if the guitar comes in and everything is not lined up right then it is gonna play like crap.
> I could not see all the miss alignments in his pics til the ones he posted recently.
> Thanks guys for the replies. Now I have to see how I'm gonna get my deposit back.
> This sure wrecked my morning. Oh well you live and learn. Sometimes the hard way.
> Nightrain



Hey mate, sorry we couldn't let you know sooner, I wouldn't hold your breath, but I really do hope you can get your money back. 



damnation669 said:


> More compulsory reading material
> MELBAND Forums-viewtopic-For the METAL HEADS ..new custom designed body kit.
> MELBAND Forums-viewtopic-(FS) super low pro quick loading trem..wholesale direct
> MELBAND Forums-viewtopic-New original designed lowpro tremolo..factory direct
> MELBAND Forums-viewtopic-New Ibanez lowpro tremlos....just $75.00 for real.
> 
> 
> The frets actually slides off the guitar!!!
> 
> This loser's ebay username is roundandroundandbound. He buys cheap necks on ebay and calls it his own custom creation. Lol check out his negative ebay feedbacks
> 
> NOTE: Try not to post in that topic, it might get deleted if it gets bumped
> 
> AND check out his insane statement
> MELBAND Forums-viewtopic-Real custom made guitars...as used by the worlds best!!!!!
> 
> That and his myspace bio is very misleading and a complete lie. We also exposed his real list of clients back in the Melband forum. He merely gave his guitars away to those artists and NOT built upon those artists' requests. When I said gave it away, I meant waiting in front of their hotels until they come out and shove his creations at them.
> 
> MELBAND Forums-viewtopic-australian guitar builders???
> 
> Check out more of his iiiinnnsssaaaannneeee claims. Surely this guy's a joke right?



At first we couldn't work out if he is some incredibly talented troll, but it appears he really is just severly delusioned.  

A kid in melbourne had a custom made, basically its unplayable, and Devries says its cos the kid isn't a competent enough player to be able to handle it. He asked the kid to come on our forum, cos we didn't believe anything Devries said, so the kid came on and gave his opinion, which wasn't glowing by any stretch, but was honest, and probably as diplomatic as possible, so Devries had a go at him also.


----------



## heffergm

This guy's at least as entertaining as Ed Roman... I didn't even have to look hard for this one:



> i am the sole *imposter* of this particular tremlo and the closet thing to it on the market is a eagle which sellsfor $200 retail..the gotoh is inferior in quailty and design and sells for $350


----------



## Nightrain

progmetaldan said:


> Well we were all being so amused reading his posts on the Melband forums, and then lo and behold, one day he just appeared on our bmusic forum flogging off his abominations, and we just don't have the heart to ban him, he's just too much fun...
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the issues right there, he pulls stuff cheap off ebay, says its higher quality than it really is, and then puts it crooked onto his guitars more often than not...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate, sorry we couldn't let you know sooner, I wouldn't hold your breath, but I really do hope you can get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> At first we couldn't work out if he is some incredibly talented troll, but it appears he really is just severly delusioned.
> 
> A kid in melbourne had a custom made, basically its unplayable, and Devries says its cos the kid isn't a competent enough player to be able to handle it. He asked the kid to come on our forum, cos we didn't believe anything Devries said, so the kid came on and gave his opinion, which wasn't glowing by any stretch, but was honest, and probably as diplomatic as possible, so Devries had a go at him also.



Don't sweat it on the not letting me know sooner.I know what everyone here is saying but I still have to get his side as well and that won't happen til tomorrow.I'm not doubting any of you what so ever but I have to be fair in making my decision. Either way it is on me. 
This is not the first time I got promised a pro instrument and was delivered something unplayable. That one came out with a refund so we'll see on this one.
Nightrain

BTW I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Koshchei

Can you tape it and put it on YouTube? I have a feeling that you're in for a truly entertaining phone call.


----------



## progmetaldan

Nightrain said:


> Don't sweat it on the not letting me know sooner.I know what everyone here is saying but I still have to get his side as well and that won't happen til tomorrow.I'm not doubting any of you what so ever but I have to be fair in making my decision. Either way it is on me.
> This is not the first time I got promised a pro instrument and was delivered something unplayable. That one came out with a refund so we'll see on this one.
> Nightrain
> 
> BTW I'll keep everyone posted.



Yeah fair enough, at least you know now, to tread very carefully with him. Good luck with it!


----------



## heffergm

To be honest, I could care less what the guys builds are like, because anyone that conducts themselves like that in a public forum and doesn't think it's going to reflect poorly on him is sadly mistaken.


----------



## HaGGuS

Its official..
Australia has its very own Ed Roman.


----------



## Andrew_B

oh god... not devries again...
wish i had of seen this earlier... could have warned you


----------



## BlindingLight7

> Dont ask me for Alder or ash as these are truely second rate woods.





> I even knocked back a request from Richie sambora from Bonjovi for 2
> guitars as he wanted them for free....





> Peter wells, rose tattoo, Metallicca, Uglykid joe, Lita ford, guns and rose, baby animals, kings of the sun, the angels, noiseworks, velvet revolver, whitesnake, screaming jets, russell crowes band, Was asked by Bon Jovi (richie sambora ) to make 2 guitars for them but turned them down as they did not want to pay, and thats all i can remember for now...





wow this guy must be good!


----------



## gunshow86de

Anyone else love the fact that he also sells used blue jeans on eBay?

He must be doing really well with his guitar business.

I think it would be funny to send him a myspace message telling him to join ss.org. Tell him it would be a good place to advertise his guitars.

Maybe that's just me though, I find him quite entertaining.


----------



## progmetaldan

haha, I was telling my Grandpa about this guy (my Grandpa has been in the music retail industry for about 62 years) and he said:

"I bet this guy went and shoved his guitar at famous people by waiting at the hotel, and then when they took it, claimed they endorse his product... He's a guitar-groupie!"

haha, how can he know Devries so well without even having met him or read a famous Devries thread?


----------



## HaGGuS

Imagine the critical mass of bullshit if we got ed roman and this dude in the same building.


----------



## Daemoniac

HaGGuS said:


> Its official..
> Australia has its very own Ed Roman.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HaGGuS said:


> Imagine the critical mass of bullshit if we got ed roman and this dude in the same building.




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

/by0




We should get him to join, just so we can vent our rage on him and his poor little rep bar


----------



## drmosh

the guy is a fucking joke, totally unprofessional conduct, he cannot spell for shit, know fuck-all about wood and quality, makes ludicrous claims about the stuff he is selling on ebay and the pictures of the "guitars" he built look absolutely awful.

STAY FAR AWAY


----------



## dpm

HaGGuS said:


> Its official..
> Australia has its very own Ed Roman.



Unfortunately Australia has more than one


----------



## JeddyH

I would like to hear about those other people


----------



## Daemoniac

^ In a sort of masochistic way, so would i


----------



## Panterica

this is the message i got back

"look again closely!!!! they are nothing like the vixen !!!!!
plus on the up side..i dont charge $4000 usa dollars for a piece of wood like rico does....biggest waste of money spending that kind of money on a product that doesnt sound as good as mine."

my response....

"They are quite alike, too alike. And idk where you got your quote from, my BRJ Vixen quote was right over 2k and it was full custom, and i guarantee it plays better and sounds better than any other your garbage guitars, beyond a shadow of a doubt, how do i know? because your the one ripping off BRJ & others
2nd, all your guitars are just copies of other company designs, like ESP and BRJ. I see no originality, just cheap warmoth bodies with cheesy motorcycle paint schemes. Your routing work is atrocious, the trem routes on many of those look too bad to explain. 
And, uh...why are you using Jackson headstocks? You say your guitars are the best i the world...do you think if you combine a bunch of shit from other companies that'll make it true?"

what a dildo
:facepalms the fuck out of myself for even taking the time to write that, but had to out of pure aghast for such a dipfuck:


----------



## Nightrain

I said I would keep you up to date on this deal.

Here is the Email that I sent Mr. Devries.

Nightrain "I have to be honest. I enquired on Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority if anyone there has ever heard of you as a builder or have ever seen one of your guitars. 
> The feedback I got was an overwhelming "DO NOT BUY FROM MR. Devries."
> They are telling me with pics posted that the pickups do not line up correctly and that the string nuts are not cut properly and so on. 
> I am expecting a quality instrument. 
> I do not want slight mis alligned pickups and shoddy routes and so on.
> If the quality will not at least compare to an upper end Import from Korea then we are going to have problems. 
> I'm not trying to be an ass just making sure that I'm not getting taken for a ride.
> I need some reassurance here or I want my money back.
> Darell " 


Here is the response that I got.

Devries "i thought u were better than that!!

im not going to defend my self against comments being made by 16 to 19 yo children on these forums.

these are the same guys who also say chris at sounds of sin makes shit pick ups as well.. and now he is building for (Edited the name of the guitar company. Nightrain ) guitars.

these are the same guys who say the vampire is a bucket of shit...and yet its something u like.

i dont usually use nuts..!!!!

i generally use locking nuts even with a fixed bridge..easier and the cutting is all done.

these are the same guys who say my articles on my space are forged..haha

u only have to see the latest persom who asked me to be added as a friend was ugly kid joe...the band i made 2 guitars for..now if my guitars were shit..do u think they would be asking to be added as a friend.

and to top it all off..do some home work on rose tattoo and peter wells...one australias biggest and most popular hard rock bands...supported the whos who of american hard rock/metal bands..guns and roses were named after rose tattoo and the founder peter wells used my guitars..even stopped using fender to use mine...

again..if the children were right peter wouldnt waste his time...now rose tattoo still tour the world playing in stadiums after 20 years of being on the rd..peter is now dead..but the same children who talk on the forums say rose tattoo are shit...

do a search..rose tattoo live in 1993 from boggo road jail...live concert..u wanna see how good my guitars are go find that dvd..theres a clip on you tube.

i already have 2 bands signed in the states who want to use my vampires..1 band is contracted to jackson and the other esp...but they still want to use them...

jackson..now fender have even asked about using my sinister pick ups in their guitars..that one is a hush hush...


and to top it all off..read the email below re 1 of the signed bands.


*Chris carter* ([email protected]) Sent: Monday, 26 January 2009 2:01:44 PM To: Eric devries ([email protected])





I built kyle his first sig series pup
it blowed the emg's in the dirt
after he gets his record deal in 3 weeks finalized all paper work complete
he's gonna want a VAMP with some custom freaky paint



hes gonna play your axes live for half a set a time
and the charvel the other half
hes gonna shoot the next video and him or andy will be playing a vamp in parts of it
cool shit huh
kyle just got off tour with shinedown heard of em right big big mainstream band
they hired him for leads work hes best guitarist ever my good bud and the best in the busi
they toured canada mexico and usa they want to do europe but hes formed zero system and they are going top rock in rise to the top quick ."

I do not have a beef with Chris Carter at sounds of Sin pickups and am working with him on a custom set for a guitar of mine cos I like his sound clips.
Nightrain


----------



## caughtinamosh

Oh for God's sake...

Can = open













Worms = everywhere


----------



## BlindingLight7

ok man i totally got lost on were MR.Devris' shit ended and yours began again


----------



## Nightrain

There are lots of things in that Email that bothers me. I'm going to try to get my $325 back but I doubt it will happen. 

Man I was so STUPID. I just love being DUPED.



BlindingLight7 said:


> ok man i totally got lost on were MR.Devris' shit ended and yours began again



I fixed it where it would read easier. BTW I'm Darell


Here is my Email that I just sent.

Nightrain"I got a better Idea. Just refund my money and we will call it a day. No hard feelings.
Send it to thom[email protected]

Thanks Darell"


----------



## Isan

lmao


----------



## explosivo

> i dont usually use nuts..!!!!
> 
> i generally use locking nuts even with a fixed bridge..easier and the cutting is all done.


 Does he not care if his guitars stay in tune after tightening down the locking nut and not having fine tuners on the bridge? wtf..


----------



## Nightrain

explosivo said:


> Does he not care if his guitars stay in tune after tightening down the locking nut and not having fine tuners on the bridge? wtf..



This bothered me the most. I insisted on a standard nut and I feel he was still going to put on a locking nut. He simply does not tighten them down and I just have a big problem with that. That tells me that He is not building his own necks.
Nightrain


----------



## djpharoah

Nightrain said:


> That tells me that He is not building his own necks.



Well if you read any of the various links in this thread, you will find that he buys cheap knockoff necks for like $25 off ebay and then modifies the headstocks to create his own. Those then get slapped onto cheap bodies as well.

I hope you get your money back.


----------



## lobee

On top of being a hack guitar-resembling-pieces-of-wood maker, he's an out and out liar. And he willingly displays these things on myspace!

Here's the actual artist's guitar:






And here's the copy he made, claiming it's the one he made for the artist:





Look closely at the decals and the horrible top contour compared to the real thing.


----------



## sami

this guy's about as bright as a can of light bulbs


----------



## Mwoit

Wow! What horrendous grammar and spelling! Argh!

That man sounds pure evil, good luck getting your money back from him.


----------



## cyril v

i hate to say it, but this guy might be worse than Ed Roman...


----------



## mustang-monk

i like the bit where he says such and such a band added me on myspace. Steve vai added me but im pretty sure he doesnt want me to build him a guitar or join his band etc.


----------



## cvinos




----------



## gunshow86de

mustang-monk said:


> Steve vai added me but im pretty sure he doesnt want me to build him a guitar or join his band etc.



Yes he does.


----------



## progmetaldan

Ah yes, a typical Devries response, anyone who doesn't agree with him is a 16 yo kid who hates Rose Tattoo and doesn't know live metal tone... 

EDIT: The Ugly Kid Joe thing, he tried to add them, they don't even know who he is...


> Devries Custom Guitars
> 22 Jan 2009 03:09 PM
> well well..look who it has..youve been added..to Klaus..i have my own range of pick ups now..made in usa by sounds of sin..my design..do u wanna try one...send me an email [email protected]
> eric
> 
> Reply:
> 
> Ugly Kid Joe
> 22 Jan 2009 03:17 PM
> 
> Hey what's up ?
> 
> Klaus has his own personal profile.
> The link is here.



He hasn't replied either...


----------



## HaGGuS

I hope you get your money back from this douche bag.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well, at least you wont lose the full price of one of his "customs". So i guess its not too bad.


----------



## progmetaldan

That's true, best to discover now, than after the guitar arrives and you're even further out of pocket.


----------



## HaGGuS

I took up his offer to compare his guitars with others.
I put my KxK up for the challenge.




No reply .. lol 
The guy is a total werus.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

HaGGuS said:


> I took up his offer to compare his guitars with others.
> I put my KxK up for the challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reply .. lol
> The guy is a total werus.



He would probably try and buy your KxK off you so he can pull a Roman and say he made it


----------



## cyril v

so, whats the deal? are you just out of $325 or did he allow you to get a refund or something?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Disgraceful. 

Aside from Maton acoustics, I think I'll be staying away from my hometown guitars.


----------



## HaGGuS

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Disgraceful.
> 
> Aside from Maton acoustics, I think I'll be staying away from my hometown guitars.



Oni guitars and E.T guitars are the ozzi builders i would trust to build an axe.
And maton.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HaGGuS said:


> Oni guitars and E.T guitars are the ozzi builders i would trust to build an axe.
> And maton.


 
Just remembered ET, but didn't even know Oni was Aussie.  Cheers. 

Oddly enough I had one of the customs officer at my work trying to recommed me to a luthier he swears off not far from my work. Forgot his full name, something like Lorie; works from home in Altona VIC. Hmmmm, I guess I can pay him a visit and see for myself. Dunno though...


----------



## progmetaldan

Cole Clark do beautiful acoustics as well...


----------



## HaGGuS

There are very talented builders in Oz.
But it looks like we have a few ed romans as well.. lol


----------



## guitarplayerone

that's so messed up dude... he should get his sack separated from the rest of 'im


----------



## shredder777

Did you use paypal??, you could probably make up some bs excuse telling them (paypal) how he ripped you off somehow on the deposit and that you want it back,that way you can deny that it was non refundable, and when he says otherwise,chances are they wont believe him.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

HaGGuS said:


> There are very talented builders in Oz.
> But it looks like we have a few ed romans as well.. lol



Gotta have at least one douchebag out of a pool of kickass luthiers


----------



## ballr4lyf

Wonder what his "endorsees" (or their lawyers) would have to say about his claims.


----------



## BlindingLight7

ballr4lyf said:


> Wonder what his "endorsees" (or their lawyers) would have to say about his claims.


he claims he has endorsement deals with metallica.....this guy must have schizophrenic delusional paranoia or something///


----------



## Nightrain

I have not heard anymore and I feel a refund will be out of the question. Just a Hunch.
Nightrain


----------



## BlindingLight7

you should buy it anyway and then send him a video of you burning it lol


----------



## Nightrain

BlindingLight7 said:


> you should buy it anyway and then send him a video of you burning it lol


Now that is a thought. Hmm. I like the way you think.
I'll keep everyone posted.
Nightrain


----------



## guitarplayerone

Nightrain said:


> Now that is a thought. Hmm. I like the way you think.
> I'll keep everyone posted.
> Nightrain


Yeah, the question is, how did you pay him? Wire transfer, credit, paypal? And how long ago?


----------



## Isan

If you payed by credit or paypal, just bitch to them enough and they should pull the charge.


----------



## Nightrain

I payed the deposit right before christmas and I know He has bought hardware and other things for the build. 

After alot of painstaking thought, I have decided to finish the build. It will only cost me an additional $325 plus about 90 for shipping. I have already paid for the pickup for the guitar and is being made. 

Now the reason I am going to go ahead with it is 
(1) To give him the opportunity to prove me and everyone else wrong.

(2) So I can get it in my hands and give a fair review of it.

(3) If it turns out bad then I can save everyone else that I come in contact with from buying from him.

Here are 3 pics of other guitars he built for the guy a Sin-Bucker pickups.
Nightrain

















These pics came from the owner of them not Mr. Devries.


----------



## poopyalligator

Nightrain said:


> .



Look at the cutaways on the guitar. Look how horribly uneven they are cut.I would be pissed off if i payed money for that.


----------



## Koshchei

If you're going through with this charade, make sure that he knows that this time, it's not just Melbourne, but people from around the world who will be watching his work. If he blows this one, he might as well apply for a job at McDonald's.


----------



## Nightrain

Koshchei said:


> If you're going through with this charade, make sure that he knows that this time, it's not just Melbourne, but people from around the world who will be watching his work. If he blows this one, he might as well apply for a job at McDonald's.



Yep that is pretty much what I told him. 
Nightrain


----------



## cev

Nightrain said:


>



Wow, that neck looks rather familiar


----------



## Harry

HaGGuS said:


> Oni guitars and E.T guitars are the ozzi builders i would trust to build an axe.
> And maton.



Ormsby and Peter Crossley do great guitars too, don't leave them out.
Certainly miles ahead of the guy that's the topic of this discussion


----------



## poopyalligator

cev said:


> Wow, that neck looks rather familiar








guaranteed it came from one of those. On this one the color of the natural wood matches.


----------



## progmetaldan

Very brave of you nightrain to go ahead with it, but it certainly will be interesting to get another review which can hopefully put to rest this facade once and for all...


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³

*DO NOT* go through with it, cut your losses. You will end up with a poorly made guitar without a doubt. Even if you parted it out and sold it you won't be able to make back the extra $325 + 90 your going to be paying him.

Where the hell do these people come from? They give me a headache.


----------



## Panterica

poopyalligator said:


> Look at the cutaways on the guitar. Look how horribly uneven they are cut.I would be pissed off if i payed money for that.



Neither would i! look at the motherfucker!!! i'd rather buy an agile cut in half, it'd prolly have more playing possibility than that!



poopyalligator said:


> guaranteed it came from one of those. On this one the color of the natural wood matches.



no doubt.  what a fuck face

hate to say it, but i think he might be on par with our favorite leprochaun Mr. Roman



tha's rather scary


----------



## caughtinamosh

On your own head be it Nightrain. To me, this guy appears very shadey, and is unlikely to produce anything resembling quality, especially considering those last few pictures. FFS, those cutaways looks abysmal! And as for the neck pinching, well, at least you're gauranteed a decent neck - because JACKSON produced it!!! I hope this goes well for you man, but if it doesn't... give him Hell.

James R


----------



## FourFour

Oh man...those guitars look like crap.Nothing seems aligned or cut right. Make sure you post your review everywhere.


----------



## hairychris

ILdÐÆMcº³;1381003 said:


> *DO NOT* go through with it, cut your losses. You will end up with a poorly made guitar without a doubt. Even if you parted it out and sold it you won't be able to make back the extra $325 + 90 your going to be paying him.



This.


----------



## damnation669

Someone link this thread on the Harmony Central & UG forum. We have to spread the word!


----------



## Nightrain

caughtinamosh said:


> On your own head be it Nightrain. To me, this guy appears very shadey, and is unlikely to produce anything resembling quality, especially considering those last few pictures. FFS, those cutaways looks abysmal! And as for the neck pinching, well, at least you're gauranteed a decent neck - because JACKSON produced it!!! I hope this goes well for you man, but if it doesn't... give him Hell.
> 
> James R



Thanks Man. I take full responsibility for giving him a chance. If it goes well then I'll speak highly of him. If not, then I'll be a Nightmare.
Nightrain

BTW just for the record the uneven cut horns on the strat style do not bother me cos it is cosmetic as long as it played good. I kind of like the shape of the horns plus I could tell it from all others. It always irritates me to see someone order a custom guitar and return it cos the pattern of the wood grain is not what they envisioned. I'm just saying. Now if I invested a couple grand in the build of this axe then yeah I'd expect complete perfection except in wood patterns.


----------



## Koshchei

For a several thousand dollar custom, Night, I'd want to be able to see the face of Jesus in the grain. It'd had better fucking talk to me too.


----------



## nerevarine

I am not familiar with this Ed Roman guy, so I was wandering if anyone can tell me where can I see some of his awesome work...
btw this Devries is a butcher...


----------



## caughtinamosh

nerevarine said:


> I am not familiar with this Ed Roman guy, so I was wandering if anyone can tell me where can I see some of his awesome work...
> btw this Devries is a butcher...



Ed Roman... Speak not that ungodly name in the same thread as the hallowed Mike Sherman 



Well, it's not so much his work as what he's done. He ripped off a bunch of companies a while back (KxK included) and attempted to sell them off as his own work. Chris (the Administrator, aye?) actually went into his Las Vegas store and was subsequently thrown out.

Type his name in the search, there's a bunch of amusing threads.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Point is though, all said and done: He's a cunt. Plain and simple.



Koshchei said:


> For a several thousand dollar custom, Night, I'd want to be able to see the face of Jesus in the grain. It'd had better fucking talk to me too.


----------



## Harry

damnation669 said:


> Someone link this thread on the Harmony Central & UG forum. We have to spread the word!


----------



## progmetaldan

caughtinamosh said:


> Ed Roman... Speak not that ungodly name in the same thread as the hallowed Mike Sherman
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not so much his work as what he's done. He ripped off a bunch of companies a while back (KxK included) and attempted to sell them off as his own work. Chris (the Administrator, aye?) actually went into his Las Vegas store and was subsequently thrown out.
> 
> Type his name in the search, there's a bunch of amusing threads.



 Sounds interesting...


----------



## guitarplayerone

what does it tell you about the potential quality of the build if it seems to me like he 'muscled' you into continuing with the build? Not to mention that the total parts he bought come out to at most $20. If he really wants you to pay for them, have him take pictures of them, state where he sourced them (lots of pictures because he will lie) and then have him ship the parts and you pay for them. Not to mention if he's a real 'custom builder' it never hurts to have an extra trem or pickups around. 

Idk man this looks so shady. You can just get what you want from agile or somewhere else for the money...



Nightrain said:


> Thanks Man. I take full responsibility for giving him a chance. If it goes well then I'll speak highly of him. If not, then I'll be a Nightmare.
> Nightrain
> 
> BTW just for the record the uneven cut horns on the strat style do not bother me cos it is cosmetic as long as it played good. I kind of like the shape of the horns plus I could tell it from all others. It always irritates me to see someone order a custom guitar and return it cos the pattern of the wood grain is not what they envisioned. I'm just saying. Now if I invested a couple grand in the build of this axe then yeah I'd expect complete perfection except in wood patterns.


----------



## caughtinamosh

+1 ^

I commend you for giving Devries a chance... but I also smack you in the fuckin' face and tell you to pull out while there's still a chance!!! There are plenty more reputable builders who will almost certainly build you more or less what you want at the same price, and with virtually gauranteed consistency! Check out Apophis/Sebastian's new thread - it gives a lot of information regarding the new cheap custom line he's introducing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Honestly, cut your loses! At the best all you're going to get here is something that will hardly stack up to a production guitar for the amount your paying.


----------



## Eric

Wow, I just read this entire thread and feel like vomiting.

You might as well throw me $650 and I'll go out into the woods and hack you up somethin' real nice.  I can't believe you're going to give this clown any more money. You could buy an infinitely nicer guitar with the $325 you would save by pulling out.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ +1,000,000 ad infinitum.

Dont do it.

At worst, we can form an unruly mob and go hassle him


----------



## djpharoah

Nightrain said:


> I payed the deposit right before christmas and I know He has bought hardware and other things for the build.
> 
> After alot of painstaking thought, I have decided to finish the build. It will only cost me an additional $325 plus about 90 for shipping. I have already paid for the pickup for the guitar and is being made.
> 
> Now the reason I am going to go ahead with it is
> (1) To give him the opportunity to prove me and everyone else wrong.
> 
> (2) So I can get it in my hands and give a fair review of it.
> 
> (3) If it turns out bad then I can save everyone else that I come in contact with from buying from him.
> 
> Here are 3 pics of other guitars he built for the guy a Sin-Bucker pickups.
> Nightrain


Dude are you fucking kidding me?? Pull out now and get any cheap ibanez guitar and i guarantee it will play better than he retarded looking guitars. 

Also to give him the opportunity - are you shitting me?? He takes shit parts from different companies and then bolts them on, changes a few distinguishing features and calls them customs. 

It will turn out bad - haven't you read any of the links posted in this thread? Don't try to protect the others from him, we already know - protect yourself 



caughtinamosh said:


> On your own head be it Nightrain. To me, this guy appears very shadey, and is unlikely to produce anything resembling quality, especially considering those last few pictures. FFS, those cutaways looks abysmal! And as for the neck pinching, well, at least you're gauranteed a decent neck - because JACKSON produced it!!! I hope this goes well for you man, but if it doesn't... give him Hell.
> 
> James R






caughtinamosh said:


> +1 ^
> 
> I commend you for giving Devries a chance... but I also smack you in the fuckin' face and tell you to pull out while there's still a chance!!! There are plenty more reputable builders who will almost certainly build you more or less what you want at the same price, and with virtually gauranteed consistency! Check out Apophis/Sebastian's new thread - it gives a lot of information regarding the new cheap custom line he's introducing.


Yeah man - I totally agree with this ^^.



Eric said:


> Wow, I just read this entire thread and feel like vomiting.
> 
> You might as well throw me $650 and I'll go out into the woods and hack you up somethin' real nice.  I can't believe you're going to give this clown any more money. You could buy an infinitely nicer guitar with the $325 you would save by pulling out.



Thing is chances are based on his meager history you are going to get screwed. Its not about saving face right now its about getting your money back and not perpetuating this thing further. I just don't want you make a thread whenever its over saying something to the line of "fuck my life"...

We've all tried to warn ya but if you feel you're already in too far 

My  - sorry if I come across harsh - I just hate when people get taken for a ride.


----------



## Eric

That's gunna be some damn expensive firewood.

EDIT: Wait, I just found a picture of him doing a custom routing job... looks like he has excellent technique.







"Om Nom Nom"


----------



## caughtinamosh

Mesh pretty much has it nailed...

OP, how far into the process are you? If you're (unfortunately) far enough into the process that you feel that it would be wrong to withdraw now, then I ask you to use this train of thought - recognise the fact (no, not opinion, FACT) that he is an atrocious luthier with a horrible reputation, and treat him equally dirty (I'm not talking violence here, just the act of withdrawing your custom and cash).

Seriously, I'd rather the emotionless machine of Ibanez got your cash than this mutha.


----------



## Eric

caughtinamosh said:


> Seriously, I'd rather the emotionless machine of Ibanez got your cash than this mutha.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Eric said:


>


 Well, I think it's pretty fair to say a Devries "custom" doesn't even _deserve_ to be called emotionless.


----------



## Daemoniac

I wonder if it'd be worth picking up a few to burn? I mean, winter's a comin', and i could do with some wood...


----------



## Nightrain

I have read all the responses to this and as far as I know He's already bought the wood and all components and I am not being strong armed into this. It is my own decision to make and not his to force me to stay in this.

I do not feel any of you are being too harsh and I know the facts but I have not seen where he has bought a 7 string neck for this build.
Here is the latest pic that I have received.
Nightrain


----------



## GazPots

I'll reserve judment until i see a high quality pic. Too blurry/small to make out the details.


----------



## 7slinger

GazPots said:


> I'll reserve judment until i see a high quality pic. Too blurry/small to make out the details.



wow. just read whole thread. wow.

I can't wait to see how this turns out.

btw the guy should take some of the $ you're 'paying' him and get a better fucking camera


----------



## GazPots

7slinger said:


> wow. just read whole thread. wow.
> 
> I can't wait to see how this turns out.
> 
> btw the guy should take some of the $ you're 'paying' him and get a better fucking camera



I have read the whole thread so im not expecting a masterpiece.


----------



## heffergm

Nightrain said:


> I have read all the responses to this and as far as I know He's already bought the wood and all components and I am not being strong armed into this. It is my own decision to make and not his to force me to stay in this.
> 
> I do not feel any of you are being too harsh and I know the facts but I have not seen where he has bought a 7 string neck for this build.
> Here is the latest pic that I have received.
> Nightrain



Obviously that could be a shot of good inlay work... of course, it could also be silver spray paint 

I'd ask for some good pics.


----------



## Eric

What kind of "builder" takes pictures of his "work" with a cell phone camera?


----------



## gunshow86de

Eric said:


> What kind of "builder" takes pictures of his "work" with a cell phone camera?



A "builder" who doesn't want you to see "details" of his "work" for you to "criticize."


----------



## Toshiro

EBONY dragon inlay Fretboard For Classical Guitar FB-H - eBay (item 380099730053 end time Feb-24-09 18:02:03 PST)

Slightly different, but I bet that one is from the same place.


----------



## Eric

Toshiro said:


> EBONY dragon inlay Fretboard For Classical Guitar FB-H - eBay (item 380099730053 end time Feb-24-09 18:02:03 PST)



LMFAO... ouch...

There you go OP, is that enough to make you not want to give him the other half?


----------



## hufschmid

Eric said:


> What kind of "builder" takes pictures of his "work" with a cell phone camera?



I do 

All my picture are taken with my 5 million pixel samsung mobile phone


----------



## Eric

That's a little different than a six year old Nokia.


----------



## hufschmid

Eric said:


> That's a little different than a six year old Nokia.



 yup


----------



## damnation669

Nightrain said:


> I have read all the responses to this and as far as I know He's already bought the wood and all components and I am not being strong armed into this. It is my own decision to make and not his to force me to stay in this.
> 
> I do not feel any of you are being too harsh and I know the facts but I have not seen where he has bought a 7 string neck for this build.
> Here is the latest pic that I have received.
> Nightrain




I don't think you can see it anymore, but around late last year we could see from his eBay purchases history that he bought several pre-made necks and inlayed fretboards (yes, that one you have there). And as usual he'll claim that it was made especially for him with his own specs and bla bla bla...

Actually, he stuck a similar fretboard with the same inlays on his Ninja copy. Surprise, surprise, the photo's no longer on his myspace photos

EDIT: Oh wait, check out page 6 of this thread for the photo. It's not the same but he bought it from eBay too.

Ooh and ROFL!! He's no longer a registered eBay user!! Probably started using a new eBay account to avoid us seeing his purchase history.
http://myworld.ebay.com.au/roundandroundandbound

And looks like this is where he buys his necks now
http://www.chinatopsupplier.com/p-139580_1/jackson_guitar_necks/


----------



## mustang-monk

wow srsly GTFO of this transaction. you could build your own and itd prolly turn out better.


----------



## damnation669

Come to think of it, did you (nightrain) specify what inlays you want on them or did he insist on his own designs???

By his own designs I mean something pre-made from eBay


----------



## tian

OP, I don't see how anyone could make it anymore clear that this is a complete scam. Why are you throwing away your money?


----------



## progmetaldan

Toshiro said:


> EBONY dragon inlay Fretboard For Classical Guitar FB-H - eBay (item 380099730053 end time Feb-24-09 18:02:03 PST)
> 
> Slightly different, but I bet that one is from the same place.



Ah yes, we've called him up on that before... 



damnation669 said:


> I don't think you can see it anymore, but around late last year we could see from his eBay purchases history that he bought several pre-made necks and inlayed fretboards (yes, that one you have there). And as usual he'll claim that it was made especially for him with his own specs and bla bla bla...
> 
> Actually, he stuck a similar fretboard with the same inlays on his Ninja copy. Surprise, surprise, the photo's no longer on his myspace photos
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, check out page 6 of this thread for the photo. It's not the same but he bought it from eBay too.
> 
> Ooh and ROFL!! He's no longer a registered eBay user!! Probably started using a new eBay account to avoid us seeing his purchase history.
> eBay My World - roundandroundandbound
> 
> And looks like this is where he buys his necks now
> jackson guitar necks,supplier,exporter



 He's a shady one is Devries...


----------



## 7slinger

7slinger said:


> I can't wait to see how this turns out.





GazPots said:


> I have read the whole thread so im not expecting a masterpiece.



oh I'm certainly not expecting much of anything but a good laugh and a big facepalm...it's unfortunate that the laugh will likely be on the OP's buck


----------



## Nightrain

damnation669 said:


> Come to think of it, did you (nightrain) specify what inlays you want on them or did he insist on his own designs???
> 
> By his own designs I mean something pre-made from eBay



He has never said that he did not buy parts from Ebay. Hell I buy some parts from Ebay as well. I'm not opposed to that. 
Matter of Fact I have a neck I bought new off ebay that is awaiting a body being built by a friend of mine in Alabama.
Nightrain


----------



## InCasinoOut

damnation669 said:


> And looks like this is where he buys his necks now
> jackson guitar necks,supplier,exporter


 Hahahaha! Amazing. How the hell did you find that?


----------



## caughtinamosh

+1 

That is absolutely fucking amazing.


----------



## Daemoniac

damnation669 said:


> And looks like this is where he buys his necks now
> jackson guitar necks,supplier,exporter



What a douche, seriously. Let's mob him.


----------



## damnation669

Nightrain said:


> He has never said that he did not buy parts from Ebay. Hell I buy some parts from Ebay as well. I'm not opposed to that.
> Matter of Fact I have a neck I bought new off ebay that is awaiting a body being built by a friend of mine in Alabama.
> Nightrain




No I'm just pointing out that he claims his guitars are all custom made. By buying a pre-made part and then sticking them on the body he makes, doesn't make it custom since it's basically someone else's specs & measurements. So you're basically paying for something that's falsely advertised. I mean, check out the link I posted earlier from the Chinese site. He says:

*"do u sell the necks seperate..unbranded i mkae guitars and my buisness is : devries custom guitars www.myspace.com/devriescustomguitars regards Eric devries"*

Seriously, why do you think he's asking for unbranded necks? A real luthier builds ALL of their guitar parts FROM SCRATCH (not including the hardware. Some might though). And yet he claims he's better than ESP or whoever builds "more expensive" custom guitars.

Since eBay purchases that are over 90 days old are no longer visible to the visitors, users on the Melband forum will be able to confirm that he indeed bought jackson shaped necks from there. Start a thread there mentioning Devries, and get ready for 30+ pages in one day.

Since you already have a friend who builds guitars, why not ask him for a 7 stringed guitar?


----------



## caughtinamosh

Demoniac said:


> What a douche, seriously. Let's mob him.



Impale him on his own (sorry, Jackson's) headstocks. And since you were talking about firewood earlier, a cremation might be in order...







...


----------



## Daemoniac

damnation669 said:


> Since you already have a friend who builds guitars, why not ask him for a 7 stringed guitar?



+1, chances are it'd be better quality, and im sure your friend won't blidside you with utter bullshit...


----------



## cyril v

please post the specs you requested, I'd love to see how close gets to them by sourcing everything from ebay.


----------



## damnation669

^ True that. And who in their right mind would want to deal with someone who has this to say about other luthiers:

From 
MELBAND Forums-viewtopic-Guitar w/Flyod Rose

*"Im lost for words.... 

"Luthiers don't brag with their mouth, but with their guitars they make. " 


thats because none of em have made guitars for the big big boys... 

if they had theyd be letting people know..dont you worry... 

As far as respect goes..who gives.....im here to let peopleknow they dont have to be ripped by the other luthiers 
and guitar companies...and dont worry mate..i get plenty work from being on here..and often get told by thesepeople itspeoplelike you and riles and kellythat need to keep theirmouths shut so im going to keep pissing off the hand full like you because at the end of the day i have the clientes and if you dont like it that i advertise the fact..too bad. 

The guys with the money have the right to know they can get the same stuff the big bands use for usually under a grand and that dont need to go and custom order from the companies and other locals and get ripped off $3000 plus dollars. 


And as im going to reapeat..any fool who pays $3000 plus for a lump of wood needs their head read."*


----------



## Randy

I kinda feel sorry for the guy. 

I mean, he's not good but he acts like hit is... but I know what it's like to work on guitars with far sub-par equipment. It's hard work, and he's proud of his stuff... despite how awful the result. I dock him serious points for selling his stuff, if the work's so shoddy though.


----------



## Daemoniac

caughtinamosh said:


> Impale him on his own (sorry, Jackson's) headstocks. And since you were talking about firewood earlier, a cremation might be in order...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yup. He's a truly epic dicksnap.


----------



## Xaios

Man, this fellow is so arrogant, it's painful. Not to mention, he keeps getting completely owned. Heck, he's owning himself!



Mr. Devries said:


> *No your are the retard...*



Honestly, you can't fake that kind of thing.


----------



## damnation669

I usually admire battlers like that, Randy. But this guy runs his business by mocking other luthiers, and badmouthing far more successful brands and to an extent, mocking his own customer as seen here
Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Vampires completed

He even lies about his own history
MELBAND Forums-viewtopic-Guitar w/Flyod Rose

*"Your MySpace BS bio: 

Quote: We built guitars during the late 80's to mid 90's..then took a long break....we are now back .Sooem of the bands that we have done guitars for : Australia: Noiseworks, John farnham band,Rose Tattoo,The Angels,Screaming jets,Baby animals,Kings of the sun just to name a few. Over seas bands: Metallica, Guns and roses,Velvet ubderground,Ugly kid joe, Lita Ford just to name a few. 

Aaaaand, I quote: 

Quote: No your are the retard... 

2008 minus 20 years is 1988.... 

didnt startmaking guitars till the 90's... 


better go back to primary school and learn to count."*


----------



## Daemoniac

BWAHAHA WHO THE FUCK DOES THAT???

What self respecting builder comes out and replies "no you are the retard"??? Hell, what self respecting luthier even gets to a point where they _need_ to come out and say that


----------



## damnation669

InCasinoOut said:


> Hahahaha! Amazing. How the hell did you find that?



Google his real name, Eric DeVries


What a fucking asshat


----------



## Daemoniac

I want to meet the guy... i really do... i mean, can one person _be_ that shit?


----------



## damnation669

Pay him a visit, he also runs a hi-fi shop
http://www.atozpages.com.au/contentsatoz/HI-FI&#37;20EQUIPMENT WHOLESALE MANUFACTURE.htm


----------



## Daemoniac

Fuck, he sells _hi-fi_ equipment too???? Wonder if he butchers that shit as well...


----------



## damnation669

I think at one point he boasted about using the best speakers in his cab. And the brands he mentioned are the ones he's selling in his hi-fi store


----------



## Daemoniac

God, what a dickwad... i just cant get past his douchebaggery, honestly. 

If he and Roman were to meet, the world would divide by zero.


----------



## damnation669

I just found out about that Ed Roman dude a few days ago....He's really something....

Stay tuned mate, I'll post some more Debris material soon

I feel like messaging him on myspace and link this site to him


----------



## Daemoniac

^ If you meant to do that, (debris, not devries) then that was a truly epic replacement.


----------



## damnation669

Oh I meant to do that lol. The least I could do to make this guy even funnier


----------



## Harry

Demoniac said:


> If he and Roman were to meet, the world would divide by zero.




That line is amazing


----------



## HaGGuS

Does this guy honestly believe that dropping names like Metallica and Ugly Kid Joe is going to sell his guitars?








This is 1 train wreck I do not mind watching.


----------



## damnation669

Oh yeah last year someone created a wiki page for that douche

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Devries 

Eric Devries 
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Eric De Vries is an Australian manufacturer of guitars to the stars under the company name De Vries Custom Guitars. De Vries clientele include Lita Ford, Pete Wells from Rose Tattoo, members of Ugly Kid Joe and Guns n' Roses. 
De Vries Guitars are known for their unique construction techniques which includes taking second hand or cheaply sourced parts in the manufacture of highly quality guitars with the unusual, yet highly useful feature of sliding frets enabling the guitarist to slide the frets off the guitar mid-song. 
Eric himself is known as one of the most arrogant guitar luthiers in Australia, justifiably so with the astonishing quality of his guitars.


----------



## HaGGuS

damnation669 said:


> Oh yeah last year someone created a wiki page for that douche
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Devries
> 
> Eric Devries
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Eric De Vries is an Australian manufacturer of guitars to the stars under the company name De Vries Custom Guitars. De Vries clientele include Lita Ford, Pete Wells from Rose Tattoo, members of Ugly Kid Joe and Guns n' Roses.
> De Vries Guitars are known for their unique construction techniques which includes taking second hand or cheaply sourced parts in the manufacture of highly quality guitars with the unusual, yet highly useful feature of sliding frets enabling the guitarist to slide the frets off the guitar mid-song.
> Eric himself is known as one of the most arrogant guitar luthiers in Australia, justifiably so with the astonishing quality of his guitars.



This page has been deleted. The deletion log for the page is provided below for reference.

* 20:19, 18 September 2008 TexasAndroid (Talk | contribs) deleted "Eric Devries" &#8206; (A7 (bio): Doesn't indicate importance or significance of a real person)
* 12:42, 18 September 2008 Lectonar (Talk | contribs) deleted "Eric Devries" &#8206; (A7 (bio): Doesn't indicate importance or significance of a real person: also probable G11)


----------



## Daemoniac

Man, Steve, we should go and "inspect" his guitars sometime... just spend the money on a plane ticket to whichever hovel he inhabits, and we'll see what he's _really_ like


----------



## HaGGuS

I better not.
I lack self control, and I may beat debris half to death with 1 of his custom guitars or Hi-Fi packages.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Me too. What the hell else did you expect us to do in Debris' "workshop"? Enquire about a custom? I think not...


----------



## damnation669

I'm trying to find the thread where we finally revealed that Devries "builds" his guitars from his porch in under 3 hours


----------



## Daemoniac

:falconpunchtodevriescrotch:


----------



## HaGGuS

3 hours. 
Teeth routing has its advantages ehh.....


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Food as well.


----------



## progmetaldan

damnation669 said:


> I'm trying to find the thread where we finally revealed that Devries "builds" his guitars from his porch in under 3 hours



I'm pretty sure that was on our bmusic forum, I'll see if I can scratch it up again...


----------



## gunshow86de

If you need more reasons to doubt his abilities as a luthier; DeVries (or Debris as he is now known) calls guitars, "just a lump of wood."

EDIT:

This is possibly my favorite of his mockups:







Devries, how did you create this beautiful mockup? CAD, Photoshop?

I reported this photo on Myspace as being a copyright infringement.


----------



## progmetaldan

Ah, I'm pretty sure this is the thread, but you'll have to sift through, it got to over 500 replies! :shock:

http://www.guitarsatbmusic.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8660


----------



## Daemoniac

Let's falcon punch him. Once for every time he's stated "I make the best metal guitars and im willing to back that up".


----------



## gunshow86de

I think Devries threads may be the one and only cure for GAS!!! 

As long as I am looking at one of his guitars, or reading about the bullshit he says, I don't wonder through the other threads and GAS for other guitars. Let's sticky this thread and keep it going forever!

Why are the strings going OVER the locking nut?


----------



## Sepultorture

i just wanna know if the guy that dropped money on this fuck got his cash back


----------



## gunshow86de

Is there even room to fit a bridge on this one?


----------



## guitarbuilder93

gunshow86de said:


> DeVries (or Debris as he is now known) calls guitars, "just a lump of wood."


 






yep, right there's a fine piece of trademark BRJ firewood, ladies n' germs 
and this motherfucker actually thinks he's going to NAMM!


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> I can't imagine how he talks to women.


_
What do you mean I have a tiny penis? You don't know what you're talking about... I've been satisfying thousands of women with it since the 80's and 90's. I just haven't been active for a few years, but I've decided to get back out there. Here, let me show you some of my conquests..._

[action=fumbles]through as drawer full of 20 year old polaroid pictures, displaying women in various stages of undress; readily apparent all of which have been taken from a tree or car window without the subject's knowledge.[/action]


----------



## damnation669

progmetaldan said:


> Ah, I'm pretty sure this is the thread, but you'll have to sift through, it got to over 500 replies! :shock:
> 
> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - VAMPIRE design




Ah thanks Dan


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> _
> What do you mean I have a tiny penis? You don't know what you're talking about... I've been satisfying thousands of women with it since the 80's and 90's. I just haven't been active for a few years, but I've decided to get back out there. Here, let me show you some of my conquests..._
> 
> * fumbles through as drawer full of 20 year old polaroid pictures, displaying women in various stages of undress; readily apparent that all of which have been taken from a tree or car window without the subject's knowledge.



Well, he is a Virgo.


----------



## damnation669

gunshow86de said:


> If you need more reasons to doubt his abilities as a luthier; DeVries (or Debris as he is now known) calls guitars, "just a lump of wood."
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> This is possibly my favorite of his mockups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devries, how did you create this beautiful mockup? CAD, Photoshop?
> 
> *I reported this photo on Myspace as being a copyright infringement.*



Good man 

And his spelling skills are laughable too. I'm suuurrreee he meant "Cerberus", that 3 headed dog from hell (judging from the theme he's got going like the Vampire etc)


----------



## guitarbuilder93

Randy said:


> _What do you mean I have a tiny penis? You don't know what you're talking about... I've been satisfying thousands of women with it since the 80's and 90's. I just haven't been active for a few years, but I've decided to get back out there. Here, let me show you some of my conquests...
> _


_
_ 
i'm sure the women thought the best part was when they watched him walk out the front door, after they told him that that's not a sausage, it's a mangina.


----------



## damnation669

gunshow86de said:


> Is there even room to fit a bridge on this one?




I'm sure it's going to be like this. Ok brace yourselves...this is an actual Devries guitar someone from bmusic forum ordered
















Notice the dragon inlays?


----------



## Randy

The pickup and neck pocket routes are top notch. 

Looks like he went with a super scratch resistant, vaseline finish on that masterpiece too. :


----------



## thebhef

damnation669 said:


> Good man
> 
> And his spelling skills are laughable too. I'm suuurrreee he meant "Cerberus", that 3 headed dog from hell (judging from the theme he's got going like the Vampire etc)



Actually, I think the cerebus is a part of the brain. It's what connects the cerebrum to the cerebellum, kind of like the front side bus in a computer.


----------



## damnation669

Ah cool thanks. But I'm not sure if it's what he imagined it would be lol


----------



## Randy

Isn't the fixed bridge supposed to be angled in the...um... OTHER direct...?


----------



## gunshow86de

damnation669 said:


>



When he drills the holes for the string through bridge, does he just decide to put them wherever he feels like? Look at the D-string .


----------



## damnation669

I wouldnt know lol. I'm far too busy admiring the pickup routings


----------



## Daemoniac

damnation669 said:


> I'm sure it's going to be like this. Ok brace yourselves...this is an actual Devries guitar someone from bmusic forum ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the dragon inlays?



I just love how the routing for the pickups and the ferrules are all aligned so well, its incredible...


----------



## progmetaldan

damnation669 said:


> Ah thanks Dan



No probs. 



damnation669 said:


> I'm sure it's going to be like this. Ok brace yourselves...this is an actual Devries guitar someone from bmusic forum ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the dragon inlays?



Most of the parts on that are almost as crooked as Devries himself...


----------



## thebhef

For a minute, I thought I was looking _through_ the neck pocket.


----------



## gunshow86de

Why are his pickup routings always so huge? Does he solder the pickups after they have been screwed down to the body?

And why does this one have Seymour Duncan's? His Sinister pickups are clearly superior. He told me himself they sound better.


----------



## InCasinoOut

damnation669 said:


> I'm sure it's going to be like this. Ok brace yourselves...this is an actual Devries guitar someone from bmusic forum ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the dragon inlays?


I'm sorry Nightrain, but if you still plan on going through with this after seeing these pictures, you might as well light the rest of the money you're putting into the guitar and flush it down the toilet.

edit: wow, the strings don't even line up over the fucking pole pieces.


----------



## guitarbuilder93

jesus, did he even wet-sand that guitar?


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> Why are his pickup routings always so huge?



My credible sources tell me if has everything to do with him being a massive toolbag.



guitarbuilder93 said:


> jesus, did he even wet-sand that guitar?



Wet-sand? That thing looks all lumpy, and greasy... like it's covered on globs of KY jelly or something.


----------



## thebhef

He probably didn't sand it at all...


----------



## zimbloth

@ this thread... what a trainwreck that guy is. I'm in tears over his ESP Eclipse cutout hackjob. What a disgrace.


----------



## Daemoniac

A disgrace to be sure. Gives Aussie builders a bad name, what a dickwad.

Im now of the opinion that we not only need an :edroman: smiley, but also a :devries: smiley too


----------



## 7slinger

damnation669 said:


>



I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## Wi77iam

this thread is so  and that "builder" is so ..


----------



## gunshow86de

I just sent him this message on Myspace:






Whoops, so used to using ss.org, forgot it's actually sevenstring.org. I'll have to resend.


----------



## Hollowway

thebhef said:


> Actually, I think the cerebus is a part of the brain. It's what connects the cerebrum to the cerebellum, kind of like the front side bus in a computer.



 I don't know why, but that just killed me! First out loud laugh on SSO!


----------



## progmetaldan

You should probably be more specific and link him to the actual thread, he'll come in and shut us all down with is superior knowledge and wit...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

gunshow86de said:


> I just sent him this message on Myspace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, so used to using ss.org, forgot it's actually sevenstring.org. I'll have to resend.


----------



## Daemoniac

gunshow86de said:


> I just sent him this message on Myspace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, so used to using ss.org, forgot it's actually sevenstring.org. I'll have to resend.



Oh GOD! YOUVE BROUGHT HIM HERE


----------



## Hollowway

gunshow86de said:


> I just sent him this message on Myspace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, so used to using ss.org, forgot it's actually sevenstring.org. I'll have to resend.



That's funny. We should just run him around with quote orders, etc. like those guys who take those Nigerian email scammers and run them all around Africa trying to collect on their scammed payments.


----------



## damnation669

gunshow86de said:


> I just sent him this message on Myspace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, so used to using ss.org, forgot it's actually sevenstring.org. I'll have to resend.





Resend!!Resend!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

nightrain, i am so, _so_ sorry.


----------



## gunshow86de

progmetaldan said:


> You should probably be more specific and link him to the actual thread, he'll come in and shut us all down with is superior knowledge and wit...



Someones else please link the thread. I fear he might not take me seriously since I have sent him two messages and reported his photo already.

However, he does seem like he loves a good flame war. He'll probably be here by the end of the week.

Now I have two things to countdown for;

1. The arrival of my Intrepid!

2. The arrival of Devries to ss.org!


----------



## progmetaldan

Some wisdom from Shane of bmusic fame as we discussed the success of this new DeVries thread over on the bmusic forum: 



> I had to be patient and await his esteemed company here, they may have to do the same



Patience friends, he will come.


----------



## gunshow86de

The Vriesman cometh!

Side Note:

How sad is it that I have been compulsively checking and posting in this thread the entire night instead of doing my homework for my IT class?


----------



## Xaios

If you (pay someone else to) build it (really badly), they will come (and bitch).


----------



## poopyalligator

Hahahaha holy crap. Come on now, do i really have to point out everything wrong with that guitar. I dont mean to sound like a d-bag, but i am pretty sure I could make a guitar better than him. With parts that i bought and ripped off of other guitars.




damnation669 said:


> Notice the dragon inlays?


----------



## Daemoniac

Im still just in awe of how NOTHING on that guitar is aligned right


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

i'd be curious to see if any of his guitars are actually capable of intonating correctly...


----------



## cyril v

jeez., i know the guy is a complete ass, but to bring him to this forum, with this guys post saying he is going forward with this guitar isn't going to make things better for the OP and just might make things worse than they already are.


----------



## Daemoniac

HaGGuS said:


> I posted in a Aussie forum that I will take up his piss ant challenge.
> He has not replied.
> I have a KxK that will smoke anything this fucking cock sucker has.




Oh man, please email him and bring a video camera


----------



## hairychris

Demoniac said:


> Oh man, please email him and bring a video camera



Dude, your RG will almost certainly blow his works of art out of the water too!


----------



## Daemoniac

Very true. What we need, though, is someone who can actually play.  I am only able to play stuff like COW Fear Factory


----------



## mustang-monk

his guitars make chibanez look like the genuine article


----------



## Daemoniac

You know you're doing something wrong when even the Chibanez are flogging you with build quality


----------



## damnation669

"It's been one year and not one person has had the balls to show up"????

Fuck off.

Dan, help me out here. Didn't someone on Melband accepted his challenge last year, but debris ignored him??


----------



## Daemoniac

Im joining Bmusic, just so i can give him shit. I feel the intense urge to... does this make me a good person?

And HaGGuS just challenged him in the last couple of days


----------



## damnation669

Lol yeah man go for it. Mention debris in there and get ready for some fun. The same can be said for Melband forums


----------



## caughtinamosh

Words cannot express how much of a douchebag Debris is... Pompously declaring that his guitars lay all others in the grave is one thing, but ignoring someone else's challenge... .

And yes, Demoniac, that does make you a good person .


----------



## Daemoniac

Yay!

Its plain discourteous and rude to say that something as subjective as a guitar is 'better' than another.. especially if you dont even have the motor skills/woodworking skills to _make_ your own necks and so forth


----------



## damnation669

(03) 5368 1642

Someone prank call this cocksmoker


----------



## caughtinamosh

damnation669 said:


> (03) 5368 1642



It seems 666 has taken on a new guise these days then.


----------



## Daemoniac

> *Originally Posted by: Demoniac (bmusic forums)
> **Re: Punisher with vamp graphics*
> 
> 
> 
> by *Demoniac* on Tue Feb 17, 2009 10:56 pm
> List of things wrong with your guitars:
> 
> 1. The routing looks like it has been done by a cokefiend chipmunk. While it MAY not affect playability, it shows absolutely NO pride in your work whatsoever, and makes your guitars look messy as shit, whether they are or arent.
> 2. Your necks arent acually made by you. Again, if you don't even have the skills to MAKE your own necks, all your claims about your "Custom" guitars go out the window, cos it's other brands parts.
> 3. Your string ferrules on your V dont like up properly, and are not lined up properly with the bridge. This means the strings will break, there is too much tension, and the strings will not intonate properly.
> 4. Your bridge looks like its the wrong way around on the V.
> 5. Your strings are not actually over the pole pieces of teh pickups. This means there will be a seriously compromised sound, if any good at all.
> 6. Your paint jobs are messy. Not "vintage", MESSY.
> 7. You are using "Kenji" (sic) that is stupid, lame, wrong, and badly painted.
> 8. Your bodies and headstocks are badly 'modified' and look messy
> 9. Your pickup routing looks like it was done by the same coked up chipmunk, after drinking a dozen cartons of straight vodka
> 10. Your whole guitar looks like itwas put together by a drunk teenager.
> 
> Seeing as how you don't seem to understand written English though, i'll say it simply: You are a sham. Your entire company is giving REAL Australian Luthiers a bad name, and you should be beyond ashamed.
> 
> Have fun!


Take that, you cunt Debris.


----------



## damnation669

Saw your thread at the bmusic forum Demoniac. If you want a reply from him, fast, send what you wrote to his myspace or email him. And then post the replies here for epic lullz


----------



## caughtinamosh

You're an acidic bugger, Demoniac .

Yeah, send it to him directly, and let us see his response...

Publich humiliation of the worst kind .


----------



## azn_guitarist25

hey guys just here from the bmusic joint to inform you that debris hasn't actually returned since the 26th of jan and it would appear that he hasn't actually frequented any forums in a while. 

but anyway a challenge has been set for debris to prove his guitars Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - VAMPIRE design but we have had no such luck what so ever in trying to get him to respond in fact there were a set list of questions set out to him by Shane and he as of this moment has not answered a single one. 

oh and i will stay here after the debris shit is over 'cos you guys have some down right awesome custom (and non custom) guitars


----------



## damnation669

I think he's been doing a little "cleaning up", like getting rid of his old eBay ID and started buying necks off fairly unknown Chinese sites. But he'll be back. It won't be long until we hear from him about his latest creation(s). It's probably the best time to start grilling him, when he's advertising his latest "Product"


----------



## Daemoniac

> hey guys just here from the bmusic joint to inform you that debris hasn't actually returned since the 26th of jan and it would appear that he hasn't actually frequented any forums in a while.
> 
> but anyway a challenge has been set for debris to prove his guitars Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - VAMPIRE design but we have had no such luck what so ever in trying to get him to respond in fact there were a set list of questions set out to him by Shane and he as of this moment has not answered a single one.
> 
> oh and i will stay here after the debris shit is over 'cos you guys have some down right awesome custom (and non custom) guitars



Nice to have you here dude, its a good place this  You guys seem nice over there too, so i'll stay on there a bit as well


----------



## azn_guitarist25

perhaps, though he's still not afraid to hand out challenges although not out in public were he does get humiliated.

^thanks mate. and yeah this seems like a good place to get some major 7 string gas going.


----------



## Daemoniac

Oh, also, whats his myspace address?


----------



## damnation669

MySpace.com - Devries custom guitars - 44 - Male - AU - www.myspace.com/devriescustomguitars

_devriescustomguitars_@_hotmail.com_


----------



## azn_guitarist25

MySpace.com - Devries custom guitars - 44 - Male - AU - www.myspace.com/devriescustomguitars
About Us/Specials - Shopping Cart - this is his speaker shop place with a different email address though i had no luck in finding much from it besides his home address which i believe has been posted up before.

edit: gah beaten 

oh and for nightrain how long do you think the guitar is going to be built? also when it is being shipped do you think you could do me a few favours please. the first is measure how many days it takes to be shipped from australia to your place, the second is how much it cost, and the third is what shipping company. thanks in advance mate


----------



## ShadyDavey

Its just all so incredibly dodgy....arguing over blatantly mis-aligned nuts, really "iffy" pics of his products.....and following the various threads it appears that he is completely unable to substantiate anything.

Nightrain is a far braver man than me ^^


----------



## Daemoniac

Sent. Hope to hear back from him soon  I just copy and pasted it from the BMusic forum


----------



## ShadyDavey

Demoniac said:


> Take that, you cunt Debris.



I applaud your sentiments and the use of the word "cunt"


----------



## Daemoniac

It seemed like the only thing strong enough


----------



## Koshchei

ShadyDavey said:


> I applaud your sentiments and the use of the word "cunt"



As do I. People in North America are so squeamish about its use. 

Although, I envision Debris as more of a "Tuck tuckery tuck! I hate the tea-drinking Pommies" Aussie with overalls and a fedora with wine corks hanging from the brim.


----------



## Tommyt

Hey everyone, I've been following this thread since it's first few pages, I post at a few other forums that have had the misfortune (albeit funny) to have Eric post there. 

devries_guitars | Ultimate-Guitar.Com

he got banned from Ultimate-Guitar in just 3 posts .... that's got to be a record.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Plus a knife, and a belt or boots made from some exotic/endangered animal? 

I'm waiting to see Nightrain's 7. I hope for his sake it actually proves us wrong - its an expensive way to prove a point otherwise.


----------



## caughtinamosh

Hey Tom,

Thanks for contributing to this epic saga .

3 posts...


----------



## ShadyDavey

Tommyt said:


> Hey everyone, I've been following this thread since it's first few pages, I post at a few other forums that have had the misfortune (albeit funny) to have Eric post there.
> 
> devries_guitars | Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> he got banned from Ultimate-Guitar in just 3 posts .... that's got to be a record.


----------



## azn_guitarist25

just to entertain everyone a bit further now here are some pictures of recent devries works. (note the inclusion of pickup rings in these models )











oh and here's a shot of his so called custom made trems which are in fact not custom made for him but rather made in some sweatshop in china no doubt




(note how the side profile doesn't match up with the original picture)


----------



## Mazzakazza

Tommyt said:


> Hey everyone, I've been following this thread since it's first few pages, I post at a few other forums that have had the misfortune (albeit funny) to have Eric post there.
> 
> devries_guitars | Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> he got banned from Ultimate-Guitar in just 3 posts .... that's got to be a record.



Haha! That guy is full of shit, and his guitars are absolutely laughable. 

On the other hand, makes me kinda angry that he probably -has- managed to sell some of his shit. 


EDIT: In that first pic above, the EVH finish style V, it looks like the routing for the bridge has actually cut through the body and into the bottom of the 'V' wtf...


----------



## gunshow86de

Tommyt said:


> Hey everyone, I've been following this thread since it's first few pages, I post at a few other forums that have had the misfortune (albeit funny) to have Eric post there.
> 
> devries_guitars | Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> he got banned from Ultimate-Guitar in just 3 posts .... that's got to be a record.



Haha, Devries is just full of contradiction. Wasn't his big thing about using only his sinister pickups? On UG, he says he uses Seymour Duncan's in his guitar. Also, his blog on UG about being banned is hilarious.


----------



## damnation669

Don't you think it's weird how he places his input jacks so close to where the trem arm would go.


----------



## Heeboja

Here's some more quality work from this fella...

Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - VAMPIRE design

Scroll down to the bottom. 

Ps. Not sure if this has been posted.


----------



## Tommyt

I just remembered, I sent some emails to Sin pickups regarding debris "sinister" pickups and ........



when you want one i have a better looking model 
whats you email i will send pic
*eric has not sold any pups in months*
----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: *Xxx*
Date: 15 Dec 2008, 10:21 AM


Hey i heard you guys have designed a pickup called the "sinister" for Devries Custom Guitars, i was just wondering if it's going to be available from you or just through Devries? 

Thanks 
Tom.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

that last bit actually made me fall off my chair laughing.


----------



## Randy

Quote of the year:



some dude on the caparison forum said:


> It looks like it should be draped across a horse in a Salvador Dali painting


----------



## Nightrain

I'll be lifting some pics from here to email Mr. Devries. I'll be out $325 but saving the same. Guess I'll be looking at other brands for my 7 string seing as He won't be delivering anything of Quality.
Nightrain

I'll let you know what is said and I'm linking this thread as well.

Edit. Here is the Email I just sent him.

After seeing these final pics from some guys in Australia my confidence in you being able to deliver a quality instrument has been abolished. I do not want my money back just keep it as a donation and go to Luthier school. I am sorry but I am cutting my losses. I will contact chris and have the 7 string pickup sent to me.
Thanks, Darell

BTW you need to read this thread.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/75769-has-anyone-heard-of-this-builder.html

Seems your mates know you pretty well.


----------



## Koshchei

Don't you have a Carvin 7, Night? I'm making the assumption that you're the same Nightrain from the Carvin forums.


----------



## Nightrain

Koshchei said:


> Don't you have a Carvin 7, Night? I'm making the assumption that you're the same Nightrain from the Carvin forums.



I used to. Yeah I'm the same one. I had to sell it after losing a job a couple years ago.
Nightrain


----------



## alecisonfire

hes a witch! burn him.

i wouldn't give up on your cash this quickly nighttrain. The guy is an epicly huge swindler and assclown, but hes apparently been pulling this shit for a while. i would ask for my money back and maybe threaten some sort of legal action to see if he calls your bluff


----------



## dooredge

damnation669 said:


> I'm sure it's going to be like this. Ok brace yourselves...this is an actual Devries guitar someone from bmusic forum ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the dragon inlays?


 

*So was the bayer of thes guitar satisfied with his peruchuse?*


----------



## gunshow86de

dooredge said:


> *So was the bayer of thes guitar satisfied with his peruchuse?*



Seriously dude, spell check is built into the software.

But I would have to guess the bayer was not satisfied with the peruchuse.


----------



## dooredge

gunshow86de said:


> Seriously dude, spell check is built into the software.
> 
> But I would have to guess the bayer was not satisfied with the peruchuse.


 

Seriously dude, it was a joke. Reading all the Debris text has affected my speeling capabilities.


----------



## tian

This thread still has me  .

After visiting his MySpace I found this: 
MySpace.com - Devries custom guitars "The VAMPIRE" - Photo 3 of 5 and this MySpace.com - Devries custom guitars "The VAMPIRE" - Photo 1 of 5, 

So Nightrain you can't say you weren't warned considering his work really does speak for itself...


----------



## 7slinger

Nightrain said:


> "After seeing these final pics from some guys in Australia my confidence in you being able to deliver a quality instrument has been abolished. I do not want my money back just keep it as a donation and go to Luthier school. I am sorry but I am cutting my losses. I will contact chris and have the 7 string pickup sent to me.
> Thanks, Darell
> 
> BTW you need to read this thread.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/75769-has-anyone-heard-of-this-builder.html
> 
> Seems your mates know you pretty well."





this thread delivers


----------



## alecisonfire

i just got inspiration for a new devries custom axe after checking out what i left in the toilet post-morning coffee


----------



## GazPots

Why don't we all have a $100 devries challenge and all see what we come up with. 

$100 and see what random axe we can muster up.










Hell you never know, we could be fucking decent at it.


----------



## gunshow86de

dooredge said:


> Seriously dude, it was a joke. Reading all the Debris text has affected my speeling capabilities.



Haha, yeah his horrible spelling and grammar are infectious.


----------



## Nightrain

Well I got an answer back to my Email. Here is Devries Reply:

Quote
ok..koool..its your loss.

by the way..that guitar u used as an option is not even 1 of my custom guitars,,but if u think it is..fine..

let me see...its a $250 aus neck and body..made from off cuts so they didnt go to waste and a flat like classical fingerboard.

the paint is unfinished as paid by the customer...its not even a paint i would use...customer asked for it....

theres nothing with the routes and theres nothing wrong with the guitar in general.....the neck is a ripper..the stupid customer just has not got the ability to play a flat like fingerboard....id use that neck on one of my own guitars any day of the week.


even though i wouldnt use duncan anymore the guitar sounds hot and plays great..the action was set at around 2mm high of the last fret like all my guitars...just ask chris...

again the player could not and does not have the ability to play a guitar with a low action,

and at the end of the day....maybe you cant read either....

if it dont carry my name on the headstock it aint a devries custom.

that guitar also sounds alot better than the custromers own $3000 esp...seems he didnt say that any where..he got what he paid for!!!!!!!!!

not bad for a few pieces of scrap wood glued togetrher for a couple hundred bucks.

the customer tells people its a custom when he knows damn well its made from scrap woood and he knows damn well i told him not to use the paint i used as it is second rate...and as i said...it sounds better than his $3000 esp and it aint got the balls to admit that in public...just like he aint got the balls to tell it as it really is.

its basically on the same par AS A REPAIR JOB and the price was set accordingly, and i have no problem with that..especially when it sounds better than a high end custom guitar and the fact i can turn a piece of scrap wood into something that sounds better than a $3000 plus custom esp make me happy..proves my point u dont need to spend money to have a great sounding guitar....

if the guy wanted a true custom to a true high quailty he should have paid me the same kinda money you are to have me pay all the attention it needs...not spend $250 which is only $150 usa for a neck and body made from scrap wood which he knew it was.
End Quote

Nightrain


----------



## caughtinamosh

I sweat to Lucifer that I will villify this guy to any organism I meet... guitarist or not... human or not...


----------



## thebhef

What the fuck? Is he saying both that he built that guitar and that he didn't?


----------



## Nightrain

thebhef said:


> What the fuck? Is he saying both that he built that guitar and that he didn't?



That is what I gathered. It is not easy to tell.


----------



## gunshow86de

Nightrain said:


> That is what I gathered. It is not easy to tell.



It's never easy to tell what he means. Punctuation goes a long way in helping others understand what you are writing.

So basically you wanted him to make a custom guitar for you, and he decided to use a guitar that one of his "customers" returned to him? Well at least you can rest easy knowing it would have been as bad as we all thought.


----------



## Koshchei

I love the whole "the player could not and does not have the ability to play a guitar with a low action" thing. It's so ass-backwards and wrong that it starts to make a weird kind of sense. I just get off that particular train of thought around the time that the Unicorn eats the pile of keys and turns into a piano that makes smells instead of sounds.


----------



## Nightrain

gunshow86de said:


> It's never easy to tell what he means. Punctuation goes a long way in helping others understand what you are writing.
> 
> So basically you wanted him to make a custom guitar for you, and he decided to use a guitar that one of his "customers" returned to him? Well at least you can rest easy knowing it would have been as bad as we all thought.



I'm not sure on that.
The guitar he is tlking about were the last pics in this thread of the string thru body V. I sent him pics and my above email canceling my order. The custom 7 string pup is being mailed to me from Sin-Buckers and I will do bussiness with him but not Devries.
Nightrain


----------



## Xaios

Well dude, it's a lesson well learned and an excellent cautionary tale for anyone who happens to come across this person.

I think someone already mentioned this, but I would look into getting one of the new semi-customs that Sebastian at Roter is offering, there's a thread about it in the Dealer and Group Buys forum. THOSE look like the deal of the century.


----------



## caughtinamosh

It was me ^.

I've just finished talking to him, and it really does seem like a fantastic deal. You get a choice of two scales, seven or eight strings, Merlin custom pickups, wenge neck and a lot of other cool features. I think it's safe to say it'll lay all Debris' guitars in their graves.


----------



## damnation669

dooredge said:


> *So was the bayer of thes guitar satisfied with his peruchuse?*



lol

The customer was not exactly happy but tried to be as unbiased as possible but then the jerk turned on his own customer.

Actually what Nightrain posted is exactly what debris said to defend himself, with extra emphasis on the "stupid customer" part.


----------



## dooredge

damnation669 said:


> lol
> 
> The customer was not exactly happy but tried to be as unbiased as possible but then the jerk turned on his own customer.
> 
> Actually what Nightrain posted is exactly what debris said to defend himself, with extra emphasis on the "stupid customer" part.


 

Amazing. We, the human race as a whole leaving something to be desired, if you know what I mean (consume consume consume). Though this dude is one of those rare birds that just don't have a clue. If if he does, he just doesn't give a damn. It's this kind of debris I would enjoy exacting every ounce of stupidity through severe pummelege. Nothing worse, in my opinion, than a person offering a service for one's hard earned cash, and they blatantly screw you over. I've got tolerance, but I'd have a hard time restraining myself if I were ever in the same room as this Devries asshat.


disclaimer: this is not meant to say I'm an ITG - the reality of it all is Devries could be a 6'8" monster quite capable of stomping a mudhole in me booty...


----------



## Nightrain

caughtinamosh said:


> It was me ^.
> 
> I've just finished talking to him, and it really does seem like a fantastic deal. You get a choice of two scales, seven or eight strings, Merlin custom pickups, wenge neck and a lot of other cool features. I think it's safe to say it'll lay all Debris' guitars in their graves.




I'm interested in this too and am watching that topic.
Nightrain


----------



## Daemoniac

thebhef said:


> What the fuck? Is he saying both that he built that guitar and that he didn't?



He certainly is. Its fucked up 



Nightrain said:


> That is what I gathered. It is not easy to tell.



 Im glad to hear you're cutting your losses dude, you'll be able to get something of a fine production line quality; which i guarantee you is infinitely better than the excrement debris' is pumping out.



Koshchei said:


> I just get off that particular train of thought around the time that the Unicorn eats the pile of keys and turns into a piano that makes smells instead of sounds.






Ok, now on to the real news: I got mail  The reply from "Mr Debris".. here goes: This is what i wrote to him first:



> Date:
> 17 Feb 2009, 10:54 PM  Flag as Spam or Report Abuse [?] t your " custom="" guitars="" go="" out="" the="" window,="" cos="" it="" s="" other="" brands="" parts.="" type="hidden">
> List of things wrong with your guitars:
> 
> 1. The routing looks like it has been done by a cokefiend chipmunk. While it MAY not affect playability, it shows absolutely NO pride in your work whatsoever, and makes your guitars look messy as shit, whether they are or arent.
> 2. Your necks arent acually made by you. Again, if you don't even have the skills to MAKE your own necks, all your claims about your "Custom" guitars go out the window, cos it's other brands parts.
> 3. Your string ferrules on your V dont like up properly, and are not lined up properly with the bridge. This means the strings will break, there is too much tension, and the strings will not intonate properly.
> 4. Your bridge looks like its the wrong way around on the V.
> 5. Your strings are not actually over the pole pieces of teh pickups. This means there will be a seriously compromised sound, if any good at all.
> 6. Your paint jobs are messy. Not "vintage", MESSY.
> 7. You are using "Kenji" (sic) that is stupid, lame, wrong, and badly painted.
> 8. Your bodies and headstocks are badly 'modified' and look messy
> 9. Your pickup routing looks like it was done by the same coked up chipmunk, after drinking a dozen cartons of straight vodka
> 10. Your whole guitar looks like itwas put together by a drunk teenager.
> 
> Seeing as how you don't seem to understand written English though, i'll say it simply: You are a sham. Your entire company is giving REAL Australian Luthiers a bad name, and you should be beyond ashamed.
> 
> Have fun!




Now his reply 



> oh....i see u are another loser...haha
> 
> tell u what..why dont u come up with the proof that my custom guitars have other brand necks..a word of wisdom...
> 
> if it aint got my name on the headstock....it is not one of my custom guitars or is that sentence to hard for you to understand.
> 
> strings over the poles or not..doesnt affect the sound at all...each pole piese has a magnetic filed that overlaps the poles beside it..but then u should know this...obviously you dont.
> 
> I also see you are a child as well..well child...why dont u bring your guitar around and well see just how shitty yours is compared to mine.
> 
> u werent even born when i started making so your views mean shit to me...
> 
> so ..come up with proof that i dont make my necks on my customs...
> 
> and again,.,,,,that V....does it have my name on the headstock?
> 
> no..because it is not one of my custom guitars...
> 
> i bet you aint got the balls to front up with your guitar..if it dont sound as good as mine i keep it..if it does sound better..ill make u one...


----------



## caughtinamosh

"if it dont sound as good as mine i keep it"


----------



## damnation669

_"and again,.,,,,that V....does it have my name on the headstock? no..because it is not one of my custom guitars...__"
_
Fuck off.

We discussed that guitar on the bmusic forum and it was his creation all right. The one where debris mocked his own customer by not being able to play the guitar properly

Fuck you


----------



## Randy

Eric DeVries said:


> ...each pole piese has a magnetic filed



Oh shit, he's from the future. We're all fucked.


----------



## Nightrain

As long as you agree with him He is nice. If you do not agree then He is terrible to deal with. Dude what a can of worms I opened up. But it had to be done.
Nightrain


----------



## damnation669

_"so ..come up with proof that i dont make my necks on my customs..."

_Email him this_ 
jackson guitar necks post, jackson guitar necks buying leads, selling leads

_Tell him I said go get fucked


----------



## Eric

Every time I come back and read this thread I nearly fall out of my chair.


----------



## ballr4lyf

damnation669 said:


> _"so ..come up with proof that i dont make my necks on my customs..."
> 
> _Email him this_
> jackson guitar necks post, jackson guitar necks buying leads, selling leads
> 
> _Tell him I said go get fucked



ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Daemoniac

damnation669 said:


> _"so ..come up with proof that i dont make my necks on my customs..."
> 
> _Email him this_
> jackson guitar necks post, jackson guitar necks buying leads, selling leads
> 
> _Tell him I said go get fucked




Done 




> jackson guitar necks post, jackson guitar necks buying leads, selling leads
> 
> There you go. Cunt.
> 
> If it aint got the name on the headstock YOU DON'T DO CUSTOM GUITARS. You butcher the hard work of other companies and real luthiers, passing this tripe off as your own. The reason no-one will "take up your challenge" is because nobody needs to. You are a nothing, a nobody, who no-one could give two shits about.
> 
> People give you shit because you deserve it. You don't just "promote" your 'guitars', you put other companies down, you put the people who have actually BOUGHT your guitars down, you talk shit to everyone when in reality you are just a sad little man bullshitting your way through an industry you know NOTHING about.
> 
> Guitars are not set in stone. They are totally subjective. If you cannot understand that, and stop with your "the best in the world, everyone else sucks donkey balls" charade, then you don't deserve to own a guitar.
> 
> Fuck you very much, and have a good day.


----------



## Eric




----------



## damnation669

Sweet. That is pure win

EDIT: Actually I can guess what he'll say:

you ar th loser.....like i said bring your guitarr ovr here and ill prove to u that my guitar has the best live sound ever....bring you $5000 esp custom or any othre xpensive brand....and my gutiar will still win hands down...


----------



## caughtinamosh

Demoniac, you are possible the single most acidic person I've ever had the good fortune to come across .

Let us know his response ASAP.


----------



## Daemoniac

I hope so... be interesting to see what he has to say to that  I guarantee you it'll be along the lines of "Oh, those necks aren't for my _custom_ guitars..." Even though the name of his company is "Devries *CUSTOM* Guitars"


----------



## damnation669

Demoniac said:


> I hope so... be interesting to see what he has to say to that  I guarantee you it'll be along the lines of "Oh, those necks aren't for my _custom_ guitars..." Even though the name of his company is "Devries *CUSTOM* Guitars"



Exactly

In one of the bmusic threads, it was revealed that debris will only build his "custom" guitars according to his own specs. He will not accept any requests using woods other than African Mahogany, anything without Sin pickups, scale lengths other than his strange measurements


----------



## Koshchei

caughtinamosh said:


> Demoniac, you are possible the single most acidic person I've ever had the good fortune to come across .
> 
> Let us know his response ASAP.


 
Seconded.


----------



## guitarbuilder93

oh my god... the reply to that email is gonna be amazing!

imagine if we got Demoniac on the phone with this fucker!


----------



## Raoul Duke

This thread provides so much entertainment!

I couldn't be bothered reading from where i last read (page 20 i think) but i gather you're not going through with it anymore.

Its a shame this dude is a fellow Aussie, we have some really good custom shops here (Ormsby guitars and Et guitars), Devries should become a comedian and use his guitars as props.


----------



## damnation669

Seriously dude, read the rest of the pages. It's very uplifting  There's a few pages with more pics of devries' failed creations

Demoniac, get on the phone with this douche and record it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I must spread reputation around before giving to demoniac again 

Someone rep him for fucking with DeVries


----------



## caughtinamosh

I did .


----------



## guitarsatbmusic

Ah, the good word it has spread.
Fear not, in due course there will be a fully optioned custom Devries to review, I just have a feeling one will present itself one day for us to autopsy at length


----------



## Daemoniac

ZOMG IVE GOT MAIL


----------



## caughtinamosh

WAHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Daemoniac

> you are such a loser..really wished u went and did some research mate.
> 
> didnt i say custom guitars....
> 
> i sell a whole range of guitars from budget orinitated priced to fully handmade guitars...
> 
> those cheap necks are for my cheaper range...you fucking idiot....
> 
> so me the proof that one of my hand hand made guitars use pre made necks...
> 
> by the way..where do u think the cheap esp ltd necks come from and most of those other cheap brands...



Gee, i dunno, those cheap LTD necks come from THE FUCKING ESP FACTORY YOU DUMB FUCKING DICKHEAD.


----------



## damnation669

_"so me the proof that one of my hand hand made guitars use pre made necks..."

_Show him his Vampire guitar. That neck whispers......."mmaaaaadddeeee iinnnn Ccchhhiinnaaa"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dont waste your time man, not worth the effort. Maybe we should just post up in 4chan with his info and screw him over for life


----------



## damnation669

^+1000000

We're looking at the next meme here


----------



## Daemoniac

Stealthtastic said:


> Dont waste your time man, not worth the effort. Maybe we should just post up in 4chan with his info and screw him over for life



 Post it in the /h/ section maybe?


----------



## Koshchei

Demoniac said:


> Gee, i dunno, those cheap LTD necks come from THE FUCKING ESP FACTORY YOU DUMB FUCKING DICKHEAD.


 
I think that he's either implying that he makes LTD's necks, or that ESP buys unmarked Chinese-made fake Jackson necks from knitting enthusiast forums like he does.


----------



## Daemoniac

Phone number, hotmail address, myspace account, and home address?


----------



## Eric

I'm laughing so hard I need to go orinitate.


----------



## Daemoniac

Koshchei said:


> I think that he's either implying that he makes LTD's necks, or that ESP buys unmarked Chinese-made fake Jackson necks from knitting enthusiast forums like he does.



 What the fuck is he smoking. Socks?

So apparently all those LTD guitars arent actually made using ESP made necks; they use Jacksons... SHIT!! WE MUST SPREAD THE GOOD WORD OF MR DEBRIS!


----------



## Koshchei

Time to go post his contact info on craigslist as a believer in the healing powers of cannibalism and maker of african mahogany dildos for men.


----------



## caughtinamosh

Koshchei said:


> Time to go post his contact info on craigslist as a believer in the healing powers of cannibalism and maker of african mahogany dildos for men.





Oh fuck I think I peed myself .


----------



## Daemoniac

Koshchei said:


> Time to go post his contact info on craigslist as a believer in the healing powers of cannibalism and maker of african mahogany dildos for men.



 Omg dude, i'll give you... well... nothing... if you do it  It'll be classic.


----------



## damnation669

He's been bragging on the bmusic forum that he had sold numerous guitars to the US. 

WE CAN STOP THIS

Spread the word about debris on popular guitar forums like Harmony Central or UG. Make sure you provide links, and describe why he suck. Don't forget to do this on classifieds as well like Gumtree or Craiglist

WE CAN STOP THIS BUSINESS' ONLY SOURCE OF INCOME


----------



## Daemoniac

I certainly hope so. Like i said, he doesn't deserve to own a guitar, let alone build them for people


----------



## Eric

damnation669 said:


> He's been bragging on the bmusic forum that he had sold numerous guitars to the US.
> 
> WE CAN STOP THIS
> 
> Spread the word about debris on popular guitar forums like Harmony Central or UG. Make sure you provide links, and describe why he suck. Don't forget to do this on classifieds as well like Gumtree or Craiglist
> 
> WE CAN STOP THIS BUSINESS' ONLY SOURCE OF INCOME



He must get some kind of monthly government _my mom dropped me on my head and my dad kicked me down nine flights of stairs face first when I was a child_ check or something. There is no way his only source of income is those guitars. No one could survive. How many people actually buy them?


----------



## damnation669

Oh I meant his only customer base (for his shitty guitar business) is only the US and beyond since all Aussies already know what this douche has to offer...


----------



## Daemoniac

Hopefully just NO-ONE... I pity the fool who buys Debris guitars.

He works in/owns whatever... a Hi-Fi store too


----------



## Eric

Well I guess that's true... I wish I had a Debris custom...

I'd go shovel the ice off my driveway with it.


----------



## damnation669

Don't forget he sells used jeans too on eBay


----------



## Eric

damnation669 said:


> Don't forget he sells used jeans too on eBay





Link?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Demoniac said:


> Post it in the /h/ section maybe?



nope, feed him to the b-tards!


----------



## EliNoPants

holy sweet merciful crap, i've read through this whole thing, and lost my shit laughing enough times to lose count, i wish i had a clever way to fuck with him to contribute here, but i'm completely dry at the moment


----------



## damnation669

Eric said:


> Link?



eBay My World - roundandroundandbound

He's no longer registered though, I know he started using another account.
Don't forget to check his hilarious feedbacks


----------



## thebhef

Threw jeans straight in the bin crap. One pair still had salvation army tags on


----------



## Eric

> Negative feedback rating	Threw jeans straight in the bin crap. One pair still had salvation army tags on	Buyer:
> wilgr ( 111 [Feedback score is 100 to 499] )
> 17-Oct-08 16:43
> 
> 
> *
> Reply by roundandroundandbound (19-Oct-08 23:50):
> Picture showed jeans as they were.buyer needs glasses.is a liar should b ashamed


----------



## thebhef

I like how on just about every other one he just types "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"


----------



## gunshow86de

damnation669 said:


> Don't forget he sells used jeans too on eBay



Read his feedback on eBay. He has complaints that the "designer" jeans he sold had a hole in them, and some still had the Salvation Army tags on them.

EDIT: Shit, I can't keep up with this monster thread.

Read the feedback he left for others.

This thread is AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA+


----------



## Nightrain

Me either. I took a small break and it jumped 3 pages.
Nightrain


----------



## thebhef

Nightrain said:


> Me either. I took a small break and it jumped 3 pages.
> Nightrain




 I came back from class and had about 5 to read


----------



## caughtinamosh

This deserves a sticky .


----------



## Eric

Don't think anyone posted this but:



Debris said:


> Ok..i found you...
> 
> some call me an arragrant ass..guess i am..then again with all the international artisits that own one of my guitars i guess i can be...lol
> 
> Now i know most of the guitars makers here make beautiful looking instruments...im the opposite..i concentrate on sound first then try and turn that guitar into something special.
> 
> My latest is a Modified ESP Ninja guitar.....i added a cutaway for getting into the higher frets....i shortened the scale from 650 mm to 630mm scale.
> 
> Then i decided to do something that no one else has attempted to a guitar..i made a spider web up out of wire..soldered together with individual pieces then attached that to the top of the body...the web is the same basic shape as the body.....this is what i love doing......ill leave all the beautiful looking pieces of art to the rest and ill keep making my show pieces ...
> 
> Pieces for my clientelle that include bands like Metallica, Guns and roses, velvet revolver, uglykid joe, Baby animals, Rose tattoo, The angels, screaming jets,John farnham band members,Lita ford and theres far to many more to mention .



BUAHHAHAHAHAHAHA



Debris said:


> So what is it that bothers you..that i dont believe in charging absolute over the top prices or the fact i have so many top clase bands with my stuff...thats right..i dont know what the hell im talking about..i must have bribed all those people to take one of my guitars...



Yup... must have...


----------



## Koshchei

"My latest is a Modified ESP Ninja guitar.....i added a cutaway for getting into the higher frets....i shortened the scale from 650 mm to 630mm scale."

He does this by moving the bridge up on the "lump of wood" body he makes for the $20 chinese necks he buys. Doesn't change the fret spacing or anything else...


----------



## guitarbuilder93

god... he just trashes everybody he comes across, doesn't he? he's like a damn virus!

i've got it... devrititus! 

primary syptom: the feeling that no matter how big of an asshole you can be, you are never as much of a sloppy, leaky douche as mr. eric devries.

other syptoms include uncontrollable laugher, disbelief at the stupidity of said mr. eric devries, and a boost of self esteem every time you read a post, by said mr. eric devries.


----------



## damnation669

For those of you who just tuned in, here's the photo of said Spider guitar


----------



## Eric

damnation669 said:


> Exactly
> 
> In one of the bmusic threads, it was revealed that debris will only build his "custom" guitars according to his own specs. He will not accept any requests using woods other than African Mahogany, anything without Sin pickups, scale lengths other than his strange measurements



He claims otherwise here (LOL):



Debris said:


> Fact is the guitar the baby animals got was exactly what was ordered...the veeneer was a piece of english elm burr from the rolls royce dash boards...we had no idea how it was going to sound, it was simply a pure experiment i was asked to build...nothing more nothing less...


----------



## HaGGuS

Cmon Mr debris... show your face and make a comment.

My KxK awaits your challenge.


----------



## damnation669

_"..i must have bribed all those people to take one of my guitars..."

_No

We covered this on Melband. He actually waited for hours outside of the hotel Lita Ford was staying in, and then jumped her in front of her entourage shoving one of his guitars at her face


----------



## GrumpysGuitars

Holy crap. I read this whole mess last night, then the ten new pages after work tonight. 

First - to Nightrain - Sorry about your bucks, that sucks. 

Second - The rest of you guys are some crazy mofos. Keep up the good work. 

Yikes.


----------



## Harry

39 pages, I missed a few when I was asleep


----------



## Nightrain

GrumpysGuitars said:


> Holy crap. I read this whole mess last night, then the ten new pages after work tonight.
> 
> First - to Nightrain - Sorry about your bucks, that sucks.
> 
> Second - The rest of you guys are some crazy mofos. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Yikes.



Thanks Man. It was my own fault. You live and learn eh?
Nightrain

BTW remind me to never cross you all here. I'd hate to have to deal with that WRATH.
Poor Poor Devries.


----------



## damnation669

Eric said:


> He claims otherwise here (LOL):



My guess it was back when he's still new to the game and willing to suck any cock for cash


----------



## GrumpysGuitars

Nightrain said:


> Thanks Man. It was my own fault. You live and learn eh?




Fo' Sho.

I'd still put the pressure on the dude to get your cash back...


----------



## ShadyDavey

Sorry to hear about your misfortune Nightrain, total suckage 

(What the hell man, 4 posts in the time it took me to speed-read 2 pages?!)


----------



## damnation669

Someone sticky this thread already lol


----------



## guitarbuilder93

WOOP! 40 pages!
we should make rant threads more often, they take off like a fuckin' rocket


----------



## Nightrain

GrumpysGuitars said:


> Fo' Sho.
> 
> I'd still put the pressure on the dude to get your cash back...


I am awaiting an email that I sent him earlier. No response yet. If He won't refund my Cash I atleast want the parts He bought as I can at least make wall art from them.


----------



## damnation669

Nightrain, make sure you tell us the return address when you get the parts. We would like to send feces to his place.


----------



## Nightrain

damnation669 said:


> Nightrain, make sure you tell us the return address when you get the parts. We would like to send feces to his place.



DEAL


----------



## Raoul Duke

Im speechless.....this thread is a monster of hilarity

Mr Debris  x 1000 whoever came up with that i salute you 

People who sit near me at work keep looking at me weird because I'm chuckling my ass off reading this thing.

Shit I never knew my LTD MH 1000 had shitty neck that wasn't made in the ESP factory on it....oh wait.....IT DOESNT!


----------



## GrumpysGuitars

Nightrain said:


> I am awaiting an email that I sent him earlier. No response yet. If He won't refund my Cash I atleast want the parts He bought as I can at least make wall art from them.



Well, keep everyone posted. You have a way better attitude about this than I would, so you get mad respect for that. The seventh circle of Hell would look like a trip to the park with a lollipop in the spring time if I got screwed out of six dollars, let alone hundreds.


----------



## Nightrain

GrumpysGuitars said:


> Well, keep everyone posted. You have a way better attitude about this than I would, so you get mad respect for that. The seventh circle of Hell would look like a trip to the park with a lollipop in the spring time if I got screwed out of six dollars, let alone hundreds.



Thanks Man. I will keep everyone posted. Yeah it sucks and considering what I sold to pay him his $325 sucks too but I also paid bills with its sell.
I just look on the bright side. It is better to lose $325 than to lose $650 plus shipping and find out it is not anywhere up to par for a custom guitar.
Nightrain


----------



## damnation669

Nightrain said:


> Thanks Man. I will keep everyone posted. Yeah it sucks and considering what I sold to pay him his $325 sucks too but I also paid bills with its sell.
> I just look on the bright side. It is better to lose $325 than to lose $650 plus shipping and find out it is not anywhere up to par for a custom guitar.
> Nightrain



Get him to send you all the parts he bought, and anything else from him just so you could get a few more things to add up to the $325 value. And then get your friend (who's building a guitar body for you) to finish the job.


----------



## Eric

The "parts" he sourced need to be piled and set aflame so the world doesn't have to bear the weight of another shitty guitar.


----------



## Nightrain

damnation669 said:


> Get him to send you all the parts he bought, and anything else from him just so you could get a few more things to add up to the $325 value. And then get your friend (who's building a guitar body for you) to finish the job.


That is kind of what I'm thinking but the one who is going to build a 7 string just needs a neck thru Blank from Carvin. The other one is doing a 6 string for me with a firebird body and reverse jackson headstock.
Nightrain


----------



## Xaios

How has this fool spread his heinous bullshit over the internet for so long and none of us noticed until now?


----------



## guitarbuilder93

it's a big internet, out there, none o' that small town atmosphere you get here. it's a cruel world beyond the boundaries of ss.org 











...


----------



## Eric

Well, you can't say they're all bad... Just look at all these satisfied Debris customers...


----------



## Xaios

Eric said:


>



"Fucker, this shit was supposed to come with optimized tension string sets!"


----------



## Randy

Holy shit, Karl Sanders.


----------



## HaGGuS

This thread is epic..
And im still waiting for your challenge debris.


----------



## Nightrain




----------



## 7deadlysins666

Randy said:


> Holy shit, Karl Sanders.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Posted a link to the first page of this thread on the Harmony Central Electric Guitars section


----------



## Daemoniac

Nightrain said:


> Me either. I took a small break and it jumped 3 pages.
> Nightrain



I know, i was away for a little while and all of a sudden, BAM, 6 pages to read 



Nightrain said:


> Thanks Man. I will keep everyone posted. Yeah it sucks and considering what I sold to pay him his $325 sucks too but I also paid bills with its sell.
> I just look on the bright side. It is better to lose $325 than to lose $650 plus shipping and find out it is not anywhere up to par for a custom guitar.
> Nightrain



You're fine  Put it this way: I lost $1,000 a few years ago from a scammer on eBay for a nonexistant synth  (i shit you not). It was from Romania 



Eric said:


> The "parts" he sourced need to be piled and set aflame so the world doesn't have to bear the weight of another shitty guitar.



DEBRIS BONFIRE FTFW!! 



Eric said:


> Well, you can't say they're all bad... Just look at all these satisfied Debris customers...



You, sir, are a liar. Those guitars look far better made and are clearly of a far higher standard than Mr. Debris.


----------



## guitarbuilder93

i think we may have finally wore this one out...















<_<

>_>











after all... it was just supposed to be about Nightrain's "custom" devries order...


----------



## HaGGuS

This served to warn ss.org about debris guitar making practices.


----------



## InfestedLegacy

he seems just like a kid that would be trying to build a guitar for himself for the first time


----------



## thebhef

guitarbuilder93 said:


> i think we may have finally wore this one out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <_<
> 
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after all... it was just supposed to be about Nightrain's "custom" devries order...




Never! Devries' momma's so fat...


----------



## Raoul Duke

thebhef said:


> Never! Devries' momma's so fat...



...that when she jumped for joy....she got stuck


----------



## Randy

^
/thread


----------



## thebhef

Then I've risked all and lost.


----------



## Panterica

i challenged him / his guitars with my ESP and a Squier strat, just to prove a 100 dollar POS is better than a piece of debris. i even said i'll play them unplugged, out of tune, and missing a string and it'll still whoop his axe's asses


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## djpharoah

Lee that is hilarious -


----------



## eelblack2

Sometimes words alone just cant sum up the content of a topic 

Here you folks go enjoy some truly fine instruments:

http://www.krappyguitars.com/


----------



## gunshow86de

eelblack2 said:


>



Did you use the same program that Debris uses for his mockups?


----------



## Randy

^
That's hilarious on so many levels.


----------



## Xaios

gunshow86de said:


> Did you use the same program that Debris uses for his mockups?



Nah, Lee's stick is much more convincing as a usable instrument.































Heck, knowing Lee, it's probably a Sherman 9 string flamed mahogany stick with piezos.


----------



## yingmin

I guess the only question I have is: how did Nightrain get suckered into working with this cuntshovel in the first place? I might have missed that somewhere in the first couple pages, but did you do absolutely no research on the guy beforehand? I've never had a custom guitar built for me, but if I did, I'd certainly check the maker out more thoroughly than you seem to have.


----------



## Daemoniac

Ah well, his opening speal is pretty impressive... until you see past the bullshit 

Well, i had fun, insulted some people, made a dirty old man cry (assuming debris can create tears...), and saved (in a sense) a guy some money. What a week.

You've been a great crowd, goodnight sevenstring.org!!!

























... not really, its only 5pm here...


----------



## robotsatemygma

azn_guitarist25 said:


> just to entertain everyone a bit further now here are some pictures of recent devries works. (note the inclusion of pickup rings in these models )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and here's a shot of his so called custom made trems which are in fact not custom made for him but rather made in some sweatshop in china no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (note how the side profile doesn't match up with the original picture)


 
To the OP:

Dude, I seriously hate to say this, but you'e fucked. The more and more I read my hope for you to get a decent guitar dwindled. You're going to get a piece of shit guitar made by a feeble minded, loud mouth, cunt of an amatuer. I'm really sorry.

And for this Vee? One divebomb and that "Floyd" will crack off. I'm beginning to believe this guy can't even play guitar, and is one of those lame, single, desperate 40 yearolds still driving around in a 70's Australian equivelent of a Chevy Camaro, offering to buy beer for teenage girls who are grossed out by him. 

There must be a governing body for business/copywrite in Australia that we can report him too.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ He's no longer going through with it  Which is good, it leaves him $300 or so to buy a guitar that will be _infinitely_ better than any bit of devils urine Debris can pump out.


----------



## robotsatemygma

Oh thank god. I must of missed that part, and I read the whole thread from start to finish too.


----------



## Distortion

This thread is brutal, now I only have 3 hours of sleep left before I wake up to go to work and endure Meshuggah's punishing set tonight! 

To Nightrain, sucks for the cash... no matter how much money you make, 325$ is still a good amount of money.. Hell it's more than a monthly payment for my new 2009 Toyota Matrix :| I just hope he actually sends you the parts he bought for the build...


----------



## Daemoniac

I dont think he will send them... he's too much of a fuckwad for that. But still, Nightrain _saved_ the same amount


----------



## azn_guitarist25

this was mentioned briefly before but yes devries won't actually let you have full control of your own custom. i asked him to build me a guitar similar styling to an Eclipse and he said he wouldn't since he doesn't do strats or lp's due to their own sound in which he won't copy. well one look at his myspace will tell you otherwise.

also for the one that mentioned devries talking about some endorsee of his getting what he wanted in his guitar is absolute fucking bullshit. a friend of the endorsee (i assume) stated in public that devries pressured the artist into using the top as an experiment it was not the endorsee's choice and that devries just wanted to get his name out there.

oh and nightrain mate the parts on your guitar probably amount to $100 altogether most likely. more to the point debris has ranted on the bmusic forums about how much kramer (or charvel) have such a large mark ups stating their guitars are put together for $100 or so and then sold for $600. heck he even said that he has a price list of ltd guitar parts and that the trems only set LTD back $2 or thereabouts, when asked of such price list debris avoided the question and went on about his crazy ass statements as is the norm.


----------



## eelblack2

Xaios said:


> Heck, knowing Lee, it's probably a Sherman 9 string flamed mahogany stick with piezos.




LOLOLOLOL - what, no custom 9 string OFR9 to go with those piezo saddles????!!!!


----------



## Daemoniac

Ah, just finished re-reading the thread. Made me lol something hardcore  Good times with Mr. Debris.


----------



## Xaios

eelblack2 said:


> LOLOLOLOL - what, no custom 9 string OFR9 to go with those piezo saddles????!!!!



Well now, that would just be overkill. Heaven forfend...


----------



## Nightrain

The money was the equivalent of a car note for me as well. I don't expect Debris to send me anything and he has not replied to my email asking for the parts he bought. I will definitely kill any bussness venture he tries here if I can.

I did research him and had countless Email conversations back and forth before I sent him the cash. It was after sending the down payment that I learned how crooked and full of Shit that he was.
Nightrain


----------



## paintkilz

this guy is horrible...

half the guitar look like he just stole a jackson or charvel neck, painted the hs, and slapped on some chopped up piece of wood called a body..

and whats with his grammar..damn. he talks of world class clients like metallica and guns and roses, but spells worse than a 7th grader...


----------



## progmetaldan

damnation669 said:


> "It's been one year and not one person has had the balls to show up"????
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> Dan, help me out here. Didn't someone on Melband accepted his challenge last year, but debris ignored him??



yeah there was some amp show going on in Melbourne that Devries was apparently going to be at, and some dude was gonna also be there, with his guitar to compare with Devries, but Devries was a no show, I think that's how it went down... 



Nightrain said:


> I'll be lifting some pics from here to email Mr. Devries. I'll be out $325 but saving the same. Guess I'll be looking at other brands for my 7 string seing as He won't be delivering anything of Quality.
> Nightrain
> 
> I'll let you know what is said and I'm linking this thread as well.
> 
> Edit. Here is the Email I just sent him.
> 
> After seeing these final pics from some guys in Australia my confidence in you being able to deliver a quality instrument has been abolished. I do not want my money back just keep it as a donation and go to Luthier school. I am sorry but I am cutting my losses. I will contact chris and have the 7 string pickup sent to me.
> Thanks, Darell
> 
> BTW you need to read this thread.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/75769-has-anyone-heard-of-this-builder.html
> 
> Seems your mates know you pretty well.



A wise course of action methinks, good luck. 



Nightrain said:


> Well I got an answer back to my Email. Here is Devries Reply:
> 
> Quote
> ok..koool..its your loss.
> 
> by the way..that guitar u used as an option is not even 1 of my custom guitars,,but if u think it is..fine..
> 
> let me see...its a $250 aus neck and body..made from off cuts so they didnt go to waste and a flat like classical fingerboard.
> 
> the paint is unfinished as paid by the customer...its not even a paint i would use...customer asked for it....
> 
> theres nothing with the routes and theres nothing wrong with the guitar in general.....the neck is a ripper..the stupid customer just has not got the ability to play a flat like fingerboard....id use that neck on one of my own guitars any day of the week.
> 
> 
> even though i wouldnt use duncan anymore the guitar sounds hot and plays great..the action was set at around 2mm high of the last fret like all my guitars...just ask chris...
> 
> again the player could not and does not have the ability to play a guitar with a low action,
> 
> and at the end of the day....maybe you cant read either....
> 
> if it dont carry my name on the headstock it aint a devries custom.
> 
> that guitar also sounds alot better than the custromers own $3000 esp...seems he didnt say that any where..he got what he paid for!!!!!!!!!
> 
> not bad for a few pieces of scrap wood glued togetrher for a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> the customer tells people its a custom when he knows damn well its made from scrap woood and he knows damn well i told him not to use the paint i used as it is second rate...and as i said...it sounds better than his $3000 esp and it aint got the balls to admit that in public...just like he aint got the balls to tell it as it really is.
> 
> its basically on the same par AS A REPAIR JOB and the price was set accordingly, and i have no problem with that..especially when it sounds better than a high end custom guitar and the fact i can turn a piece of scrap wood into something that sounds better than a $3000 plus custom esp make me happy..proves my point u dont need to spend money to have a great sounding guitar....
> 
> if the guy wanted a true custom to a true high quailty he should have paid me the same kinda money you are to have me pay all the attention it needs...not spend $250 which is only $150 usa for a neck and body made from scrap wood which he knew it was.
> End Quote
> 
> Nightrain



Typical Devries response, just won't take responsibility for his actions...



damnation669 said:


> Exactly
> 
> In one of the bmusic threads, it was revealed that debris will only build his "custom" guitars according to his own specs. He will not accept any requests using woods other than African Mahogany, anything without Sin pickups, scale lengths other than his strange measurements



haha yeah I remember that, funny stuff.


----------



## 6or7mattersnot

So I saw his UG pro and tried to post, but forgot I need to sign up for it. Well I'm not going to go through all that so I'll just post my little rant-speech up here... Enjoy Please?

"Freedom of Speech my ass! Anything that comes out of your brain and into your keyboard's keys that has to do with your guitars, if they can even be called a guitar; those humps of wood are more like dead trees carved up into intricate shapes, is complete and utter bullshit. You're not a luthier, you're not even a poser luthier. You don't understand the one basic principle of guitars, music, and building guitars. It is art. When a great luthier makes a great guitar, it their hard work and that hard work is going into the hands of another artist. Making music is like raising a child. It takes two people, the luthier who without them there would be no guitar, and the guitarist who without the guitar would never get out their emotions. Hopefully this has at least made a connection with you and you actually get this into the pitiful lump of gray flesh called your brain sitting in a jar next to your keyboard."

Yeah he said something about "what happnded to fredumz av sp3eches!!1one!lol11!!" or something along those lines, so I felt I needed to add my 2 cents like I usually do... =\


----------



## esp_eraser

Hey ALL!!, first time post...
But more to the point i own the string thru Vee that devries built
Its amazing how quick news travels


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

esp_eraser said:


> Hey ALL!!, first time post...
> But more to the point i own the string thru Vee that devries built
> Its amazing how quick news travels



That sucks man, sorry to hear that  

Did he refund you when/if you complained?


----------



## esp_eraser

No, I never complained about it till he started bad mouthing me like i was a criminal, He asked me to do a review on Bmusic forum and i declined a few times as i was already a member there and did not want scum like him on there.....

but then decided to be fair, honest and unbiased... from that point on ive been told that i have no balls, am stoopid and own a guitar from scrap wood..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

esp_eraser said:


> No, I never complained about it till he started bad mouthing me like i was a criminal, He asked me to do a review on Bmusic forum and i declined a few times as i was already a member there and did not want scum like him on there.....
> 
> but then decided to be fair, honest and unbiased... from that point on ive been told that i have no balls, am stoopid and own a guitar from scrap wood..



What an ass. I still think somebody should post his info on 4chan


----------



## esp_eraser

Please feel free to ask what ever questions you like, im not here to persecute him.
But i am happy to be truthful in all and any of my responses, which is something he will never do....


----------



## progmetaldan

esp_eraser said:


> Hey ALL!!, first time post...
> But more to the point i own the string thru Vee that devries built
> Its amazing how quick news travels



Welcome mate. 

Now everyone listen to this fellow, as he's had real life experience with a Devries custom guitar. Listen well...


----------



## HaGGuS

esp_eraser said:


> Hey ALL!!, first time post...
> But more to the point i own the string thru Vee that devries built
> Its amazing how quick news travels


Hey there fellow Aussie.
Welcome to ss.org. 
And i read the threads where you talked about your guitar.
Your a total champ for putting up with his bullshit.


----------



## esp_eraser

Thanx Dan
Hi there Haggus!!

Its a pity Nighttrain lost his money, But the positive to come out of this is that many forums around the world now know of this fraudgalent individual, lets hope no one else makes this mistake.
Btw i purchased mine as a neck and body kit, as he advertised he had "2" for sale (scrap wood)?? hardly he claimed he was selling cos he made the body too thin for a floyd type guitar...

The intial purchase was $280 aus(or thereabouts) for body and neck and i purchased the rest myself, if Nighttrain thinks he opened a can of worms... i have no problems in dropping an atom bomb... ask away


----------



## Daemoniac

Oh man, what actually happened with the guitar? Howd it turn out?

Just go through everything form the start man, we're all just one big bunch of bitches here, so we need the story if you have time 

Also, welcome to the forum   Whereabouts in melbourne are you? (used to live around Croydon)


----------



## esp_eraser

From the start??? haha ok well if i do that then i have to do it on my next day off cos we'll be here for another 40 pages


----------



## Daemoniac

lmao, fair call.

Ok then, how'd it turn out then? As bad as it looks?


----------



## Harry

Demoniac said:


> lmao, fair call.
> 
> Ok then, how'd it turn out then? As bad as it looks?



*Wants to know too*


----------



## esp_eraser

ok, i purchased the neck and body kit from ebay... it looked good then and he said he was elling due to the fact that the body was too thin to do floyd right.. fair enuff
I was gonna purchase a heap of hardware and get a tech to put together then he offered to do for me at a cheap price... then he went into how he hated luthiers ripping off customers blah blah and said any of his guitars were cheaper and better...

Now you have to understand this all took place before he started jumping on forums and acting like a dickhead, thru email and in person he appeared to be quite nice.... unless you disagree with him of course

So i then have a neck and body kit sitting at home while im purchasing gear, get the majority of what i need, get him to put it together an presto... now before he starts claiming all kinds of weird shit... my intial impression was cool, i was blinded to all the defects cos i was just thinking, cool ive got a custom guitar for $1k aus (i have every single parts reciept) i wont be rude and tell him it feels awkward to play.. But then i did.

His response was "its not a guitar that was built, put into storage, dispatched to another country and then sat on a rack for a while ( meaning it has settled in) i believed him, and played it every day as my email to him states, but that time for wearing in never came and it feels just like it did when i first got it.

This is the very very brief series of events which transpired, Eric as you can see although you have been extremely rude to me i will restrain from stooping to a low level. People have the right to know about a bad experience that someone goes through when aquiring a custom instrument, and as for the inability to play and couldnt play with low action and all that crap.. read this

My esp eclipse has lower action than yours, as does my ltd fx and i have no problems playing on them, i never stated i was satriani's succesor. I play for personal enjoyment and jam with friends when i can, i admit that im not a professional but then i never stated i was and furthermore surpassed "begginner" status a looonnnggggg fucking time ago.

How the fuck can you diss me when ive seen in person that you cant even string together a simple open chord progression, or even own an amp to test your custom guitars on???

If you didnt damage 80&#37; of the hardware on my guitar with your rusty pliers and shadey tools, i could at least sell them or use em for a real custom guitar so i can get this real bitter taste out of my mouth by playing a guitar made by a real MAN or Woman. 

Sorry if any typos of incohherent passages/phrases dont want to read what ive typed in case i feel guilty for defending myself


----------



## Harry

Geezus man, that sucks to hear how full of shit he is.
His excuse for the poor action, absolutely fucked up


----------



## Daemoniac

Holyyyyy shit...  Where's his details, i'll post them on 4chan.


----------



## esp_eraser

Sorry dude, you can contact his email or myspace
but i will not give his number or address to anyone for any reason( please do ask for that)

The action itself was stiff, when hitting power chords and chugging along the sound was massive, but there is too many dead notes to play lead on, btw this has since been worked on by a pro tech and depsite the 40 points wrong with the v the main two factors are a trussrod that turns halfway(faulty) and i forget his pro terminology but the frets were sanded too uneven.... ;-( hence never being able to have the top and bottom parts of fretboard tuned properly at one time


----------



## Harry




----------



## azn_guitarist25

so we all know devries runs that happy hifi shop well anyway his email address for that is [email protected] which he has used on various hi fi forums under the username of happyhifi3342 now most of these are old post. oh and second info down this page http://www.atozpages.com.au/contentsatoz/HI-FI&#37;20EQUIPMENT WHOLESALE MANUFACTURE.htm will have his address i'm not too sure if it's still valid or not, you best call him or something just to validiify it.

oh apparently he was born in 1964 on september 11th according to this user profile Stereo Net Australia - View Profile: happyhifishop3342


----------



## damnation669

Hey eraser, really sorry to hear that man. That douche damaged the hardware YOU bought??.....sigh

Great read though. Everyone, please read it.


----------



## Koshchei

esp_eraser said:


> Hey ALL!!, first time post...
> But more to the point i own the string thru Vee that devries built
> Its amazing how quick news travels



Welcome aboard  Pity about your awful experience though. I read about it, and have to say that you're a saint for not burning his house down with him in it!


----------



## BlindingLight7

azn_guitarist25 said:


> so we all know devries runs that happy hifi shop well anyway his email address for that is [email protected] which he has used on various hi fi forums under the username of happyhifi3342 now most of these are old post. oh and second info down this page HI-FI EQUIPMENT WHOLESALE MANUFACTURE will have his address i'm not too sure if it's still valid or not, you best call him or something just to validiify it.
> 
> oh apparently he was born in 1964 on september 11th according to this user profile Stereo Net Australia - View Profile: happyhifishop3342


are we gunna send him boxes of tampons and small condoms like that kid that sold fake jordans on ebay? the 15 yearold kid. it was fucking funny, he had to move out of his house cuase he was getting so much stuff from people


----------



## Daemoniac

Maybe we can pitch in and buy him a set of dentures, so he doesn't have to use his teeth for all that routing...


----------



## progmetaldan




----------



## damnation669

BlindingLight7 said:


> are we gunna send him boxes of tampons and small condoms like that kid that sold fake jordans on ebay? the 15 yearold kid. it was fucking funny, he had to move out of his house cuase he was getting so much stuff from people



First time I heard about that kid  Tell me more pls


----------



## HaGGuS

Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Belated Merry Xmas 2 Me-New EPIC Guitar Day-Thanks forumites
Go look at debris work.
I really love the case.


----------



## Raoul Duke

Just when i thought this thread was dead and buried.....


BAM

It pops back up again 

That "guitar" looks like alot of TLC went into it


----------



## HaGGuS

I gots 2 get me 1 of those rad cases.


----------



## wannabguitarist

HaGGuS said:


> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Belated Merry Xmas 2 Me-New EPIC Guitar Day-Thanks forumites
> Go look at debris work.
> I really love the case.



EPIC


----------



## caughtinamosh

Part of me always wished this thread would come alive ...

But Debris:


----------



## GazPots

LOL.


----------



## Wi77iam

hahahahahahha


----------



## WhiteShadow

Randy said:


> or buy it from Shamray



Every time i hear that word, i cant help but think of that fucking ShamWow guy that does those late night TV commercials for that ShamWow cloth thingy, and basically screams at you the whole time.


----------



## hairychris

Oh fuck, so the bmusic forum guys went ahead and ordered one for shits & giggles?

Legendary.


----------



## Daemoniac

Oh... My... God... 

I smell sme more debris-baiting coming for ol' Demoniac


----------



## canuck brian

I honestly don't even know where to start.

This guy actually charges money for those piles of shit? Seriously?


----------



## a7stringkilla

that really is freakin amazing.


----------



## 7slinger

Can't believe Debris really delivers piles of shit like that...the dude must have some serious mental disabilities/incapacities...I almost feel sorry for him, obviously not living in reality.

I wonder how much he'd charge for just one of those custom cases? lol

edit: btw I can't wait for the email transcriptions they are going to post in that other thread, that's going to be priceless


----------



## canuck brian

What kind of bridge is that on there?


----------



## MF_Kitten

the scallopwned guy opened up a custom shop?


----------



## Petef2007

well, i had me a good chuckle at this thread, demoniac, your messages to that debris cockstain were lolworthy to the nth degree 

If im honest, i've had absolutely zero woodwork experience outside of building a clock in year 9, and even I could probably build something better then debris could.


----------



## progmetaldan

HaGGuS said:


> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Belated Merry Xmas 2 Me-New EPIC Guitar Day-Thanks forumites
> Go look at debris work.
> I really love the case.



ha, good work, thought the folk here might be interested in this.



hairychris said:


> Oh fuck, so the bmusic forum guys went ahead and ordered one for shits & giggles?
> 
> Legendary.



Yeah, and keep an eye out for the 'transcription' of the emails which were exchanged by the bmusic forumite who was responsible for the ordering of it, and then posted it to Shane. I don't think DeVries had a clue what was going down... 



7slinger said:


> Can't believe Debris really delivers piles of shit like that...the dude must have some serious mental disabilities/incapacities...I almost feel sorry for him, obviously not living in reality.
> 
> I wonder how much he'd charge for just one of those custom cases? lol
> 
> edit: btw I can't wait for the email transcriptions they are going to post in that other thread, that's going to be priceless



ah yeah, it'll be epic. The 'case' itself was $115!!!  Very expensive kitty litter tray...


----------



## Hollowway

That Bmusic thread was simply the funniest and most frightening thing I've seen. Actually, maybe just frightening. Devries needs to be taken out behind the shed and beat with that guitar!


----------



## Nightrain

Damn it. What a piece of work they have there. Over a grand for it and all I lost was 325. I think I got off LUCKY. And no I have never received any compensation on mine either inunused parts or otherwise. I should have just piled the 325 up in my floor and lit it on fire. At least then it would have kept me warm for a minute.
Nightrain


----------



## mattofvengeance

Sucks you lost that kinda coin dude, but like you said, it could've been much worse. This dude is a real piece of work.


----------



## Nightrain

You are right. He is a real piece of work. That Case just kills me. What an A$$.
Nightrain


----------



## poopyalligator

HaGGuS said:


> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Belated Merry Xmas 2 Me-New EPIC Guitar Day-Thanks forumites
> Go look at debris work.
> I really love the case.



I could not stop laughing. I was cracking up just by looking at the case. Then when i saw what was inside i lost it even more.


----------



## GazPots

I still can't stop laughing at it.


That shit should be guitar of the month.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm losing it. This thread in the Caparison forum is truly bringin the lolz. We should pool some funds and purchase a 7 stringer from this clown for this forum.


----------



## hufschmid

Those frets are very flat...


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Wi77iam

Toshiro said:


>



Fixed.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Wow... just WOW

That 'punisher' V is one of the most hidiously put together guitars ive ever seen... kids who use drills to scallop their frets to look like Malmsteen dont fuck things up as bad as that.


----------



## DslDwg

Wow - words can hardly describe. Forget how awful that guitar is - what is up with that case. Where can I get a case that rains foam shavings and dust all over my guitar every time I put it in? There is something clearly wrong with this guy


----------



## damnation669

The videos are up. Check out the bmusic forum thread. think there will be more on the way


----------



## hairychris

Nightrain said:


> Damn it. What a piece of work they have there. Over a grand for it and all I lost was 325. I think I got off LUCKY. And no I have never received any compensation on mine either inunused parts or otherwise. I should have just piled the 325 up in my floor and lit it on fire. At least then it would have kept me warm for a minute.
> Nightrain



Dude, it's Aus $ so probably works out to about the same as you had down.

Still... 

*goes off to check the videos*

EDIT: oooh fuck.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Koshchei said:


> This says all that needs to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> by *devriescustomguitars* on Wed Dec 24, 2008 4:28 pm
> but what happens if its proven that i do make the best live metal guitar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *Fikealox* on Wed Dec 24, 2008 4:29 pm
> I imagine hell will freeze over


----------



## petereanima

what the F, did he fill that "case" with ROCKWOOL? god damnit, i'm dying!!   


EDIT: ooooooh, SHIIIIIIT! he charges 100,- for that case?


----------



## Nightrain

Once you see one video you have to see them all. Devries IS A HACK at best. There should be laws against what He has done to that wood.
Nightrain


----------



## hairychris

Nightrain said:


> Once you see one video you have to see them all. Devries IS A HACK at best. There should be laws against what He has done to that wood.
> Nightrain



Dude. I think that you need to make your presence known on the bmusic forums...!


----------



## Nightrain

hairychris said:


> Dude. I think that you need to make your presence known on the bmusic forums...!



Yeah, But I'm not Aussie. I'll think about it.
Nightrain


----------



## 7slinger

I can't wait to get home from work and watch these videos


----------



## hairychris

Nightrain said:


> Yeah, But I'm not Aussie. I'll think about it.
> Nightrain



Doesn't matter. There are non-Aussies there...


----------



## progmetaldan

Yeah mate, you'd be more than welcome. 

Can't wait to get home and watch those vids, Shane and Mark are hilarious. 

The vids are on this page: Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Belated Merry Xmas 2 Me-New EPIC Guitar Day-Thanks forumites

And would you believe, on the trem, instead of 'licenced by Floyd Rose' or something like that, it says, wait for it, - "Rhythm in jump. dancing close to you"   

Check it out, courtesy of Shane and Marks 'autopsy':



> Whilst filming our video just now we noted a little something. Check out the "name" on the trem, where one would ordinarily find "Licensed by Floyd Rose" or some such. But no, not on this gem. On this one we have, and I quote:
> "Rhythm in jump. dancing close to you" :shock:


----------



## SteveDendura

I just saw this thread....read through most of it....and I just finished throwing up.

It was funny, until I saw the pictures of the V with everything misaligned.  WTFDHD (did he do).

Also, I feel bad that you (Nightrain) didn't get your money back.

Here's what I suggest you do if you ever meet this guy >


----------



## 7slinger

that's it, fuck work, going home right now!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

These guitars is dildos.


----------



## HaGGuS

I want... no.. I NEED one of those trems that say "Rhythm in jump. dancing close to you"


----------



## progmetaldan

Seriously, everyone do yourselves a favour and watch the videos, they'll make your day. Sooooooo funny. And it really is unbelievable just how dodgy the guitar is, its so bad...


----------



## MFB

These videos are awesome! That first chord is horrendously out


----------



## Kevan

He's giving the DeVries name a bad rap!








I think I need one of those trems.


----------



## progmetaldan

Hooray! DeVries found the thread at bmusic! He's still swinging the same rubbish even though there's absolute proof, and they've got all his emails, he's just digging himself deeper! Check it out everyone!


----------



## HaGGuS

I give his reply 3 Picard face palms.


----------



## progmetaldan

A just response indeed.


----------



## RenegadeDave

Oh boy, the man himself, Eric Debries has joined the fray on the bmusic forum.


----------



## Groff

Holy shit how did I miss this thread?!

This is EPIC!!!!


----------



## Daemoniac

I left him some more anger at the Bmusic forum...


----------



## azn_guitarist25

RenegadeDave said:


> Oh boy, the man himself, Eric Debries has joined the fray on the bmusic forum.



he's been there for a while and has been pwned in every single statement he has made.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ I saw that  And joined in... and then kicked him while he was down...

This thread needs to be stickied.


----------



## hufschmid

I dont want to sound like a dick but my eyes are really hurting after watching those videos, its insane


----------



## Daemoniac

^ That doesnt make you sound like a dick, it makes you sound like a human with a non-tinnitus affected sense of hearing...

And normal eyes (addressing the whole "my eyes hurt now part... )


----------



## hairychris

azn_guitarist25 said:


> he's been there for a while and has selfpwned with every single statement he has made.



Fixed. 

The bmusic thread delivers.


----------



## Daemoniac

> *Originally posted by: DeVries Custom Guitars on Bmusic forum
> *try it live against and esp..u aint got the balls....play it thru a randall...the hammet one..u have 1 there..mr b told me he did...turn it on 10...full boar...turn the bass on 10 turn the treble on around 6 and play it dry..then plug in an esp and see how shit the esp sounds compared to mine....make sure u use a good quad box with proper 45 to 50mm voice coils and not the cheaper boxes with the 38mm voice coil speakers.



Yes, i shit you not, this is his suggestion to get it to sound awes0mez: Turn it to ten, scoop the mids, put the bass on 10.

What a fucking moron.

And damn straight did i pull him up on that shit, along with several other more esteemed members of the BMusic forum


----------



## TimSE

iv missed this thread until just now

...wow

to be honest ... didnt u actaully look at his myspace pics? just by them alone u can tell that its made of phail

its dogshit u didnt get your money back tho


----------



## TimSE

this pic mades me giggle

altho it also sickens me people can actually get away with doing this :no please:


----------



## TimSE

when is someone going to sue him for this?


----------



## guitarsatbmusic

Glad you fellas are enjoying the journey of discovery 
Why sue? I'd pay for good times like this any time!


----------



## hairychris

guitarsatbmusic said:


> Glad you fellas are enjoying the journey of discovery
> Why sue? I'd pay for good times like this any time!



Don't you have the equivalent of the UK's Trading Standards officers in Aus? More for the protection of other people rather then anything else...

Oh, and all of the Debris threads on your forums have been epic.


----------



## TimSE

As funny as it is for everyone else, if it was my money i wouldnt be able to see the funny side


----------



## guitarsatbmusic

> Don't you have the equivalent of the UK's Trading Standards officers in Aus? More for the protection of other people rather then anything else...


I think we have quite probably been more effective than such an authority, don't you? 



> As funny as it is for everyone else, if it was my money i wouldnt be able to see the funny side


Understood. We were fully aware of what we'd be receiving when we went in, so all good this end.


----------



## azn_guitarist25

TimSE said:


> As funny as it is for everyone else, if it was my money i wouldnt be able to see the funny side



it's all good my man. everyone who donated money into the buying were fully aware of the epic lulz that were going to be produced and were quite aware that they were making history in creating a big giant rofl induced thread which has so far not failed at all.


----------



## RenegadeDave

I wonder how much he charges to get a guitar not covered in animal hairs? Surely that's an option. 

Dude is a scheister and his only redeeming quality is he tries to defend himself via barely literate posts on the interwebs. 

It makes me wish that we could all go in on on to have our own fun with it haha.


----------



## Kevan

Whoa....hold on there folks.
There are no laws preventing a 6 yr. old from buying a Dremel.


Spelling and grammar aside, the guy obviously has some kind of untreated mental illness going on.

I would *LOVE* to score some better pics of that "Rhythm & Dancing" trem system. It's simply fantastic.
I've been researching trems for almost 2 decades, and that's the first FR I've seen like that.
Good score, Debris! Rare indeed!

This thread delivers!


----------



## Mvotre

Kevan said:


> Whoa....hold on there folks.
> There are no laws preventing a 6 yr. old from buying a Dremel.
> 
> 
> Spelling and grammar aside, the guy obviously has some kind of untreated mental illness going on.
> 
> I would *LOVE* to score some better pics of that "Rhythm & Dancing" trem system. It's simply fantastic.
> I've been researching trems for almost 2 decades, and that's the first FR I've seen like that.
> Good score, Debris! Rare indeed!
> 
> This thread delivers!



hahaha
actually on some chibanez, you could get a floyd with "overlord of music" written on it.. must be from the same manufacturer


----------



## djpharoah

This thread is chalk full of WIN - 534 posts 

Love the vids on bmusic


----------



## alecisonfire

"Rhythm in jump. dancing close to you"...definately dropping that into my signature


----------



## cddragon

Videos were awesome  and the words that replaced "Licensed under Floyd Rose patent" - "Rhythm in jump. dancing close to you" are truly a rarity - I've seen many guitars with different double-point locking tremolos but there was never something like this


----------



## Nightrain

Yes I looked at his Myspace page but I was convinced by him that these were just prototypes and the one I'd be getting would be pro quality. Then I posted here and Nothing was brought up so I put my money down for a custom 7 and then all came out of the woodwork about How He really was. I have no one to blame but myself and if I sit and think about what I sold to get his money I'd be sick to my stomach. You live and Learn. And Boy did I learn.
Nightrain


----------



## 7slinger

devriescustomguitars said:


> dont think im the one with the lack of brian power





nightrain I feel for ya, just be happy you got out when you did, this douchebag is obviously some combination of skilled scam artist and unskilled woodworker, along with clearly being off his meds...you could have easily been in for more


----------



## Elysian

7slinger said:


> nightrain I feel for ya, just be happy you got out when you did, this douchebag is obviously some combination of skilled scam artist and unskilled woodworker, along with clearly being off his meds...you could have easily been in for more



 i had to point that out in the thread too


----------



## hairychris

I wouldn't call him a scam artist, per se, he seems to believe what he says.

I'm not sure which is more worrying...


----------



## 7slinger

hairychris said:


> I wouldn't call him a scam artist, per se, he seems to believe what he says.
> 
> I'm not sure which is more worrying...



even if he fully believes what he says, due to delusional thinking, low IQ, etc.etc.etc., if professionals in the know deduce that his claims and products are false, then he is scamming people whether he realizes it or not

remember, he's not the one with a lack of brian power


----------



## progmetaldan

Ah wow, these threads have grown. It certainly does add a little something to the entertainment value of the bmusic forum.  Those vids are in the top 10 most viewed in Australia!?! Incredible!


----------



## caughtinamosh

And now, ladies and djentlemen, the sole remaining question is...

*clears throat*

"And now, we present to you the "Biggest Douchebag of the Year Award.""

"The nominees are..."

"Halo Guitars"

"Ed Roman

"Eric "Debris" DeVries"

Hey, maybe we should start a poll on this .


----------



## cyril v

that thread is awesome.


----------



## HaGGuS

caughtinamosh said:


> And now, ladies and djentlemen, the sole remaining question is...
> 
> *clears throat*
> 
> "And now, we present to you the "Biggest Douchebag of the Year Award.""
> 
> "The nominees are..."
> 
> "Halo Guitars"
> "Ed Roman
> "Eric "Debris" DeVries"
> 
> Hey, maybe we should start a poll on this .



AND THE WINNER IS.......
OMG.. I cannot believe it....
Its a 3 way tie. 

"Halo Guitars"
"Ed Roman
"Eric "Debris" DeVries"

Congrats to the lucky winners.
You will be recieving a years supply of sun dried cat shit.


----------



## mattofvengeance

What's wrong with Halo guitars? I've never much liked their designs or the way they play, but have they been scamming people too?


----------



## HaGGuS

mattofvengeance said:


> What's wrong with Halo guitars? I've never much liked their designs or the way they play, but have they been scamming people too?


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/81343-halo-guitars-sold-me-a-lemon.html
Halo needs to learn a little about customer service.


----------



## SteveDendura

caughtinamosh said:


> "And now, we present to you the "Biggest Douchebag of the Year Award.""
> 
> "The nominees are..."
> 
> "Halo Guitars"
> 
> "Ed Roman
> 
> "Eric "Debris" DeVries"
> 
> Hey, maybe we should start a poll on this .



Do it. I'll vote. 



HaGGuS said:


> AND THE WINNER IS.......
> OMG.. I cannot believe it....
> Its a 3 way tie.
> 
> "Halo Guitars"
> "Ed Roman
> "Eric "Debris" DeVries"
> 
> Congrats to the lucky winners.
> You will be recieving a years supply of sun dried cat shit.


----------



## caughtinamosh

SteveDendura said:


> Do it. I'll vote.



I'd better not. Halo FINALLY refunded poor Sponge his money, so it has transpired that they have SOME decency. One of the mods bowdown would close it as fast as it had been opened.

But man, it's distressing to see there are guys as bad as Ed Roman out there .


----------



## Wi77iam

Custom neck & body kits.any style & shape all handmade - eBay Guitar Parts, Parts Accessories, Guitar, Musical Instruments. (end time 26-Mar-09 14:43:34 AEDST)


----------



## soulrot

This has been one of the funniest threads I have ever read!!

One question though has Mr. Devries been active on ss.org? Links??


----------



## DevinShidaker

I sent devries specs for a guitar, just to see how much stuff he couldn't do. I can't wait for him to try and tell me that it will sound better with a locking nut so I can flip out on him.


----------



## caughtinamosh

envenomedcky said:


> I sent devries specs for a guitar, just to see how much stuff he couldn't do. I can't wait for him to try and tell me that it will sound better with a locking nut so I can flip out on him.



You sir, are deemed tr00  .


----------



## azn_guitarist25

envenomedcky said:


> I sent devries specs for a guitar, just to see how much stuff he couldn't do. I can't wait for him to try and tell me that it will sound better with a locking nut so I can flip out on him.



lol so much for that thread doing good work for his business aye. he says that he has since received 2 new orders for guitars, which everyone knows is just to make fun of him. 

and you MUST post the transcript since anything from that guys mouth is fail.


----------



## HaGGuS

There is talk of t-shirts being printed so we can all remember this event in years to come.


----------



## DevinShidaker

Straight from the man himself.... I asked about him building me a neck through 7 with a mahogany body, and he tries to tell me a bolt on with a maple body will sound the same....

here goes...

Ill have to get the board made up...to your specs...i have the fret calculator and cutter here..know a another guitar maker in sydney with the huge machines to do a compound radius thru it...

the black outs...that part will be alot cheaper for u to buy in the states and send them over..our aussie dollar is pretty bad so all id be doing is looking to buy them online of one of the ebay shops in the states..

im doing a 7 string at the moment..a 7 string vampyre....

the cost will be :$600 USA dollars.

The extra cost is in the longer scale and accosiated work with that.....and the quilted top.

The paint will be done by my painter i use who paints hot rods...drag cars..and resto job over here.

Will have to add the cost of the pick ups on top of that..

it might end up around $700 USA

the 7 string im doing now worked out to be $650 so the quote is in line with that one.

I usually take 50&#37; up front via paypal and the rest when im about to send it.

If the length of the guitasr in a case is within the dimension limits of the freight company it will be $80 USA to send express..4 to 5 days to you and it can be tracked on the net.

If it is over their limit it would have to go with someone like TNT and they will charge more,,,if we did a bolt with a maple body which will sound the same as a neck thru there will be no probs with using my standard freight company.


If this sounds ok to you let me know or if you have any more questions.
Eric

oh and I asked for a super strat shape, he's trying to push his shitty V on me hahahahahahahaha gold.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I feel sorry to the guys family, what if they had to put up with him all the time?!??!


----------



## Demiurge

I thought the dragon inlay in those necks looked familiar... then I realized that I bought one off of eBay years ago, but mercifully re-sold it before I could be disappointed by it.

Damn.


----------



## Nightrain

I signed up over at Bmusic and shed a little light on my Devries experience. I was urged to do this by several on the net. a few here and also a guy on Myspace contacted me as well.
Nightrain


----------



## Koshchei

Eric Devries is really something. I'd really like to see a photo of the guy - I'm thinking he looks like Master Blaster from Mad Max: The huge retarded one carves, while the little angry one trash talks on the internet.


----------



## alecisonfire

Koshchei said:


> Eric Devries is really something. I'd really like to see a photo of the guy - I'm thinking he looks like Master Blaster from Mad Max: The huge retarded one carves, while the little angry one trash talks on the internet.


 10/10


----------



## Raoul Duke

I finally got around to watching the videos on the Bmusic forum

It has made my morning VERY entertaining!


----------



## Nightrain

Just got this Email from Devries.

(Quote)Serves u right....first u start rumours i cant make guitars then u try and get your money back...now youre out of pocket....

ill be sending u a pic soon of the 7 string i ended up making..

show u what u missed out on due to simply u obviuosly dont know much about guitars...you can of course simply pay the other half when i send the pic and have first oppotunity of the 7 string i am completing..

its actually a new body design so i kinda good thank u as i would not have come up with it if it wasnt for the 7 string..its a csross between a vixen and my vampire...

Eric(Quote)

His Hypocracy Has no bounds. Whay a dumbA$$.
Nightrain


----------



## HaGGuS

He is a peice of shit.. no doubt about it.


----------



## Nightrain

HaGGuS said:


> He is a peice of shit.. no doubt about it.


you got that right. my mission is to make sure no one else buys from this jerk.
nightrain


----------



## Rick500

Oh, man, I'm sorry that happened to you...it makes my physically ill. Get with me and let's make your V happen.


----------



## B36arin

Did the thread get deleted on the bmusic forum? I read the first 25 pages but then it just disappeared...


----------



## progmetaldan

soulrot said:


> This has been one of the funniest threads I have ever read!!
> 
> One question though has Mr. Devries been active on ss.org? Links??



I don't believe so...



envenomedcky said:


> Straight from the man himself.... I asked about him building me a neck through 7 with a mahogany body, and he tries to tell me a bolt on with a maple body will sound the same....
> 
> here goes...
> 
> Ill have to get the board made up...to your specs...i have the fret calculator and cutter here..know a another guitar maker in sydney with the huge machines to do a compound radius thru it...
> 
> the black outs...that part will be alot cheaper for u to buy in the states and send them over..our aussie dollar is pretty bad so all id be doing is looking to buy them online of one of the ebay shops in the states..
> 
> im doing a 7 string at the moment..a 7 string vampyre....
> 
> the cost will be :$600 USA dollars.
> 
> The extra cost is in the longer scale and accosiated work with that.....and the quilted top.
> 
> The paint will be done by my painter i use who paints hot rods...drag cars..and resto job over here.
> 
> Will have to add the cost of the pick ups on top of that..
> 
> it might end up around $700 USA
> 
> the 7 string im doing now worked out to be $650 so the quote is in line with that one.
> 
> I usually take 50% up front via paypal and the rest when im about to send it.
> 
> If the length of the guitasr in a case is within the dimension limits of the freight company it will be $80 USA to send express..4 to 5 days to you and it can be tracked on the net.
> 
> If it is over their limit it would have to go with someone like TNT and they will charge more,,,if we did a bolt with a maple body which will sound the same as a neck thru there will be no probs with using my standard freight company.
> 
> 
> If this sounds ok to you let me know or if you have any more questions.
> Eric
> 
> oh and I asked for a super strat shape, he's trying to push his shitty V on me hahahahahahahaha gold.



That '7 string vampire' was the one he was making for Nightrain... 



B36arin said:


> Did the thread get deleted on the bmusic forum? I read the first 25 pages but then it just disappeared...



I'll try and find out what happened to it.


----------



## HaGGuS

I hope the emails are being added.


----------



## progmetaldan

^ Ah yes, that is most likely it. The official word from Shane was: "It's having a rest"


----------



## Harry

Nightrain said:


> Just got this Email from Devries.
> 
> (Quote)Serves u right....first u start rumours i cant make guitars then u try and get your money back...now youre out of pocket....
> 
> ill be sending u a pic soon of the 7 string i ended up making..
> 
> show u what u missed out on due to simply u obviuosly dont know much about guitars...you can of course simply pay the other half when i send the pic and have first oppotunity of the 7 string i am completing..
> 
> its actually a new body design so i kinda good thank u as i would not have come up with it if it wasnt for the 7 string..its a csross between a vixen and my vampire...
> 
> Eric(Quote)
> 
> His Hypocracy Has no bounds. Whay a dumbA$$.
> Nightrain



So Eric literally writes emails with all those spelling mistakes
You'd think in an email, you wouldn't use MSN/AIM style shorthand of using "u" instead of "you".


----------



## bnosam

What a mess this guy is. I might screw with him later.


----------



## HamBungler

I like that he still tried to sell Nightrain a guitar even after he insulted him, is he fucking serious? He's obviously hurting on cash or else he would have left it at that.


----------



## Harry

^Ask for an 90 per cent discount so at least it's a reasonable deal


----------



## gunshow86de

I wanna watch the vids!

I registered on Bmusic, but it says I am not authorized.


----------



## progmetaldan

^ They've removed them for the moment, I'm not sure why, but Shane said its "having a rest", hopefully it'll be back soon...


----------



## MFB

You don't have to be registered to view them 



progmetaldan said:


> ^ They've removed them for the moment, I'm not sure why, but Shane said its "having a rest", hopefully it'll be back soon...



Weren't they linked from Youtube anyways? Someone check on YT for videos under "What can you call this" or something along those lines.


----------



## Raoul Duke

No dice


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The best part is that he insults his customers.

Does anybody have his email? I want to ask him some questions.


----------



## Toshiro

YouTube - ms495jh's Channel


----------



## MFB

Good work Toshiro


----------



## Toshiro

The laughs must go on!


----------



## azn_guitarist25

progmetaldan said:


> ^ Ah yes, that is most likely it. The official word from Shane was: "It's having a rest"



most likely man. we probably killed Shane's bandwith with the amount of views it was getting.


----------



## Nightrain

Stealthtastic said:


> The best part is that he insults his customers.
> 
> Does anybody have his email? I want to ask him some questions.



Yeah I got his Email.
Give me a second and I'll post it here.
Here it is. [email protected]
Nightrain



Rick500 said:


> Oh, man, I'm sorry that happened to you...it makes my physically ill. Get with me and let's make your V happen.



Did not know if you were ready to start on it yet. I know Boomer is itching to paint another guitar for me.
I'll send you a PM and we'll go from there.
Nightrain

Here is my response to MR Devries.
(Quote)I'll tell you what. You refund my money and I'll not say another word about you. But if you choose not to refund my money then I will make it my Mission to spread the word far and wide about your shananigans and I'll never let up and I will not only get my $325 worth but I'll see to it You never take advantage of another soul EVER. Just Try ME.
Nightrain (Darell Thomas)(Quote)


----------



## DevinShidaker

I just sent this to him in response to him telling me building a neck through would cost more to ship, and that his bolt-on necks sound exactly the same as neck through....

"I actually don't want anything to do with you. Even if you actually knew how to build guitars, I would never even consider ordering something from you, because of how you treated one of our friends, Darell Thomas. Until you refund his money in full, believe me, you will be getting no business. Fuck dude, I'll make it a point to assure nobody even buys your used jeans off of ebay, and see to it that nobody goes to your shitty hi-fi shop. I know you're going to say I'm some young idiot who knows nothing about guitars. But my no nothing guitar playing has allowed me to tour the USA and Canada numerous times, so think about that before you have some stock response. Hopefully you run out of ways to make money and you starve to death. Burn in hell dickhead."


----------



## synrgy

envenomedcky said:


> "Burn in hell dickhead."


 



subtle.


----------



## Nightrain

envenomedcky said:


> I just sent this to him in response to him telling me building a neck through would cost more to ship, and that his bolt-on necks sound exactly the same as neck through....
> 
> "I actually don't want anything to do with you. Even if you actually knew how to build guitars, I would never even consider ordering something from you, because of how you treated one of our friends, Darell Thomas. Until you refund his money in full, believe me, you will be getting no business. Fuck dude, I'll make it a point to assure nobody even buys your used jeans off of ebay, and see to it that nobody goes to your shitty hi-fi shop. I know you're going to say I'm some young idiot who knows nothing about guitars. But my no nothing guitar playing has allowed me to tour the USA and Canada numerous times, so think about that before you have some stock response. Hopefully you run out of ways to make money and you starve to death. Burn in hell dickhead."



Ha Ha, Love it. Remind me to never get on your bad side.
I thank you my friend. Together He won't be building anything.
Nightrain


----------



## wannabguitarist

envenomedcky said:


> I just sent this to him in response to him telling me building a neck through would cost more to ship, and that his bolt-on necks sound exactly the same as neck through....
> 
> "I actually don't want anything to do with you. Even if you actually knew how to build guitars, I would never even consider ordering something from you, because of how you treated one of our friends, Darell Thomas. Until you refund his money in full, believe me, you will be getting no business. Fuck dude, I'll make it a point to assure nobody even buys your used jeans off of ebay, and see to it that nobody goes to your shitty hi-fi shop. I know you're going to say I'm some young idiot who knows nothing about guitars. But my no nothing guitar playing has allowed me to tour the USA and Canada numerous times, so think about that before you have some stock response. Hopefully you run out of ways to make money and you starve to death. Burn in hell dickhead."



b-b-but he's made guitars for Kirk Hammet!


----------



## GazPots

Even when the world explodes in a firey ball of death and destruction Devries will still be churning out steaming piles of turd.


Its a certainty.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I just emailed him with a fake quote. Lets see what he says.


----------



## Harry

envenomedcky said:


> I just sent this to him in response to him telling me building a neck through would cost more to ship, and that his bolt-on necks sound exactly the same as neck through....
> 
> "I actually don't want anything to do with you. Even if you actually knew how to build guitars, I would never even consider ordering something from you, because of how you treated one of our friends, Darell Thomas. Until you refund his money in full, believe me, you will be getting no business. Fuck dude, I'll make it a point to assure nobody even buys your used jeans off of ebay, and see to it that nobody goes to your shitty hi-fi shop. I know you're going to say I'm some young idiot who knows nothing about guitars. But my no nothing guitar playing has allowed me to tour the USA and Canada numerous times, so think about that before you have some stock response. Hopefully you run out of ways to make money and you starve to death. Burn in hell dickhead."



Awesome
+Rep worthy.


----------



## Panterica

i like his use of "we". we build these, we use only the best tonewoods, we etc when everyone knows it only his dumb ass making these pieces of crap


----------



## poopyalligator

Panterica said:


> i like his use of "we". we build these, we use only the best tonewoods, we etc when everyone knows it only his dumb ass making these pieces of crap



He could have a mouse in his pocket.


----------



## Harry




----------



## Daemoniac

soulrot said:


> This has been one of the funniest threads I have ever read!!
> 
> One question though has Mr. Devries been active on ss.org? Links??





envenomedcky said:


> I sent devries specs for a guitar, just to see how much stuff he couldn't do. I can't wait for him to try and tell me that it will sound better with a locking nut so I can flip out on him.





envenomedcky said:


> Straight from the man himself.... I asked about him building me a neck through 7 with a mahogany body, and he tries to tell me a bolt on with a maple body will sound the same....
> 
> here goes...
> 
> Ill have to get the board made up...to your specs...i have the fret calculator and cutter here..know a another guitar maker in sydney with the huge machines to do a compound radius thru it...
> 
> the black outs...that part will be alot cheaper for u to buy in the states and send them over..our aussie dollar is pretty bad so all id be doing is looking to buy them online of one of the ebay shops in the states..
> 
> im doing a 7 string at the moment..a 7 string vampyre....
> 
> the cost will be :$600 USA dollars.
> 
> The extra cost is in the longer scale and accosiated work with that.....and the quilted top.
> 
> The paint will be done by my painter i use who paints hot rods...drag cars..and resto job over here.
> 
> Will have to add the cost of the pick ups on top of that..
> 
> it might end up around $700 USA
> 
> the 7 string im doing now worked out to be $650 so the quote is in line with that one.
> 
> I usually take 50% up front via paypal and the rest when im about to send it.
> 
> If the length of the guitasr in a case is within the dimension limits of the freight company it will be $80 USA to send express..4 to 5 days to you and it can be tracked on the net.
> 
> If it is over their limit it would have to go with someone like TNT and they will charge more,,,if we did a bolt with a maple body which will sound the same as a neck thru there will be no probs with using my standard freight company.
> 
> 
> If this sounds ok to you let me know or if you have any more questions.
> Eric
> 
> oh and I asked for a super strat shape, he's trying to push his shitty V on me hahahahahahahaha gold.





Nightrain said:


> Just got this Email from Devries.
> 
> (Quote)Serves u right....first u start rumours i cant make guitars then u try and get your money back...now youre out of pocket....
> 
> ill be sending u a pic soon of the 7 string i ended up making..
> 
> show u what u missed out on due to simply u obviuosly dont know much about guitars...you can of course simply pay the other half when i send the pic and have first oppotunity of the 7 string i am completing..
> 
> its actually a new body design so i kinda good thank u as i would not have come up with it if it wasnt for the 7 string..its a csross between a vixen and my vampire...
> 
> Eric(Quote)
> 
> His Hypocracy Has no bounds. Whay a dumbA$$.
> Nightrain





Toshiro said:


> The laughs must go on!




It's ok! Im back, and i have heard your outrage, and sent a message to "Mr DeVries" on all of our behalf.

_"Hi, im looking for something in the way of a steaming pile of absolute shit to throw on my next bonfire in an explosive act of violent hate towards your instruments.

I was thinking something along the lines of a large, bass style body with a 45" scale (more to burn), with a nice thick coat of paint (more to ruin), but i dont want your "vintage" look, as i wish to enjoy the feeling of completely annihilating the wreck that you will no doubt call a 'guitar'. Probably a maple body (seeing as how you won't make anything else), and a plain neck, so there is no inlays or any of that shit left over after the flames have had their way with it.

Let me know, either way, and maybe we can work out a price.
Sincere distaste and a slightly dirty feeling; Me._"


----------



## Raoul Duke

If only we knew his adress, i would consider crapping in a box, for like a week straight, and then mailing it to him 

I would have to label it "Shit" or he would probably think someone sent back one of his guitars


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Harry

Raoul Duke said:


> If only we knew his adress, i would consider crapping in a box, for like a week straight, and then mailing it to him
> 
> I would have to label it "Shit" or he would probably think someone sent back one of his guitars



Sir, we add urine to the box too


----------



## Daemoniac

That would be the grossest package in the world..


----------



## RenegadeDave

Only three things have been scientifically proven to survive nuclear fall out:

1. cock roaches
2. Twinkies. 
3. Devries Custom Guitars

It's fact, you can't argue with it.


----------



## hufschmid

RenegadeDave said:


> Only three things have been scientifically proven to survive nuclear fall out:
> 
> 1. cock roaches
> 2. Twinkies.
> 3. Devries Custom Guitars
> 
> It's fact, you can't argue with it.



Toblerone


----------



## Daemoniac

RenegadeDave said:


> Only three things have been scientifically proven to survive nuclear fall out:
> 
> 1. cock roaches
> 2. Twinkies.
> 3. Devries Custom Guitars
> 
> It's fact, you can't argue with it.



Does this mean that my burning plan won't be able to go ahead? If thats the case, i have to resend my email with the burning and change it to something else...


----------



## DevinShidaker

I honestly want one of his guitar cases. as soon as I saw that I lost it. It would be one thing if he just used it for shipping purposes I guess, but the fact that he charged 100 fucking dollars for it makes the whole thing that much better.


----------



## Raoul Duke

Demoniac said:


> Does this mean that my burning plan won't be able to go ahead? If thats the case, i have to resend my email with the burning and change it to something else...



Maybe he could knock up a "Custom fire poker" for you 

That way you get order a "guitar", burn the case and poke the fire with the "guitar" that was in the case.


----------



## Daemoniac

Raoul Duke said:


> Maybe he could knock up a "Custom fire poker" for you
> 
> That way you get order a "guitar", burn the case and poke the fire with the "guitar" that was in the case.


----------



## Wi77iam

http://feedback.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=kenlucypossumpatch&ftab=AllFeedback

 we can expect more "custom" work from him.


this guy is so


----------



## Daemoniac

I want to watch him work... just to see how hell works.


----------



## melb guitarist

Nightrain said:


> I signed up over at Bmusic and shed a little light on my Devries experience. I was urged to do this by several on the net. a few here and also a guy on Myspace contacted me as well.
> Nightrain



hi nighttrain, im the "guy from myspace" i see that my warning reached you too late, i truely feel for you i HATE scammers...

anyway i dont even play seven strings i just singed on here to see hwo it was all going


----------



## progmetaldan

Hooray! The thread is back! 

And now with the long awaited transcripts...

Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - Rhythm in jump. dancing close to you! &bull; View topic - Belated Merry Xmas 2 Me-New EPIC Guitar Day-Thanks forumites


----------



## HaGGuS

Ohh joy..
Let the pwnage commence.


----------



## Petef2007

"sorry for late delay i have just been involved in a dog attack and im covered in punture wounds and am very sore right now"

Even the animal kingdom knows Eric Devries is a cunt.


----------



## Daemoniac

^  That was the most blunt, awesome line ever. +rep for you. We should do a 'collaboration' hate mail piece


----------



## hufschmid

> if i send with aussie post ill have to unbolt the neck and youll have to bolt it back up your self..can you do this..it will keep the postage down to around $30



First time I hear this in my life....

Not to mention that a guitar must always be under tension (because the guitar was set up under tension) and also when you ship it out because of the climat and moisture exchange....


----------



## Sebastian

> i play a* megafeth *style..really heavy with alot of squeals and deadened/muffing chords and it was awesome


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Yes, one of the many bullshit spelling miftakes in hid messahes. Itw emvareesing to reed.


----------



## HaGGuS

Demoniac said:


> ^ Yes, one of the many bullshit spelling miftakes in hid messahes. Itw emvareesing to reed.


----------



## progmetaldan

Petef2007 said:


> "sorry for late delay i have just been involved in a dog attack and im covered in punture wounds and am very sore right now"
> 
> Even the animal kingdom knows Eric Devries is a cunt.



One guy on the bmusic forum suggested the dog wasn't happy that he stole its bed to ship the guitar in...


----------



## Petef2007

Demoniac said:


> We should do a 'collaboration' hate mail piece



This is an offer i may just have to take you up on sir


----------



## Nightrain

melb guitarist said:


> hi nighttrain, im the "guy from myspace" i see that my warning reached you too late, i truely feel for you i HATE scammers...
> 
> anyway i dont even play seven strings i just singed on here to see hwo it was all going



Don't sweat it man. I was the wrong one for him to screw over cos I will not rest til He is out of bussiness.
Nightrain


----------



## Daemoniac

Petef2007 said:


> This is an offer i may just have to take you up on sir



I just re-read your comment and lol'd for ages


----------



## plyta

I've just looked over this whole thread.

I personally think that Eric Devris is not a fraud, I think he&#8217;s mentally ill or retarded middle age man with no family to look after him. Internet helps him involve other clueless people into his delusion. All this crazy shit is just a reflection of how shitty healthcare system around the world is. 

Rhythm in jump. Dancing close to you. For Christ&#8217;s sake


----------



## DDDorian

Just read through all 63 pages... sweet zombie Jesus, this guy is beyond insidious. progmetaldan, Shane, or any of you bmusic guys who've been following Debris for a while, can you PM me with any and all details on this guy? Old, new, whatever. In the words of Ivan Drago in Rocky IV, *I MUST BREAK HIM.*

As for the claims that he's mentally unstable - I don't think so. From the way he writes and the fact that he buys so much garbage from obscure Chinese mailing lists I'd wager a guess and say he's probably just your garden-variety Chinese scam artist. He,, I wonder if Devries is even his real name. Then again, the bmusic guys must have called him at some point, so maybe they can verify either way.

EDIT: just saw a pic of him, or who he claims to be, definitely not Chinese


----------



## hufschmid

This little fellow thinks its a joke....

Plung...... Plong...... Plam.....


----------



## Petef2007

Its only a matter of time before this devries nonce starts building his own amps from spare behringer parts, and claims it sounds better then mesa/deizel/vht/engl amps at 4 times the price.....but only if you play it on 10.


----------



## auxioluck

How did I miss this thread??

I just wasted an hour and a half at work, and it was amazing!!! 

I can't wait to get on the bmusic board at home and see all the vids and pics. I have been crying for the last hour laughing...

This is, without a doubt, the most epic thread in ss.org's history.

But wow...DeVries is a cunt. I rarely use that word, but he is deserving. I don't think he is mentally impaired, I think he is a fucking meth/coke user that would do well to be in prison. I am so happy to be a member of ss.org right now.


----------



## Daemoniac

DDDorian said:


> Just read through all 63 pages... sweet zombie Jesus, this guy is beyond insidious. progmetaldan, Shane, or any of you bmusic guys who've been following Debris for a while, can you PM me with any and all details on this guy? Old, new, whatever. In the words of Ivan Drago in Rocky IV, *I MUST BREAK HIM.*
> 
> As for the claims that he's mentally unstable - I don't think so. From the way he writes and the fact that he buys so much garbage from obscure Chinese mailing lists I'd wager a guess and say he's probably just your garden-variety Chinese scam artist. He,, I wonder if Devries is even his real name. Then again, the bmusic guys must have called him at some point, so maybe they can verify either way.
> 
> EDIT: just saw a pic of him, or who he claims to be, definitely not Chinese



You too must be in on the collaboration hatemail piece  The guy is just a dick. Nothing more, nothing less than a true blue, garden variety fuckwad. In the words of every epic style action/adventure/fantasy movie ever: He must be stopped.



auxioluck said:


> How did I miss this thread??
> 
> I just wasted an hour and a half at work, and it was amazing!!!
> 
> I can't wait to get on the bmusic board at home and see all the vids and pics. I have been crying for the last hour laughing...
> 
> This is, without a doubt, the most epic thread in ss.org's history.
> 
> But wow...DeVries is a cunt. I rarely use that word, but he is deserving. I don't think he is mentally impaired, I think he is a fucking meth/coke user that would do well to be in prison. I am so happy to be a member of ss.org right now.



Its a pretty god damn epic thread now, i have to admit. Im glad _some_ good could come of this, i mean, im pretty sure more people have discovered what a complete and total dick he is since the start of this thread than in the past 6 months  And because most of the members here are 'proactive', we tell more people 

EDIT: I think we need to give DeVries a new name to reflect his ego: "Eric "im a cunt" DeVries"


----------



## DDDorian

Demoniac said:


> You too must be in on the collaboration hatemail piece  The guy is just a dick. Nothing more, nothing less than a true blue, garden variety fuckwad. In the words of every epic style action/adventure/fantasy movie ever: He must be stopped.



What I have in mind is a bit more impactful than just abuse (although that's definitely fun too), but I won't say anymore until it's definite. And no, it doesn't involve 4chan.


----------



## Panterica

we could burn him at the stake! his guitars being the fueling wood for the irony and to rid the world of those hideous guitars. We light the cheese one first >


----------



## Daemoniac

DDDorian said:


> What I have in mind is a bit more impactful than just abuse (although that's definitely fun too), but I won't say anymore until it's definite. And no, it doesn't involve 4chan.



OoOoO, what is this dastardly scheme? No4chan you say?
 Cops? International druglords? Little white men in coats and a little white truck? WHAT IS THIS PLAN??  



Panterica said:


> we could burn him at the stake! his guitars being the fueling wood for the irony and to rid the world of those hideous guitars. We light the cheese one first >



 That's awesome.


----------



## Nick

BlindingLight7 said:


> jest = ????????????????????????????



vocabulary fail lol


----------



## hufschmid

just fell on this....

TalkBass Forums


----------



## jymellis

wow that case is the shit!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Petef2007 said:


> "sorry for late delay i have just been involved in a dog attack and im covered in punture wounds and am very sore right now"
> 
> Even the animal kingdom knows Eric Devries is a cunt.


erep for you sir


----------



## Nick




----------



## damnation669

Behold, the latest "custom" from Debris himself (this is not a joke)





http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=374452387&albumID=1158252&imageID=14986187

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=374452387&albumID=1158252&imageID=14986282


----------



## DevinShidaker

oh my god that is fantastic.


----------



## MFB

"My name on the headstock indicates it's a true Devries custom"


----------



## HaGGuS

Well... it turns out you can mould shit into the shape of a guitar.


----------



## wannabguitarist

After looking at his newest piece of "art" I've decided this guy has to be pulling a joke on all of us. There is no way this guy really takes himself as seriously as he makes it look on the internet. He's probably getting a huge laugh out of all this.

I hope


----------



## MFB

HaGGuS said:


> Well... it turns out you can mould shit into the shape of a guitar.



Doubtful. For all we know, it's a Warmoth body with an H/S configuration and the "DeVries touch"


----------



## thebhef

VAMPIRE


----------



## Yoshi

He's a joke. You should see the V he made for someone.







I was shocked at the routing.


----------



## nordhauser06

Wow.


----------



## DevinShidaker

ok so, who all here is up for ordering a Devries custom like Bmusic did? we need a 7string devries! And one that says DEVRIES on it. I will DEFINITELY contribute. We could have it travel around the country and finally come to rest on display in Nick's shop.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I'm willing to throw some money in


----------



## Wi77iam

fucking metal


----------



## Daemoniac

HaGGuS said:


> Well... it turns out you can mould shit into the shape of a guitar.



At least you know its DeVries custom shit. Made just for yoU!



william93 said:


> fucking metal



 tr00 kvlt metal.


----------



## hairychris

damnation669 said:


> Behold, the latest "custom" from Debris himself (this is not a joke)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IMMORTAL Photo Gallery - Photo 1 of 2 by Devries custom guitars - MySpace Photos
> 
> The IMMORTAL Photo Gallery - Photo 2 of 2 by Devries custom guitars - MySpace Photos



Oh shit.

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Yoshi

envenomedcky said:


> ok so, who all here is up for ordering a Devries custom like Bmusic did? we need a 7string devries! And one that says DEVRIES on it. I will DEFINITELY contribute. We could have it travel around the country and finally come to rest on display in Nick's shop.



Well, I do have some stuff for sale, So I'd be willing to help.

We gotta choose a total bernie rico knock off. Holy shit, let's send it to Bernie himself!






Look at the routing


----------



## Daemoniac

Yeah those guitars are truly epic. I am now also of the opinion that he's mentally handicapped in some way.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

I don't know what you guys are on about, I have a Devries custom and it's the best guitar I've ever played!


----------



## mattofvengeance

envenomedcky said:


> ok so, who all here is up for ordering a Devries custom like Bmusic did? we need a 7string devries! And one that says DEVRIES on it. I will DEFINITELY contribute. We could have it travel around the country and finally come to rest on display in Nick's shop.


 
Yeah, I suggested this several pages back, so I'm definitely down. I wanna get some pics onstage with that hideous monstrosity.


----------



## forelander

How could you do that...?


----------



## Sebastian

envenomedcky said:


> ok so, who all here is up for ordering a Devries custom like Bmusic did? we need a 7string devries! And one that says DEVRIES on it. I will DEFINITELY contribute. We could have it travel around the country and finally come to rest on display in Nick's shop.



Thats a great Idea 
I would totally give a dollar or two for that custom 
But he has to make a custom graphic 

Maybe lets make a new/proper thread for that "Custom 7 order" If more people are willing to help out with that one


----------



## Daemoniac

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I don't know what you guys are on about, I have a Devries custom and it's the best guitar I've ever played!



 Thats great


----------



## Erik Hauri

envenomedcky said:


> ok so, who all here is up for ordering a Devries custom like Bmusic did? we need a 7string devries!



As epic as that would be, I think the bmusic guys have covered that very well.

I'd be more into chipping in to get Nightrain a return on his deposit, in the form of a real guitar.

THE absolute best part of that "guitar" is the dog hair poking out from UNDERNEATH the screws that hold the pickup rings down. The thing must have been literally covered with hair as he was wielding the screwdriver - wow.

I just called my parents to thank them for spelling my name with a "k"...


----------



## damnation669

The dog that attacked him needs to be knighted or something


----------



## Daemoniac

He definitely does. We should all chip in to buy him a chew toy (a devries custom).


----------



## HaGGuS

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I don't know what you guys are on about, I have a Devries custom and it's the best guitar I've ever played!



Im sorry to tell you that your guitar is in fact a fake. 

I have come to know the debris quality.
That guitar pictured lacks teeth routing.
I also did not see any dog hair or vaseline. 
Im sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## jymellis

this one is from his myspace!

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...friendID=374452387&albumID=0&imageID=14986282


----------



## hufschmid

jymellis said:


> this one is from his myspace!
> 
> View All Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 107 of 107 by Devries custom guitars - MySpace Photos



the strings are mounted on the right, when in fact they should be mounted on the left....


----------



## jymellis

addy!

De Vries Custom Guitars


----------



## jymellis

addy!

De Vries Custom Guitars

*devries_custom_guitars*
Rehearsing










Joined: Jun 10, 2008
Posts: 137
Location: melbourne


Posted: Tue Jun 10, 2008 6:25 pm Post subject: 

 If sanyone is interested im back from a 10 year lay off simply because there is still no one out there building better sounding guitars then mine!!!! 


You only have to look at my clientelle to see. 

Peter wells, rose tattoo, Metallicca, Uglykid joe, Lita ford, guns and rose, baby animals, kings of the sun, the angels, noiseworks, velvet revolver, whitesnake, screaming jets, russell crowes band, Was asked by Bon Jovi (richie sambora ) to make 2 guitars for them but turned them down as they did not want to pay, and thats all i can remeber for now... 

any one else in australia even the world have a list like that? 

I make the best hardrock/metal guitars in the world and im quite willing to put anyone top the test. 

LIFE TIME WARRENTY ON NECKS!!!!!! who else has the balls to do that? 



LOL. 

www.myspace.com/devriescustomguitars 


Doing a special run of neck and body kits at the moment for $360 perkit body and neck design of your choice. 

Can make you an ESP copy for example and instead of charging $4500 like ESP i can do for under $1500.00


----------



## hufschmid

hey there

i was wandering if you would be able to make Prince's Cloud Guitar? but just the body and the neck.

My Cloud Guitar Project

heres a site with all the specs of it.

thanks

and if so how much would it cost?

thanks


----------



## jymellis

seems he rips people off for truck parts also!

Eric Devries - Australian Land Rover Owners



hufschmid said:


> the strings are mounted on the right, when in fact they should be mounted on the left....



tell me how you long for a logo like the one on that headstok!


----------



## hufschmid

jymellis said:


> seems he rips people off for truck parts also!
> 
> Eric Devries - Australian Land Rover Owners
> 
> 
> 
> tell me how you long for a logo like the one on that headstok!



depends how sharp your new knife is


----------



## Wi77iam




----------



## Petef2007

I'm lolling hard at those 2 new pics of his "guitars", i seriously think this guy may be the first and only who is able to make a stagg guitar look like a top of the range PRS in comparison.

EVIL REIGNS THE DARKNESS, DANCING CLOSE TO YOU!!!!


----------



## hufschmid

who is he talking about?


> Chris at sounds of sin




I have been making guitars for some 20 years..and like most custom builders was doing guitars to customer requests.... As from 2009 i have joined forces with american pick up designer and maker..Sounds of sin..to produce my our own line of heavy meatal/hard rock guitars. You could say i had a vision of what i wanted my pick ups to look like and sound like....Chris at sounds of sin took my ideas and added his own and we came up with the "Sinister". I am willing to go on record now that if you buy one of our top of the range custom metal/hard rock guitars there is just about no other guitar on the market today with a better live sound . We have introduced a new range of "V" style guitars which is called "The Vampire" range. There is 4 models of Vampire being: The Death Dealer..... Vampyre..vampire queen.... Blade.... The Vampire.... and a new guitar called "The Demon" Am currently finishing the first Vampyre and Demon...pictrures soon to come. We also carry "The Reaper" All my guitars are custom made and can be painted to any scheme you want....we can also have any mural you want painted to your guitar....we have some sample murals in our pictures as well. Im here to show you all that you dont need to spend up to $4000 usa dollars for a top of the range guitar. Sounds of sin based in Eden act as my agent for my guitars and can be contacted as well as my self. Sounds of sin have some demo guitars in stock which can be played if you are close by. Some of the bands that we have done guitars for : Australia: Noiseworks, John farnham band,Rose Tattoo,The Angels,Screaming jets,Baby animals,Kings of the sun just to name a few. Over seas bands: Metallica, Guns and roses,Velvet revolver,Ugly kid joe, Lita Ford just to name a few. We are always looking to endorse a band ....so if you have a hard rock/metal band with a bright future..please feel free to contact.


----------



## jymellis

looks like sounds of sin have canceled there myspace account.


----------



## Nats

this has to be a joke. like mirandasings08 on youtube giving singing lessons


----------



## hairychris

jymellis said:


> looks like sounds of sin have canceled there myspace account.



I wonder why?


----------



## hufschmid

I like this part...



> so if you have a hard rock/metal band with a bright future


----------



## Daemoniac

because *everyone* needs to see it.


----------



## Petef2007

Could this be stickied? We need to save as many people from Devries as possible.


----------



## Hollowway

hufschmid said:


> who is he talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been making guitars for some 20 years..and like most custom builders was doing guitars to customer requests.... As from 2009 i have joined forces with american pick up designer and maker..Sounds of sin..to produce my our own line of heavy meatal/hard rock guitars. You could say i had a vision of what i wanted my pick ups to look like and sound like....Chris at sounds of sin took my ideas and added his own and we came up with the "Sinister". I am willing to go on record now that if you buy one of our top of the range custom metal/hard rock guitars there is just about no other guitar on the market today with a better live sound . We have introduced a new range of "V" style guitars which is called "The Vampire" range. There is 4 models of Vampire being: The Death Dealer..... Vampyre..vampire queen.... Blade.... The Vampire.... and a new guitar called "The Demon" Am currently finishing the first Vampyre and Demon...pictrures soon to come. We also carry "The Reaper" All my guitars are custom made and can be painted to any scheme you want....we can also have any mural you want painted to your guitar....we have some sample murals in our pictures as well. Im here to show you all that you dont need to spend up to $4000 usa dollars for a top of the range guitar. Sounds of sin based in Eden act as my agent for my guitars and can be contacted as well as my self. Sounds of sin have some demo guitars in stock which can be played if you are close by. Some of the bands that we have done guitars for : Australia: Noiseworks, John farnham band,Rose Tattoo,The Angels,Screaming jets,Baby animals,Kings of the sun just to name a few. Over seas bands: Metallica, Guns and roses,Velvet revolver,Ugly kid joe, Lita Ford just to name a few. We are always looking to endorse a band ....so if you have a hard rock/metal band with a bright future..please feel free to contact.




I like how he says, "I am willing to go on record now..." Because he's always been so modest in the past.


----------



## Daemoniac

Petef2007 said:


> Could this be stickied? We need to save as many people from Devries as possible.


 
+1

This thread needs to be seen by every man, child, and man-child to traverse this forum.


----------



## Holy Katana

Just finished reading the whole thing. I swear, if he somehow makes it to Summer NAMM, I will do everything in my power to get in, just so this lamentable excuse for a human can get a piece of my mind. And while I'm at it, I'll pull my pants down and shit on all of his pathetic shop class projects that he calls "custom instruments." I'm probing the very depths of my vocabulary to produce words that might begin to express the unbridled hate I hold for this twat. He is a shitstain on the collective underpants of the world.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

OOOooohhh so this is the thread explaining why everyone makes fun of this "devries" character I've heard so much about.

well then.



and awww holykatana I likes you too... but you gotta take me to dinner first.


----------



## Holy Katana

Cheesebuiscut said:


> OOOooohhh so this is the thread explaining why everyone makes fun of this "devries" character I've heard so much about.
> 
> well then.
> 
> 
> 
> and awww holykatana I likes you too... but you gotta take me to dinner first.





You know, I probably need to change that. It's been the same since I joined. Honestly, I just wrote the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## AK DRAGON

from what I have seen

I am not impressed with his so called work


----------



## hairychris

AK DRAGON said:


> from what I have seen
> 
> I am not impressed with his so called work





Can you say "epic understatement"?


----------



## WhitechapelCS

I dont know what you guys are talking about, all 60+ pages of responses about him are crazy. He is an honest...hardworking...sm4rt n()n st00p3d indvudal.

He quoted me abot 3k$ for th1s 1 ub3r guttar.
The scales iz correct, raight?












In all seriousness, this is the best thread I've ever read.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Ahhhh, the Devries thread is back...


----------



## Holy Katana

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Ahhhh, the Devries thread is back...





I kept hearing about DeVries, so I ended up in this thread. It pissed me off so much, I _had_ to rant about it. The way he refuses to admit that he buys necks from eBay, or that any of the other lies he tells aren't true, even when countless people show concrete evidence, makes me EXTREMELY angry. Also, the way he refers to everyone as "children," even though they're certainly not, pisses me off.


----------



## Daemoniac

This needs to be stickied. Also, will someone collaborate on some hatemail?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I dunno just from the first page I expected this thread to end poorly...

"650$" and "quality full custom guitar" almost never go in the same sentence. Unless its "Thatll cost 650$ extra!" lul.


----------



## Holy Katana

Demoniac said:


> This needs to be stickied. Also, will someone collaborate on some hatemail?



I'd love to.


----------



## auxioluck

I'm so happy this thread got revived....


----------



## Daemoniac

Holy Katana said:


> I'd love to.



Rad. I shall begin when i sit down for a few drinks later today


----------



## WhitechapelCS

Demoniac said:


> Rad. I shall begin when i sit down for a few drinks later today


 
Im in for whateverrrrr.


----------



## Petef2007

nice to see this thread back, it provides many a lol

I wonder when he's next gonna show up with the newest in his line of mangled and twisted planks of wood that vaguely resemble guitars.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ im pretty sure he's avoiding places where there are people at the moment... a lot of people decided all at once to send him mail putting him in his place


----------



## Varcolac

After reading this thread I couldn't help but check my cheapass eBay bargain basement 7-string's tremolo for "Rhythm in Jump. Dancing close to you." Unfortunately the only thing on it was "Licensed Under Floyd Rose Patents." What a pity. All the locking nuts fit the same allen key as well, and there's no fret buzz or shims to be heard or seen.

Now I feel cheated out of the once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to own a DeVries custom cricket bat.


----------



## Mazzakazza

The IMMORTAL Photo Gallery - Photo 2 of 2 by Devries custom guitars - MySpace Photos

'My name on headstock..indicates a true devries custom.'

Stylish. lol


----------



## BlindingLight7

oh wow this guy still exists?


----------



## ledzep4eva

LOL at the routing for the pickups. Just lol. Mega lol, in fact.


----------



## progmetaldan

Looks like he's still in business, and trying to expand! 

bmusic Australia Discussion - ESP LTD & Guitar Rig Mobile Giveaway On Now! Plus massive discounts on all ESP & LTD Guitars & Basses &bull; View topic - OH noes.....hes at it again


----------



## BlindingLight7

oh noes!, i hope nobody actually builds his shit guitars, he'll get sued quicker then you can say his name, especially saying he builds for metallica...you know how frisky lars is


----------



## MTech

Mazzakazza said:


> The IMMORTAL Photo Gallery - Photo 2 of 2 by Devries custom guitars - MySpace Photos
> 
> 'My name on headstock..indicates a true devries custom.'
> 
> Stylish. lol


Good lord that thing is hideous!! Look at the crater of a route job for the trem etc...!!
Although reading his ad he says "the same custom made bodies we have made for the likes of guns and roses..mettallica..ugly kid joe..rose tattoo and the list goes on"
Who's to say he didn't actually do this...and by do it I mean as in make one himself and send it to them, not tey ordered one... Which in that case could you imagine the look on their face when they received one.


----------



## Adamh1331

Man that dude is bunk as shit


----------



## progmetaldan

He placed this add:




> Hi
> im seeking a buisness investor who would like to invest in a buisness with promised high returns.It is in the music buisness....i build guitars and want to branch out to a more mass production buisness and sell world wide.I have made contacts with asian factories to manufactor to my specs at remarkable low prices while still mainting high quailty as i know this as i have had product made for me in the past.
> i have also been given the oppotunity to show my product along with my USA pick up makers to show our wares at one of the biggest music shows in the usa coming up in july.
> 
> I need to place a large order for new parts with my current factory suppiler and also upgrade som e tools to assist in the higher production.
> 
> the returns are very high and the investment amount can be as little as $2000..the bare minimum to get the ball rolling or up tom $20.000.-00
> the larger amount would mean the more product i can have made.
> This is a very serious offer....if you would like some more info please contact me and we cam set up a meeting.
> 
> i have a myspace site as well.
> 
> MySpace.com - Devries custom guitars - 44 - Male - AU - www.myspace.com/devriescustomguitars


----------



## Harry

MTech said:


>




WTF is this?
It makes my strat copy look good


----------



## hufschmid

progmetaldan said:


> Looks like he's still in business, and trying to expand!
> 
> bmusic Australia Discussion - ESP LTD & Guitar Rig Mobile Giveaway On Now! Plus massive discounts on all ESP & LTD Guitars & Basses &bull; View topic - OH noes.....hes at it again





> Let's have an emo party. You bring the vodka, I'll bring the razorblades.









> "Lord Debris, per-pe-permission to speak s-s-sir?"
> 
> "SHUT THE FUCK UP PEASANT! *slap* KEEP MAKING THOSE DAMN CHEESE GUITARS LIKE I TOLD YOU TO!"


----------



## HaGGuS

Teeth routing.......
And swiss cheese guitars FTMFW...


----------



## Daemoniac

Hi, my nam r msicha and i am srsly luking too invest in sum of your guitars wich are top quality. How much are u aksing for some PROPER FUCKING GRAMMAR YOU GIGANTIC DICKWAD!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

progmetaldan said:


> He placed this add:



Halo Guitars, anyone?


----------



## Petef2007

Every sponsorship comes with the only amp known to be able to handle the quality of debris firewood:


----------



## Meldville

What's that? You want a guitar with "VAMPIRE GRAPHICS?" Well luckily for you he can hook you up!






1) LOL @ stickers on "custom guitars"
2) What the fuck does the anarchy symbol and asian writing have to do with fucking VAMPIRES?


----------



## MFB

Everyone knows vampires are really just asians who undermine the government with their anarchist attitudes, man


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Petef2007 said:


> Every sponsorship comes with the only amp known to be able to handle the quality of debris firewood:





And guys.... look closely its not an anarchy symbol... its an upside down one, and the line through the A is two different lines.... and I don't think those are real chinese symbols....just look something like them.


----------



## WhitechapelCS

MFB said:


> Everyone knows vampires are really just asians who undermine the government with their anarchist attitudes, man


 
This literally made me lol


----------



## willyman101

MTech said:


>



EVIL REIGNS THE DARKness...
...VAMPIRE!
IMMORTAL BLOOD!
ANarCHY THING


----------



## Senensis

I think it's his... "logo"... uke:


----------



## MTech

Anybody else notice the pics are supposed to be like promo pics but the guitars look like they've been abused for 20years.. I mean look at the floyds on these things..







This one the pickups aren't even inline.






I like the fact he custom routes the guitars to accept 6 string passive OR a 707


----------



## hufschmid

This reminds me of an epic mistake I made on my 4th guitar, at that time I had switched to straight routing bit with an oversized template and I forgot about it for some od reason and used the bit with the ball bearing, so when I route the pickup cavity it was way bigger 

I still finished the instrument and sold it, lets hope the pictures will never go on internet or people may call me *HUFVRIES*


----------



## Mazzakazza

Lol...



MTech said:


>


Jesus - is that a finished project? 
wtf is going on with that. 
i love the video of the guys taking one of these apart, and they note that the bridge says 'Rythym and Jump. Dancing Close to you' instead of 'Licensed Under Floyd Rose Patents'.

Seriously, this guy needs to be taken outside for a 'walk'.


----------



## MFB

You can call it "finished" if you want but I prefer the term atrocious


----------



## vampiregenocide

Elo I r Devries and I is gitar bilder. I bild gitarz 4 da famas peeplez like Metallicker, Gunz and Hozes and Nervana. My gitarz is r8 good lolololol

By my gitarz cos I use lot of time making dem which I could be spending at skool taking litracy classes. So I need monies for a carrerr in gitar bildin and all dem hoes lolololol.

As u can see, I haz bilt nu gitar to for needs of people who want 'br00talz'. 

I dno wat this is but I make xtendid range instraments which are handle low tunings like drop Z# like Mysugar or peoples other. 







Also, I need investas 4 new machinery to be louder, because mummy is with her bfs and they fight in bed and make loud noises, so machine must be louder.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

vampiregenocide said:


> Gunz and Hozes.



You know there is actually an event that happens yearly somewhere around here... they advertise it on the radio a lot. Its a hockey match between cops and firemen.....and they call it Guns and Hoses.


----------



## vampiregenocide

7deadlysins666 said:


> You know there is actually an event that happens yearly somewhere around here... they advertise it on the radio a lot. Its a hockey match between cops and firemen.....and they call it Guns and Hoses.



Wow...shit me.


----------



## hufschmid

I'm a fan of that spoon guitar


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

hufschmid said:


> I'm a fan of that spoon guitar



 i must say it is pretty goddamn brutal


----------



## Petef2007

lol @ this thread constantly being resurrected, long may it continue


----------



## silentrage

vampiregenocide said:


>



           
           

I am slain, hahahahahahaha.


----------



## DslDwg

MTech said:


>



Where the hell is the neck pickup
Is one of the dots missing on the 24th fret 
WTF are those things bolted randomly around the top of the body
Did he do the trem route with a hand grenade 

I've followed this thread since the beginning - read all of the entries and comments from this builder - there really must be something mentally "off" about him. Delusional much?


----------



## Andrew_B

hufschmid said:


> This reminds me of an epic mistake I made on my 4th guitar, at that time I had switched to straight routing bit with an oversized template and I forgot about it for some od reason and used the bit with the ball bearing, so when I route the pickup cavity it was way bigger
> 
> I still finished the instrument and sold it, lets hope the pictures will never go on internet or people may call me *HUFVRIES*


 

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hufvries has a ring to it


----------



## MTech

DslDwg said:


> Did he do the trem route with a hand grenade


----------



## Panterica

omg his guitars are lame, besides being shitty they're gay. that paint job?...kill self


----------



## Koshchei

Bump to keep the magic alive. Here's his latest:

Devries custom guitars's 80&#39;s are back..the sparkles Photo Album - MySpace Photos


----------



## hufschmid

> could not help my self....what do u think?





> its outer space





> whatmore can i say.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Koshchei said:


> Bump to keep the magic alive. Here's his latest:
> 
> Devries custom guitars's 80's are back..the sparkles Photo Album - MySpace Photos



Dear god, i see sparkles!


----------



## TimSE

this thread again?! jeeez


----------



## Mattayus

He fuckin loves using that same fretboard doesn't he  Which, btw, he buys in :twat:


----------



## IconW

Yes, this thread again, but it brings so much joy in the world... 
And maybe a bit shame...
And a lot of confusion...
And anger...

I'm scared.




...and that fretboard is a mess. Some cheapy chinese.


----------



## Mazzakazza

I'm being sick!


----------



## hufschmid

IconW said:


> but it brings so much joy in the world...







> speed loader copy











> original low pro mychoice formy guitars....


----------



## Mazzakazza

"Rythym and Jump. Dancing close to you"


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Wait. Where did you get that image huffy?
You have a bigger size? Because that Technical drawing is interesting!


----------



## hufschmid

Jeroenofzo said:


> Wait. Where did you get that image huffy?
> You have a bigger size? Because that Technical drawing is interesting!



Huffy tells Jeroenoffy to go and check devries myspace, he will then find the pictures


----------



## Niccho

HAHA!  

I spent the last night and most of my work day reading this thread (and some other threads about mr debris) and also watched the video review by those australian fellas. I've never had so much fun seriously 

BEST. THREAD. EVER.


feel sorry for Nightrain though


----------



## Jeroenofzo

hufschmid said:


> Huffy tells Jeroenoffy to go and check devries myspace, he will then find the pictures



You're just made out of good ideas Patty 

EDIT: 










This thing is offcenter? And look at that gap between the veneer!


----------



## TimSE

Jeroenofzo said:


> You're just made out of good ideas Patty
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is offcenter? And look at that gap between the veneer!



Jesus wept  

does he do this just to take the piss? there is no way he can be serious with all of this


----------



## Meldville

I have never built a guitar, but I feel quite sure I can do better than this guy


----------



## Koshchei

Apparently Devries has never heard of masking the bits that you don't want to get blue nail polish on.


----------



## Cadavuh

Jeroenofzo said:


> You're just made out of good ideas Patty
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is offcenter? And look at that gap between the veneer!




 it looks like he did that with a blue permanent marker


----------



## Yoshi

Look how poorly done that paint job is. No one in their right mind would buy that crap.


----------



## Nightrain

Just an update. Never saw pics of the 7 string which I'm sure he trashed. Never got a refund either. What a LOSER He is. A Real stand up Guy Eh?
Nightrain


----------



## Niccho

Nightrain said:


> Just an update. Never saw pics of the 7 string which I'm sure he trashed. Never got a refund either. What a LOSER He is. A Real stand up Guy Eh?
> Nightrain



Let's screw his life and business as much as we can shall we? I've been thinking about asking him to make me a 7-string and if he tries to sell that V he was making, i could ask for those pictures if there are any 
(and of course ridicule him afterwards)

Although it's been kinda done already, it could still be fun.


----------



## Nightrain

Niccho said:


> Let's screw his life and business as much as we can shall we? I've been thinking about asking him to make me a 7-string and if he tries to sell that V he was making, i could ask for those pictures if there are any
> (and of course ridicule him afterwards)
> 
> Although it's been kinda done already, it could still be fun.



It could be fun. I have contacted several that have contracted him on builds but they do not believe me even after I point them here. 
Not much I can do when they do not listen.
Nightrain


----------



## hufschmid

Foud this here:

MELBAND Forums-viewtopic-For the METAL HEADS ..new custom designed body kit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Devries



> Eric Devries
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Eric De Vries is an Australian manufacturer of guitars to the stars under the company name De Vries Custom Guitars. De Vries clientele include Lita Ford, Pete Wells from Rose Tattoo, members of Ugly Kid Joe and Guns n' Roses.
> De Vries Guitars are known for their unique construction techniques which includes taking second hand or cheaply sourced parts in the manufacture of highly quality guitars with the unusual, yet highly useful feature of sliding frets enabling the guitarist to slide the frets off the guitar mid-song.
> Eric himself is known as one of the most arrogant guitar luthiers in Australia, justifiably so with the astonishing quality of his guitars.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

> Eric Devries
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Eric De Vries is an Australian manufacturer of guitars to the stars under the company name De Vries Custom Guitars. De Vries clientele include Lita Ford, Pete Wells from Rose Tattoo, members of Ugly Kid Joe and Guns n' Roses.
> *De Vries Guitars are known for their unique construction techniques which includes taking second hand or cheaply sourced parts in the manufacture of highly quality guitars with the unusual, yet highly useful feature of sliding frets enabling the guitarist to slide the frets off the guitar mid-song.*
> *Eric himself is known as one of the most arrogant guitar luthiers in Australia, justifiably so with the astonishing quality of his guitars.*



WHAT!!!


----------



## 7deadlysins666

hufschmid said:


> Foud this here:
> 
> MELBAND Forums-viewtopic-For the METAL HEADS ..new custom designed body kit.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Devries


----------



## walleye

very funny post here:

_Ok Mr DeVries, 
it appears that your 9 years of therapy have had minimal effect. 

You are still showing symptoms of meglomania, delusion, paranoia and a misquided belief that you are a luthier. 
When you came to stay with us, you thought you were Jesus Christ, Then Hitler, then Germaine Greer. Finally you believed you were Paris Hilton and that your stay with us was a reality TV show in which you were the Host. Glad to see you have stopped wearing mini skirts. 

We believed that you had come to your senses over the last 9 months of your stay with us, so we let you back into the world with our blessings and enough mediction to placate several herds of cows. 

From our investigations, it appears that you have sold the aforesaid prescription medication to a Mr. Williams , previously of Brighton, and gone underground, re-emerging in this latest incarnation as a luthier. 

The brain is a strange and wonderful thing isnt it Mr. DeVries?? 

We urgently require that you return to the institute for further assesment, and possible incarceration. 

Please do not delay on this matter, it is urgent that you receive medical attention before you electrocute yourself. 

Yours 

Mr, Devries Shrink_

originally on: 
MELBAND Forums-viewtopic-australian guitar builders???


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Andrew_B

this guy makes me angry


----------



## Nightrain

He is still The Wood Butcher I see. 
Nightrain


----------



## vampiregenocide

The highly useful feature of sliding the frets of the guitar off mid song? Shit, he can't even bother with glue anymore?


----------



## Dan

I think this needed a bump from the dead!

I cant believe people are still buying these guitars from him 

Some people have no sense


----------



## norrin radcliff

These types of threads really put the fear in me. Honestly.

I'll feel really good when my new custom body is in my hands (it's not with this guy, fortunately), so my faith in custom builders is maintained...

So far, everything with my project is on schedule and I've received good communication from the builder. 

We're 3 weeks in and have a joined, routed Ash body - 9 more weeks to go!


----------



## screamindaemon

Sweet zombie Jesus... that's about all I can say.

I got into work this morning, and saw this post. I dont' know how I missed this in the past... but I caught up with it now.
It is now 11:01. I get in at 8. I've been reading this and answering a few emails.. trust me, it's been a damn good friday morning.

Nighttrain, sorry you got screwed over brother. I hope the deposit loss was well made up over the past year of messing with this guy...

I'm totally changing my name to Overlord of Music now. I think that is hilarious.


----------



## hufschmid

One of the last comments on his myspace profile...



> 01.juil..2009 09:09
> 
> Cant wait to get my guitar!! Im sure it's going to be my #1


----------



## cyril v

i couldn't help it. i sent those guys messages and asked them what they ordered, i'll post later if they reply.



> hi mate
> 
> need to talk to you about my guitar, give me a call on the number i sent to you in a private message.
> 
> cheers




also, holy shit... is this his partner?

http://www.myspace.com/metzcustompainting


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cyril v said:


> also, holy shit... is this his partner?
> 
> MySpace - Metz Guitar Paint - 34 - Male - Eltham, AU - myspace.com/metzcustompainting



The painting doesn't look that bad, it's not inspired or anything, but for solid color work, it seems just fine. Obviously the guy has auto paint background. Those cut-up Ibanez look lame to me, but the work seems to be pretty decent. This is definitely not a scam artist like DeVries. He's not saying he's a luthier that'll make you the guitar of your dreams, just if you want a guitar painted a bright color and a horn slightly altered, he could help you out.


----------



## CooleyJr

This is lovely.. A body stolen from another guitar... quite possibly a sticker "decal" "paintjob"
A Jackson Performer neck.. with the headstock spraypainted black????? possibly???? and ANOTHER offset neck.. because that neck probably didnt fit in that neck pocket correctly to begin with so he filled the neck screw holes with stick glue and re"drilled" the holes all crooked.

EDIT!!

Who can forget "one of his favorites"
The swiss cheese jackson!!!!




Why is there a pickup switch with NO neck pickup?
I dont believe emg 81s can be coil tapped??? 

And oh my god!!!!




"A mixofmadern an old...tradionalflying V gibson neck with a modern style V body based on the ESP Ninja, we havbe added a custom cutaway ."

There he goes with that "we" stuff again..


----------



## Rhoadkiller

I like how he states that everything thing he makes SOUND better than anything else out there.. they look like shit they must sound like shit.


----------



## PlagueX1

I think that this man is a genius. I mean this thread has been going on for around 9 months hahaha. He's famous now. Maybe for making horrible guitars, but still famous.


----------



## ra1der2

This thread is both hilariously funny while extremely disturbing at the same time. I checked out the link to his myspace and his current tag just killed me LMFAO :

*You will be "GUITARED FOR LIFE" with one of my creations.*

The dude is clearly unable to even spell a play on words such as "guitarded"

WTF LOL


----------



## Ishan

He's like the Uwe Boll of guitar making


----------



## Kissa3

"my mum told me the guitar is pretty, also my friend said it's amazing that i can build my own Quitars, shame that he's blind so he can't see them..."

Gosh I hate to see this happening, especially the V with flame top, poor flame ,___,


----------



## Prydogga

That hole in the lower left looks real neat, and he couldn't afford a neck PUP lol.


----------



## Nightrain

screamindaemon said:


> Sweet zombie Jesus... that's about all I can say.
> 
> I got into work this morning, and saw this post. I dont' know how I missed this in the past... but I caught up with it now.
> It is now 11:01. I get in at 8. I've been reading this and answering a few emails.. trust me, it's been a damn good friday morning.
> 
> Nighttrain, sorry you got screwed over brother. I hope the deposit loss was well made up over the past year of messing with this guy...
> 
> I'm totally changing my name to Overlord of Music now. I think that is hilarious.



No, I never received my money but I still have his email and do mess with him alot. I think it is time for another email.
Nightrain


----------



## Hollowman

I've read the whole Damn Thread in one sitting, First sorry he ripped you off Nightrain. (wasn't their someone on the Dean Forum who tried to get one of his pieces of shit? I'm Doomcreeper on the Dean Forum). Second I think I lost brain cells reading his replies back to everyone. Third did he actually answer any challenges to him?


----------



## Nightrain

Hollowman666 said:


> I've read the whole Damn Thread in one sitting, First sorry he ripped you off Nightrain. (wasn't their someone on the Dean Forum who tried to get one of his pieces of shit? I'm Doomcreeper on the Dean Forum). Second I think I lost brain cells reading his replies back to everyone. Third did he actually answer any challenges to him?



There has'nt been anyone on the Dean forum that I'm aware of cos I would have headed it off. I've had a few at myspace that ordered that I could not convince that this was a scam of a builder. 
I've found if you challenge him he gets real defensive and then hides away for a bit. Esp. when you show how awful his work is. The Guy is a total JOKE.
Nightrain


----------



## Emperoff

God, I've missed this thread until now and I've read it in full... It's heavily funny and scary at the same time  "Custom" hardcase wins the first prize 

BTW, any chance that I can see the vids of the dudes of bguitar.au? Been unable to find them and they seemd fucking epic reading the replies 

What are you waiting for to buy one?? He's back in business!  http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Custom-built...oryZ7266QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


EDIT: 777th reply LOL


----------



## SamSam

Peope like this guy give will thankfully never give our good luthiers a bad name. As long as he doesn't do a Ed Roman and use images of good custom made guitars as his own most people will recognise his now infamous works. The Edro KxK incident was pretty shameful


----------



## klutvott

Ishan said:


> He's like the Uwe Boll of guitar making


----------



## guitarplayerone

wouldn't it be totally appropriate if he accidentally castrated himself while trying to radius a fretboard?


----------



## lobee

guitarplayerone said:


> wouldn't it be totally appropriate if he accidentally castrated himself while trying to radius a fretboard?



He'd have to have a couple of ribs removed first seeing as how he uses his teeth to do all of his woodworking...no pun intended.


----------



## Nightrain

Emperoff said:


> God, I've missed this thread until now and I've read it in full... It's heavily funny and scary at the same time  "Custom" hardcase wins the first prize
> 
> BTW, any chance that I can see the vids of the dudes of bguitar.au? Been unable to find them and they seemd fucking epic reading the replies
> 
> What are you waiting for to buy one?? He's back in business!  Custom built guitar body, from Ash..your design - eBay Other Guitar Accessories, Guitar Accessories, Instrument Accessories, Musical Instruments. (end time 17-Oct-09 19:43:38 AEDST)
> 
> 
> EDIT: 777th reply LOL



Good God this guy just does not stop. One of you Aussies who lives close to him should cut off his fingers and knock his teeth out so he can't butcher pieces of wood anymore. I think he might be part beaver as his wood working reflects what beavers do.
Nightrain


----------



## bluffalo

This might also be him

custom made guitar bodies from $160 necks from $95 - Used Musical Instruments - Used Pianos - Gumtree Sydney Free Classifieds


----------



## Emperoff

bluffalo said:


> This might also be him
> 
> custom made guitar bodies from $160 necks from $95 - Used Musical Instruments - Used Pianos - Gumtree Sydney Free Classifieds



_"These are high quailty items...dont get ripped pay 3 times as much for the same thing else where...luthiers love ripping of customers"._

Yeah, sounds like him


----------



## jymellis

somebody offer him a nigerian scam lol.


----------



## bluffalo

Gumtree : Poster's Ads.


----------



## Erik Hauri

Its a damn shame the original Aussie sting thread is no longer available - it has apparently gone underground, my original link hasn't worked for a long time.

Amazing that this guy has enough myopia to keep at it....


----------



## bluffalo

apparently has a facebook?

Devries Guitars Wheres Katie - Australia | Facebook















look at the fretboard access! so high there isnt even frets there!!11!


----------



## hufschmid

Going Cheap (Electric Guitars): The Offender Re-Visited






























> the_guitar_collector said...
> 
> Most of the forums are now shutting down threds with anything about this builder. It is unclear as to if De Vries Custom Guitars has requested the removal of threds regarding the branding or if the forums are just playing it safe. De Vries Custom Guitars draws a lot of attention on the forums, so it is possible that the forum operators are just trying to keep the peace between every one.
> http://www.thataudioguy.net/ has done some kind of shootout with De Vries Custom Guitars so it is worth popping over there to see what the verdict is.
> TRY BEFORE YOU BUY!!!



http://www.thataudioguy.net/index.p...=&searchphrase=all&Itemid=1&option=com_search


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

Epic win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Comment in a french forum... 



> Les 3 dernières, je suis très partagé quand même. Bon c'est vrai que c'est pas très joli, mais y'a un look quand même.



Translation:

I'm very divided about the last three guitars (the facebook ones). I admit its no very gorgeous but there is still a certain look .....


----------



## bluffalo

haha - terrible.


----------



## PnKnG

Is that suppose to be a truss rod cover? :
Vampire custom guitar neck and body - Used Musical Instruments - Used Pianos - Gumtree Sydney Free Classifieds


----------



## hufschmid

PnKnG said:


> Is that suppose to be a truss rod cover? :
> Vampire custom guitar neck and body - Used Musical Instruments - Used Pianos - Gumtree Sydney Free Classifieds







> Date Listed 02/08/2009
> Price	$450.00
> Address	Australia Plains, SA
> 
> 
> This is our main design we are selling.This body and neck are a demo model ..
> 
> It features the gothic symbol for vampire along with the ancient chinese lettering for vampire.
> 
> The body is made from American White ash and the neck is a 3 piece maple with ebony board.
> 
> Our Vampire range of guitars are themed based and the finish is suppossed to make the guitar older..like its been around for a 100 years..hence the name"Vampire"
> 
> Its routed for a floyd and 1 hunbucker.
> 
> Finished this guitar retails for $1500
> 
> We recently put up our immortal vampire model against a $5000 ESP for comparision and the immortal was a better sounding guitar for both lead and rythym playing aimed at hard rock bands.
> 
> The finish is a black wash covered with a candy claret stain.
> Any questions please ask.


----------



## HaGGuS

Is he selling those fucking hunbuckers again. 
The huns do not like being bucked. 
Attila the hun will not be please debris is selling hunbuckers. 

I have shitty grammar skills.
But debris makes me look good.


----------



## HaGGuS

Custon USA made neck thru guitars..u choose shape. - Used Musical Instruments - Used Pianos - Gumtree Sydney Free Classifieds


W.T.F.
I want a Custon guitar.
I am angry I have never heard of custon guitars before.
Are luthiers holding out on the public?


----------



## hufschmid

HaGGuS said:


> Custon USA made neck thru guitars..u choose shape. - Used Musical Instruments - Used Pianos - Gumtree Sydney Free Classifieds







> Important Safety Warning:
> Avoid fraud by meeting all sellers in-person to pay for items. Gumtree does not offer any transaction or payment services.




 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HaGGuS

Are you holding out on us Hufs my good chum..
FESS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HaGGuS

I can haz Custon hufschmid? lol


----------



## hufschmid

HaGGuS said:


> I can haz Custon hufschmid? lol




dimhcsfuh notsuc zah nac I


----------



## Emperoff

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## hufschmid

awesome!


----------



## Fred the Shred

Hahahahah! DeVries FTW!


----------



## HaGGuS

Emperoff said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!




Ohh shit..


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Oh god, that Orange


----------



## Erik Hauri

I'm sorry - but for me, the best part about the original Aussie thread was the guitar covered with dog hair - including hair poking out from underneath screws, like it was put together with hair already all over it. 

Not to mention the engraved "rhythm in jump - dancing close to you" trem....good Lord....

If you translate that into Korean and then back to English, here's what you get.

"You almost the tune which is to jump dance"

Fits that second YouTube vid especially well.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

More like "You're almost in tune"


----------



## hufschmid

With the flat frets you can also accomodate some special sitar sounds 

And probably play with inbetween notes as well


----------



## DevinShidaker

So since he made a facebook, I decided to troll him some more, and told him about being in a signed band blah blah. And he told me that he would build me a guitar for "cost", and if I can get somebody else to order one, he would build me another one for free. Would this be considered the all-so-saught-after Devries endorsement!? What a tool.


----------



## ra1der2

There is so much hilarity in this thread, I swear I could not stop laughing at some of this stuff. The fact still remains that nightrain was ripped off for $350 by this loser and that makes me feel kinda shitty about laughing at all this because at the end of the day someone here got ripped off by this guy.

Nightrain had his hopes up for a new axe and now it's like 9 months later and still has no seven string and no $350 because of this jerk ripping him off. That really sucks, man.

I have a silver bc rich warlock p7 fixed bridge sitting here collecting dust that I was going to put up in the for sale section, but if you are interested in it let me know and I will give it to you dude.


----------



## Prydogga

^^^^^^
Wow, that kind of generousity deserves rep, and other stuff.


----------



## Dan

Prydogga said:


> ^^^^^^
> Wow, that kind of generousity deserves rep, and other stuff.



Completely agree +1 on the rep front


----------



## IconW

Prydogga said:


> ^^^^^^
> Wow, that kind of generousity deserves rep, and other stuff.



+1


----------



## Ketzer

Prydogga said:


> ^^^^^^
> Wow, that kind of generousity deserves rep, and other stuff.




+1


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Prydogga said:


> ^^^^^^
> Wow, that kind of generousity deserves rep, and other stuff.



Quoted for truth


----------



## DevinShidaker

ok, so I totally let Devries know that I was fucking with him, and that he sucks at everything... pretty much wasted his time, and he sent me back one of the funniest things I've ever read.

From Mr. Debris himself....

"haha...well i now know how little u know about tone ect...i have no prob stating the fact right now your custom ibanez would not sound anywhere as good as my imortal would on stage...100% over the top confident your guitar would get blitz straight thru an amp...and if u had the balls and were ever in aus u would back your statment about your ibanez just as i am more than willing to do that with my guitar.whats the ibanez made from..shitty alder or bass wood....has it got a african ebony board or is it just poor mans ebony which is rosewood.prob only 5mm thick...being ibanez made in asia...maybe korea...if your are lucky japan....i know my stuff is good..already been approach by one of the biggest companes around to use my pick ups in their guitars..if u ever down under put your money where your mouth is so my shitty immortal can wipe u with the floor......"


----------



## Rick

Bwwwwaaaaaaaahhhahahaahhahahahahahahahahha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I know one thing he doesn't "know." 

Grammar.


----------



## DevinShidaker

OK he sent me ANOTHER message. I lied to him and told him I had an LACS just so I could put something that is like, top quality, against his. Here is the next message to him. I have him SOOOO angry.

"ibanez dont make guitars in the usa...u are the one who is being blinded...they take japan pieces and assembly in usa...simply read the sticker..see what says.ok....my pick ups are handmade in the states by a guy who does custom pick ups by dean...my pickups are my design especially build for my guitars..in other words they wont work in guitars built with diff wood..the company who approached my guy in the states was fender...who own jackson....couldnt get any bigger than that...i wouldnt sell the rights.
what u dont understand my guitars are built so that they can be played louder and stay crisper than yours...my guitars are being played thru up to 2500 watts of speakers without breaking up..your guitars couldnt do that...its all in the science of the timber..density..tone.....my guitars are built for 1 thing only..each model for 1 sound which u obviously dont understand.I have bands buying guitars for 1 song in a set..your ibanez is an all round guitar..will play most stuff ok but will need effects to produce a good sound..and cant play any one sound perfect..my guitars are the opposite..built for 1 sound and 1 sound only..for the superbands i have worked with...thats why your ibanez will never sound better than the sound my top guiar is built for as the woods in your guitar are not able to produce the same sound due to density of the timber.u could always look it up in the science books re timber..density ect but i think u prob cant read.as usual u are a man full of hot air...u have no idea what u are talking about as u have never played one of my guitars where as ive played guitrs made with all the woods availible so i dont even need to hear a guitar to know wether it would be a good match.will gladly put my immortal to the test with your so called usa made guitar..haha...think u are the one being conmned."


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

envenomedcky said:


> "ibanez dont make guitars in the usa...u are the one who is being blinded...they take japan pieces and assembly in usa...




Almost this is (sadly)true, I don`t know about the rest...too reactive, what did you scream to him?hahaha


----------



## DevinShidaker

nah, the LA Custom Shop is full US, but it's open to endorsed artists only.

OH MY GOD. MORE AND MORE FROM DEVRIES.

"haha..what does the sticker say on the neck? write what it says and ill translate for u.
dont really care what u think ....by the way...if u were any good..what ever companies product u would use..they would pay u to use them...thats an endorsement..u guys these days are so stupid u jump up and down and say we got an endorsement because u get a deal from a compaqny..the deal u get is nothing more than a wholesale price which means the company dont loose any money but then get to use u for promotions which means the companies are actually using u for nothing..whos the silly one..
now if u want to see a good guitar being used: 



built specifically for rose tattoo to produce the one sound they have....its a tele looking guitar that has nothing in common to a tele and is played thru an shitty old marshell..dry..no effects...your ibanez would not be able to reproduce the same sound with out the need of effects...the difference to your run of the mill guitar to a specifically built guitar for a specific sound."

Alright I'm seriously done talking to him because it's just annoying now haha.


----------



## HaGGuS

I have said it b4.
I will say it again. 

Debris sux more ass than a bus full of gay porn stars.



This 1 is just for you Debris.


----------



## DDDorian

envenomedcky said:


> built specifically for rose tattoo to produce the one sound they have....its a tele looking guitar that has nothing in common to a tele and is played thru an shitty old marshell..dry..no effects...your ibanez would not be able to reproduce the same sound with out the need of effects...the difference to your run of the mill guitar to a specifically built guitar for a specific sound."
> 
> Alright I'm seriously done talking to him because it's just annoying now haha.




It's buried in this thread somewhere, but not only was it proved that the guitar he claims to have built for Rose Tattoo was just a terrible replica of the one guitarist Pete Wells actually played but said guitarist is dead and can't refute a fucking thing, which is probably why Debris keeps namedropping him above Metallica and Ugly Kid Joe and everyone else he claims to build for


----------



## CrushingAnvil

DDDorian said:


> It's buried in this thread somewhere, but not only was it proved that the guitar he claims to have built for Rose Tattoo was just a terrible replica of the one guitarist Pete Wells actually played but said guitarist is dead and can't refute a fucking thing, which is probably why Debris keeps namedropping him above Metallica and Ugly Kid Joe and everyone else he claims to build for



It's a case of 'You rage, You lose' - well I'm afraid I lost


----------



## lobee

DeBris said:


> "my guitars are built for 1 thing only..each model for 1 sound which u obviously dont understand.I have bands buying guitars for 1 song in a set.."


That's because they go out of tune mid-song, or just plain fall apart!





DDDorian said:


> It's buried in this thread somewhere, but not only was it proved that the guitar he claims to have built for Rose Tattoo was just a terrible replica of the one guitarist Pete Wells actually played but said guitarist is dead and can't refute a fucking thing, which is probably why Debris keeps namedropping him above Metallica and Ugly Kid Joe and everyone else he claims to build for


I believe you're talking about my post:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1378841-post101.html

What a sad little "man" he is...


----------



## BrainArt

I've finally gotten around to reading all the way through this thread and I must say, I knew he was an ass before, but this thread had so many freaking laughs.


----------



## hufschmid

I want to see a Devries 8 string


----------



## DDDorian

IbanezShredderB said:


> We should screw with him some more. That would be epic.



There's nothing "epic" about acting like a bunch of 4chan rejects. Laughing at him and refuting his bullshit is one thing but trolling him is something else entirely and it aint gonna happen here


----------



## hufschmid

http://thesurrealist.co.uk/slogan.cgi?word=Devries


----------



## DevinShidaker

DDDorian said:


> There's nothing "epic" about acting like a bunch of 4chan rejects. Laughing at him and refuting his bullshit is one thing but trolling him is something else entirely and it aint gonna happen here



I was just having fun wasting his time. I figure the more time he spends sitting at the computer getting angry at somebody that isn't going to order a guitar from him, the less time he's going to have to screw some unsuspecting victim out of their hard earned money.


----------



## BrainArt

DDDorian said:


> There's nothing "epic" about acting like a bunch of 4chan rejects. Laughing at him and refuting his bullshit is one thing but trolling him is something else entirely and it aint gonna happen here



Alright, sorry DDDorian, I have edited my post.


----------



## IconW

hufschmid said:


> I want to see a Devries 8 string





Noooo! That would be too hilarious...and wrong.


----------



## Emperoff

envenomedcky said:


> OK he sent me ANOTHER message. I lied to him and told him I had an LACS just so I could put something that is like, top quality, against his. Here is the next message to him. I have him SOOOO angry.
> 
> "my guitars are built for 1 thing only..each model for 1 sound which u obviously dont understand.I have bands buying guitars for 1 song in a set..your ibanez is an all round guitar..will play most stuff ok but will need effects to produce a good sound..and cant play any one sound perfect..my guitars are the opposite..built for 1 sound and 1 sound only.."



Yeah, they're built for just one sound... To sound like shit.


----------



## hufschmid

What I love about this thread is the thread title...



> Has anyone heard of this Builder.


----------



## awesomeaustin

This thread should be stickied


----------



## Rick

I love the new name of this thread.


----------



## Konfyouzd

"built for one sound and one sound only"...? 

vague...

maybe that's why he fucks up aligning everything. it's done purposely for that "one sound"


----------



## Loomer

Konfyouzd said:


> "built for one sound and one sound only"...?
> 
> vague...



Oh, you just don't get it


----------



## highlordmugfug

What a cunt.

and  at the new thread title
This is just terrible, is there nothing in Australia that would keep him from doing this? No kind of legislative body to protect consumers from blatantly obvious douchebags/liars/scammers/all around fraudulent fucks?


----------



## guitarplayerone

its messed up the admin is getting sued


----------



## MaxOfMetal

guitarplayerone said:


> its messed up the admin is getting sued



?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

guitarplayerone said:


> its messed up the admin is getting sued



?? too


----------



## lefty71

Wow, after 2 days I read the entire thread! Nightrain, I remember you from the Carvin forums, sorry that you lost the cash. On the flip side, you started the most epic thread ever.

Devries is certifiably crazy. Has anyone found a pic of him anywhere?


----------



## DDDorian

guitarplayerone said:


> its messed up the admin is getting sued



Which admin? The BMusic guys? I've tried to find certain info on Devries for myself in order to personally try and do something about him but people seemed reluctant to talk recently, so that would make sense. Sucks if it's true, Devries needs to be put in his place.


----------



## bigswifty

Hello, Mr. DeVries. Or as they called you around SS.org, Ed Roman of the Land Down Under. 
I want you to make a choice. There's a slow-acting poison coursing through your system, which only I have the antidote for.
Will you murder another instrument to save yourself? Listen carefully, if you will. 
There are rules. On the floor in front of you lies a knotted chunk of plywood, inside of it is a key. 
You must use your teeth to uncover it, and use it to open the box containing an address that you must ship it to. 
Act fast, the poison spreads with every heartbeat. Live or die, make your choice.


----------



## Xaios

^


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Xaios said:


> ^





Again, he has to be ssg.org member.


----------



## highlordmugfug

DDDorian said:


> Which admin? The BMusic guys? I've tried to find certain info on Devries for myself in order to personally try and do something about him but people seemed reluctant to talk recently, so that would make sense. Sucks if it's true, Devries needs to be put in his place.


They was talk somewhere of someone getting sued, I can't imagine it'll actually happen anyway
1. There's no way he'd win if he said they were slandering him, he insulted any who even remotely showed a sign of disagreeing with what he said
2. Like he seriously has the money to file it and follow through, come on.


And opeth21


----------



## Scar Symmetry

"Dave James hey man, which of your clients have had no.1 hits???
23 October at 21:35 · Comment · Like / Unlike · View feedback (2)Hide feedback (2) · See Wall-to-Wall
Jp Reynolds likes this.

Devries Guitars Wheres Katie
ive built guitars 4 metallicca, guns and roses, ugly kid joe,baby animals,rose tattoo, noise works,screaming jets,the angels just to name a few and youll find they all had a number 1 hit at some point.
28 minutes ago"

But how many of these bands actually USED these guitars? Rose Tattoo, list end?


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ 

sounds like madness and lies


----------



## lobee

Scar Symmetry said:


> But how many of these bands actually USED these guitars? Rose Tattoo, list end?


Not even! He made a copy of the guitar they actually used and claimed it was the one they were using when it clearly isn't.


----------



## Konfyouzd

lobee said:


> Not even! He made a copy of the guitar they actually used and claimed it was the one they were using when it clearly isn't.



uncool


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Rose Tattoo are immensely crap anyway


----------



## Raoul Duke

Scar Symmetry said:


> Rose Tattoo are immensely crap anyway






Hey man they're legends, in Australia, apparently


----------



## DDDorian

To be fair, he's not strictly lying when he says he made guitars for some of those players - he showed up at the hotel of at least one of these guys (the Ugly Kid Joe guy) with a free guitar and pretty much forced him to take it, from what I gather.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ psssssshhhh.... hahahahahabhahahahahah 

what a fuckin' tool


----------



## Erik Hauri

devries said:


> .....my guitars are built for 1 thing only..each model for 1 sound which u obviously dont understand...u could always look it up in the science books re timber..density ect...



I wonder what kind of 1sound he was shooting for with all that DOG HAIR covering the f*cking thing.

"Growl" I guess.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

In order to tell if Devries is lying you just figure out that his lips are moving.


----------



## HaGGuS

Scar Symmetry said:


> Rose Tattoo are immensely crap anyway




You sir are lucky your in the U.K.

I dare you to come down under.. walk into a pub and say that. 

You and your teeth would part company rather quickly. 


Now go sit in the corner and listen to a band from the U.K. like.. hmmm the Spice girls or Robbie williams.


----------



## Konfyouzd

HaGGuS said:


> You sir are lucky your in the U.K.
> 
> I dare you to come down under.. walk into a pub and say that.
> 
> You and your teeth would part company rather quickly.
> 
> 
> Now go sit in the corner and listen to a band from the U.K. like.. hmmm the Spice girls or Robbie williams.


----------



## bluffalo

Well, I for one have never heard of Rose Tattoo 

Maybe if I went and tried to find out I might recognise something, but I can't think of anything at all every time I see that name mentioned by devries.


edit: oh, i know the singer guy from tv charity stuff. still havent heard a song by them, and i didnt know that guy was "famous" for being a singer in the band


----------



## synrgy

DDDorian said:


> To be fair, he's not strictly lying when he says he made guitars for some of those players - he showed up at the hotel of at least one of these guys (the Ugly Kid Joe guy) with a free guitar and pretty much forced him to take it, from what I gather.



The story -- as I heard it -- was more or less the same in the case of Paul Reed Smith. Built his first few guitars by hacking up furniture, and all but stalked Carlos Santana until he finally agreed to play one.

Obviously the difference is Paul knew what he was doing, but I guess my point is while this dude is clearly a joke, the fact that he chased down an artist and tried to have them play one of his builds doesn't seem that weird to me.


----------



## Xaios

Heheh yeah, he DOES tend to say "I built these guitars for them," not "they bought these guitars from me or even wanted them."


----------



## RedMorfine

wow,just wow!


----------



## hufschmid

Xaios said:


> Heheh yeah, he DOES tend to say "I built these guitars for them," not "they bought these guitars from me or even wanted them."



Would have been epic to see him build guitars for Johnny Knoxville, Steve O and Bam Margera


----------



## Setnakt

Every time someone upsets him about his build quality he goes off about US built guitars. He lives in Australia, why does he care so much about guitars built in the United States? Is he saying the only good guitars are American?


----------



## walleye

Setnakt said:


> Every time someone upsets him about his build quality he goes off about US built guitars. He lives in Australia, why does he care so much about guitars built in the United States? Is he saying the only good guitars are American?



wait what does he say?
does he downplay american made guitars in his rants? or does he favour them...?


----------



## Setnakt

envenomedcky said:


> "ibanez dont make guitars in the *usa*...u are the one who is being blinded...they take japan pieces and assembly in *usa*...simply read the sticker..see what says.ok....my pick ups are handmade in *the states* by a guy who does custom pick ups by dean...my pickups are my design especially build for my guitars..in other words they wont work in guitars built with diff wood..the company who approached my guy in *the states* was fender...who own jackson....couldnt get any bigger than that...i wouldnt sell the rights.
> 
> will gladly put my immortal to the test with your so called *usa* made guitar..haha...think u are the one being conmned."


Debris is always slamming Asian-made guitars, including Japanese, like the fact that they're not from the States automatically means that they're somehow inferior. Maybe he should move his business to the USA so he can automatically be high-quality too?


----------



## -mouse-

fuck

I can't laugh out loud cause everybody else is sleeping... Which hurts.

This thread is hilarious


----------



## DevinShidaker

What is REALLY funny is that he told me that bands such as "Metallicca" and Rose Tattoo wanted free guitars from him, but they had to pay for them. I can just picture Kirk Hammett shelling out the dough for a Devries.

Will somebody please shut this man down? If this thread passes 100 pages and he's still in business, I'm going to cry.


----------



## Necrophagist777

envenomedcky said:


> What is REALLY funny is that he told me that bands such as "Metallicca" and Rose Tattoo wanted free guitars from him, but they had to pay for them. I can just picture Kirk Hammett shelling out the dough for a Devries.
> 
> Will somebody please shut this man down? If this thread passes 100 pages and he's still in business, I'm going to cry.



The big question is if Devries included a wah pedal with the purchase. I think Kirk would go for it then.


----------



## Radicz0r

Actually its De Vries, its a common dutch name


----------



## Setnakt

Radicz0r said:


> Actually its De Vries, its a common dutch name


Actually it's Debris, a common trash article.


----------



## Xaios

^


----------



## Scar Symmetry

"Dave James
wow, do you know Metallica? could you hook me up with a sweet guitar like James Hetfield's Ken Lawrence Explorer?
Tues at 23:22"

"Devries Guitars Wheres Katie
Yes i can do an explorer//prices are around $1200 to $1500 depending on hardware you want..brand ect...email me at :
[email protected] if you are serious.
Yesterday at 01:00"

He can make me a Ken Lawrence style Explorer for $1200? 

And what does he mean what brand?


----------



## BrainArt

Scar Symmetry said:


> "Dave James
> wow, do you know Metallica? could you hook me up with a sweet guitar like James Hetfield's Ken Lawrence Explorer?
> Tues at 23:22"
> 
> "Devries Guitars Wheres Katie
> Yes i can do an explorer//prices are around $1200 to $1500 depending on hardware you want..brand ect...email me at :
> [email protected] if you are serious.
> Yesterday at 01:00"
> 
> He can make me a Ken Lawrence style Explorer for $1200?
> 
> And what does he mean what brand?




I think he means what brand guitar do you want him to steal and call his own "design".


----------



## highlordmugfug

What brand neck and what brand body do you want him to carve up, I believe is the proper question.


----------



## -mouse-

tell him "I would prefer the traditional gibson shape, made out of couches and covered in dog hair as per standard."


----------



## Janiator

I read trough this entire thread a few days ago. I couldn't stop laughing. Any pics of the dog hair-guitar BTW? the links in the thread are dead.


----------



## Rhoadkiller

What a dip shit, I hate this Turd debris. Sorry to hear to pretty much stole your money Nightrain.


----------



## walleye

Janiator said:


> I read trough this entire thread a few days ago. I couldn't stop laughing. Any pics of the dog hair-guitar BTW? the links in the thread are dead.



yeah yeah yeah me too. im dying to see this fabled dog-hair guitar.


----------



## Setnakt

It's even better that everything was screwed in coated with lube.


----------



## -mouse-

hey dave, any updates on your conversation with him?


----------



## ra1der2

I think it's his own hair on that guitar...someone posted a link to his ebay and I happened to notice he purchased an epilator of some sort LMFAO


----------



## walleye

De Vries: 
_"The Ancient...i really love the look of this one..deliberatly made to look like its been around for 100 years. Sounds very much like the Immortal."_



HaGGuS said:


> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - No guarantee of staying on topic! &bull; View topic - Belated Merry Xmas 2 Me-New EPIC Guitar Day-Thanks forumites
> Go look at debris work.
> I really love the case.



does anyone have the links to these youtube videos (if theyre still online). its the 9 or so part "investigation" of some devries by 2 aussie guys in a store

ive already seen it, but i want to see it again hah


----------



## ra1der2

pics

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1708534-post789.html

videos

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...is-name-is-devries-this-is-his-thread-81.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1708591-post801.html


----------



## Ketzer

I especially like, on that V, how he is using a neck with a reverse headstock, but is using right-handed tuners. The trem cavity cover isn't lined up, one of the holes is actually over wood, and that's a strat backplate anyway, and the trem is a single-locking floyd rose.


I really can't see how he could possibly have made so-called "guitars" this awful without actually trying to. Really, I don't.


----------



## Janiator

I don't know much about wood, truss rods, tremolos, etc. I still do believe that I would be able to build a finer instrument then this guy. I could of course be wrong, but I would never sell the damn thing. Or say that it's the best instrument in the world and suggest that Kirk Hammet, Chuck Norris and Satan plays my guitars. But that's just me.

Is that V the dog hair guitar? Can't se any


----------



## walleye

Janiator said:


> I don't know much about wood, truss rods, tremolos, etc. I still do believe that I would be able to build a finer instrument then this guy. I could of course be wrong, but I would never sell the damn thing. Or say that it's the best instrument in the world and suggest that Kirk Hammet, Chuck Norris and Satan plays my guitars. But that's just me.
> 
> Is that V the dog hair guitar? Can't se any



my guess would be that the average competent guitar player could build a guitar to rival a devries on his or her ... 5th attempt perhaps

on a first attempt, maybe not


----------



## BrainArt

You know it's sad, when I would take a First Act guitar over a Debris.


----------



## Erik Hauri

You can see the dog hair on many of the close-ups on the original BMusic thread - which has unfortunately been taken down. Sigh.


----------



## Prydogga

That V looks horrible but I do like the idea of a dark brown thing on the neck base, it could look good on a good guitar.


----------



## Daemoniac

Man, i'm feeling a touch pissed off at the moment... perhaps it's time to ask for another quote from Mr. DeVries


----------



## mattofvengeance

I almost died laughing at this

My Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 15 of 47 by Devries custom guitars - MySpace Photos



ra1der2 said:


> There is so much hilarity in this thread, I swear I could not stop laughing at some of this stuff. The fact still remains that nightrain was ripped off for $350 by this loser and that makes me feel kinda shitty about laughing at all this because at the end of the day someone here got ripped off by this guy.
> 
> Nightrain had his hopes up for a new axe and now it's like 9 months later and still has no seven string and no $350 because of this jerk ripping him off. That really sucks, man.
> 
> I have a silver bc rich warlock p7 fixed bridge sitting here collecting dust that I was going to put up in the for sale section, but if you are interested in it let me know and I will give it to you dude.



All the reps in the world to you sir. That's one of the coolest, most genuine things I've seen.


----------



## Radicz0r

There ain't no rest for the wicked, eh


----------



## Daemoniac

Time for another  methinks.

Has anyone posted his info on 4chan yet?


----------



## mattofvengeance

/b is not your personal army. 


That said, I would loooooove to put his info on there.


----------



## DDDorian

No 4channery. None. Stupid idea. Don't do it. Seriously.


----------



## Daemoniac

DDDorian said:


> No 4channery. None. Stupid idea. Don't do it. Seriously.



 You've already done it haven't you.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Demoniac said:


> You've already done it haven't you.


Most likely.


Has this douche died yet? breathing in all those dog hairs can't be good for your lungs


----------



## Miek

Oh! Debris, not "dee briss!"
Not to bump a week old thread but it took me that long for that to click and for me to stop thinking there was a circumcision involved. Not that there isn't, with those guitars.


----------



## Nightrain

ra1der2 said:


> There is so much hilarity in this thread, I swear I could not stop laughing at some of this stuff. The fact still remains that nightrain was ripped off for $350 by this loser and that makes me feel kinda shitty about laughing at all this because at the end of the day someone here got ripped off by this guy.
> 
> Nightrain had his hopes up for a new axe and now it's like 9 months later and still has no seven string and no $350 because of this jerk ripping him off. That really sucks, man.
> 
> I have a silver bc rich warlock p7 fixed bridge sitting here collecting dust that I was going to put up in the for sale section, but if you are interested in it let me know and I will give it to you dude.



Wow, That is totally nice of you to offer. 
I would be honored to have it. Do you have somemore pics of it? 
I'm lost for words. Speechless even. Wow you do not have to do this you know but I will not say no cos I have done similar things for others when I could. Like I said I'd be honored.
Thanks, Nightrain


----------



## vontetzianos

One comment on his Myspace page....



> hi mate
> 
> need to talk to you about my guitar, give me a call on the number i sent to you in a private message.
> 
> cheers


----------



## Nightrain

I thought this thread had finally died as I stopped being alerted to new posts. 
Thanks everyone for the kind words. I'm still trying to warn people of Mr debris. At least those that will listen.
Nightrain   



lefty71 said:


> Wow, after 2 days I read the entire thread! Nightrain, I remember you from the Carvin forums, sorry that you lost the cash. On the flip side, you started the most epic thread ever.
> 
> Devries is certifiably crazy. Has anyone found a pic of him anywhere?



Thanks Man. I'd rather be out the cash than have a guitar here that would virtually be unplayable that I'd have to look at day after day.
Nightrain


----------



## ra1der2

Nightrain said:


> I thought this thread had finally died as I stopped being alerted to new posts.
> Thanks everyone for the kind words. I'm still trying to warn people of Mr debris. At least those that will listen.
> Nightrain
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Man. I'd rather be out the cash than have a guitar here that would virtually be unplayable that I'd have to look at day after day.
> Nightrain



I bet it was because a mod changed the thread title that you stop getting updates? Anyways, I am sure the warlock p7 will run circles around any of devries POS concoctions


----------



## guitarmeister

*Speechlech*

Seriously, I can't believe that Devies (or whatever he is called) is real.
Is this all one big joke? I don't think it's legal to sell any products at that quality here!

I once made a somewhat same mistake (but for 40 dollars). Danguitar.dk - can't believe it's still up.


----------



## Nightrain

ra1der2 said:


> I bet it was because a mod changed the thread title that you stop getting updates? Anyways, I am sure the warlock p7 will run circles around any of devries POS concoctions



It may have been when they changed the title. Yes I'm sure it will run circles around any of his debaucles.


----------



## misingonestring

They look more like instruments a Punk band would play.


----------



## Emperoff

They don't even look like instruments


----------

